# The Great Puff Troop Rally!!!! 2011



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

_*The Great Puff Troop Rally *_

Hi Puffers,

Here we are finally what we have all been waiting for, sorry for the wait but we needed to have all our prizes in place and all the stuff we need in order, the stuff you don't see but we have to do, it's more involved than just putting cigars in a box and sending it to the desert. We thank you in advance for what we know will be a very fun and successful Rally collecting all the things cigars, goodies and cash necessary to keep our Brave Soldiers supported like only Puff People know how to!!

I am so proud of you all the support we have always had is phenomenal and frankly I Love Puff and each and every one of you!! This is a big portion of my life so I do not say that lightly or without really meaning it, you folks are Patriots and should be very proud of yourselves!

The Rally is going to be bigger than ever before with more prizes than we have ever had so many some we are sending straight to the troops and not giving as prizes we have THAT many!

Ron, Dave, Craig, Jacob and myself as well as all those who donated prizes or offered advice and support have it all ready to get started.

*So here are the details! *

The Rally starts Tuesday September 6th and ends Friday October 7th or later if we have not reached our goal or if the Cigars and Goodies and Cash continue to come in! So the ending date can possibly change!

Here is how you may support the Rally in the form of Donations which can be in several forms listed below.

1. Cigars and cigar related products sent to the two addresses.

2. Cash sent in the form of Amazon Payments, Money orders or checks sent to the two addresses.

3. Goodies sent via wish list on Amazon from wish lists or other places sent to the two addresses.

4. Cigars purchased from any retailers and drop shipped to the two addresses.

That's the only way we have to donate now, sorry but no paypoops this time they gave us so much trouble last time we just cannot use them this time. I appreciate your using other forms of donating and am sure you all remember how bad they treated us the last rally.

Here is how we are breaking down the entries and how we are valuing the entries this is the hardest part as we are accepting several different items, Cigars, Goodies, Cash and Cigar Related Items.

- 10 cigars is one entry. 
- 25 cigars are three entries.

Please send decent cigars we do not expect Opus X but for the most part if you would smoke it send it. If we receive premiums we will evaluate as we get them and adjust the entries to make it fair so if you send 25 cigars but they are say 8 to 10 dollar cigars you will get double entries.

So for each 10 cigars you will get a separate entry for each package of ten, there is no limit to how many entries you may have.

For Goodies we are hoping you will use Amazon or another retailer that way we will have an easy way of calculating how many entries as it will be based on how much the packaged cost you.

Cigars sent using a retailer is the same as the goodies we will have a way of valuing how many entries you get based on what you spent sending using the drop ship where you buy and ship to one of the two addresses.

Cash is the same for every $65 sent you will receive 3 entries and we will round up for even numbers sent.

The prizes are going to be separated by goals reached when we hit 1,000 cigars the first set of prizes and so on when we hit 2,000, 3,000, and hopefully 4,000 or more. We are hoping to receive enough to get us through Christmas and at least one month after; we always take January except for special need and continue in February so we need to have enough through February, which is when we would do our next rally!

I have a lot of help with this one, of course...

Ron (Shuckins) who will help in many ways. 
Craig, (WyldKnyght) is our bookkeeper and will keep track of prizes and amounts collected and will post an update 2/3 times a week. 
Dave, (owaindav) is my partner in sending to the troops and he will be posting photos of stuff as he gets them. 
Jacob, (COYOTE JLR) is my local helper he will be letting me use his address and will open all packages take photos and post totals as Dave or I would do.

I want to thank Jacob for offering to help me in doing this as it is a lot of work. Charlie, Goldenmackid will be helping as he can and he will also have this on his site as well. 
There are others I am sure that are helping that I just can't name everyone. The prize donors will be listed with the photos.

Here is where to send all donations so that we will keep a running total so if one of us is getting more than the other we will post asking for the stuff to be sent to the other until we even up.

For Dave 1 (Smelvis) mail to Jacob for processing! 
Jacob Royer
410 N. 3rd St.
Montesano, WA
98563
Amazon Payments for cash [email protected]
Amazon Payments if full [email protected]
Amazon wish list for smelvis listed under dave bonnette http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/re...=199FPTKBYQ06N

For Dave 2 (owaindav) mail to
David Bowles
358 Dogwood Dr.
Mobile, AL 36609
Amazon Payments [email protected]
Amazon Wish List http://www.amazon.com/wishlist/199FP...cm_wl_rlist_go

*I Also want to Thank Puff, Jon and the Mods for allowing us to be the best Troop supporting site anywhere on the web!!*


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

A special need that both of us need a lot of is lighters, The edit is to late or it would be in there. here is a link. Thanks!

Also needed, http://www.dealextreme.com/p/compact-1300-c-butane-jet-lighter-4179

PS if you order I think 10 or more make sure you enable bulk rate as it lowers the per lighter price to about $1.99 per lighter pretty cool


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

level 1 prizes:
Starbuck casa magna 4 pack

bc8436 5 Cigars

quo155 6 Cigars + Cutter

quo155 6 Cigars + Cutter

Aninjaforallseasons Oliva Ashtray

bcannon87 Fiver

Shuckins Tatuaje IV Nobles five pack 


Shuckins Tatuaje Noella five pack

Shuckins Tatuaje Verocu #9 five pack

Shuckins Tatuaje Regio five pack

from Pete Johnson: 10 people will win a Tatuaje hat! 
there are 5 white ones








and 5 black ones


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

level 2 prizes:

Shuckins Nestor Miranda Ruky 5 Pack 


Shuckins Joya de Nicaragua Antano Sampler 


Shuckins Ashton VSG Sampler 


Shuckins Sultan Travel Humidor w/3 Churchills 


68 Lotus 6 Pack Cigars 


Coyote JLR sticks and two half pound bags of coffee beans from Sister's Coffee company in Oregon (can be split into 2 prizes)


kapathy montecristo 75th anny gift set 


oldsmo54 polished chrome lighter


Starbuck fuente sampler


Starbuck rocky patel sampler with coffins


Jonathan at Old Time Cigars Box of Cigars


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

level 3 prizes:
Deep Swag Prize Pack


ejgarnut sealed box of AF Don Carlos #4


FWTX CAO Sopranos box set 


primetime76 Studio Tobac collector/sampler box 


thegoldenmackid 20 MUWAT - Special Blend



Zilla Killers (primetime76) Bombing from Zilla Killers


owaindave Pipe Cabinet



Shuckins Sultan Signature New Release (Box 10) 


Shuckins Sultan Signature Original Release A Blend (Box 10) 


Shuckins Sultan Signature Original Release B Blend (Box 10)


Oldmso54 2009 Holiday Sampler


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

more level 3 prizes:

Smirak Signed Flag & Coffee Beans

LavaDogs Captain Owens and Major Black Prize Packs. there will be up to seven different winners!

from Pete Johnson: a full box of ambos mundos










also from Pete Johnson: a full box of series P


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Awesome job everyone, thanks for setting this up!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> This is a letter I asked for for you guy's at Puff to understand what you are doing. This man and I email fairly often and it is my goal to meet him is person here in the states. I call Steve a friend!!
> 
> Steve Thanks for this heartfelt letter my friend we Love every single one of you guy's and can always count on us!! in any way we can help we will.
> 
> ...


Thought it was a good time to re post this from A man I feel who has become a friend to me! What we do is good for us as well.

Here's to a great Rally!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Guy's and Gal's
I have already received a couple pm's asking if cigars sent before the rally will count. Please guy's that would create a big mess and would be pretty hard to do, it's about the troops. Only from now forward please hope that doesn't sound mean but we did post a few times saying I would wait for the Rally.

Thank You for understanding!

Dave


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Yea!!! Ready to get this party started!!!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

There are more prizes surely to come... but...

Boxes of the following are up for grabs. (I'm not sure what level these are, let's say level three...)

*Rocky Patel Renaissance Toro*









*Quesada Oktoberfest* (winner picks size, only 500 boxes of each size were made)

*Toraño Exodus 1959 50 Year Short Churchill*









*Humo Jaguar* (winner picks size)

There's a "secret" level three prize. Absolutely incredible prize from a manufacturer.

_Working on one last prize I'm working on, should have confirmation soon, hopefully._

Thanks to all that do this, but most importantly to those who serve.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh. First one to put up a DC for *fifty* cigars gets one of these. (A single, not the bundle.)









For those that don't know, that would be a new Fuente product, not coming out until *next year*.

(You put the DC up, say you are donating 50 cigars. As soon as I get confirmation that your package made it to its destination, I'll send your package.)


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Awesome....will be sending out asap! Some sticks and some cash...it is for an outstanding cause! Get on it folks!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

yep, what Kipp said....putting a package together today for sure....might be the first of a few! Lets gets those sticks in for the troops guys!!!! This Rally is going to prove why PUFFers are the best people around!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Alright!!! Cant wait to the a ton o' stick out. I was able to tackle some items from the Amazon Wish List. Order confirmation # 105-6109050-3834607. :banana:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Really... one takes me up on that offer?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Really... one takes me up on that offer?


I can't see the pic, but I do plan on donating at least 50 sticks. Problem is, I'm at work, not home, so I can't get out and post a DC for a while. I'm guessing everyone else is likely in the same boat.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Really... one takes me up on that offer?


I'm sure plenty of people will take you up on this as it is a kickass off. I think it will take until later today seeing as it is the first day back to work after a 3-day weekend. I dont know about everyone else, but I'm bogged down today. Gotta give it more that a few hours :thumb:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Really... one takes me up on that offer?


I wish I had the stash/money, or I would take you up on this. I'm hoping to get enough together to send a small package anyway.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> I wish I had the stash/money, or I would take you up on this. I'm hoping to get enough together to send a small package anyway.


I am with you Craig...I will send what I can...I am hoping to dig out 20 or so that I can part with!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

All I have are dog rockets  . Even I don't want to smoke them so sure as heck not gonna send them to the troops. Maybe CI will help a brotha out...


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

On its way DC 0308 2690 0001 7579 2984

Aprox 55 cigars for our troops. Thanks to everyone involved to make this happen.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> I wish I had the stash/money, or I would take you up on this. I'm hoping to get enough together to send a small package anyway.


I'm with you brother, I don't even have 50 sticks in the ol humi, but I'm gonna drop a 25 pack in the mail tomorrow....printing out the label in a few minutes here!!!! Nice package Rg


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

So glad to see this is going into October. I was worried I would have to low ball my donation due to the upcoming wedding. But now I can wait until that day has passed before making a donation to maximize troop donation size.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Way to get started my friends, Joe way to start it off bro, Charlie my man way cool prizes, Boy do we have prizes or what? Everyone else way to get going!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

RGraphics said:


> On its way DC 0308 2690 0001 7579 2984
> 
> Aprox 55 cigars for our troops. Thanks to everyone involved to make this happen.


Props to you Joe!! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

First pachage for me...hopefully I will be able to get another one or two in, Definitely going to try to put an amazon wishlist pack together at least



















lets get those troops their smokes guys and gals!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

That's great guy WTG!!!

Don't forget David 2

I have more than him by far now so he is going to need some catching up guy's!! I need him to be loaded he is a great help to us all me and the Troops!!!

For Dave 2 (owaindav) mail to
David Bowles
358 Dogwood Dr.
Mobile, AL 36609


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

smelvis said:


> That's great guy WTG!!!
> 
> Don't forget David 2
> 
> ...


Sorry Dave, I should have asked...I just thought it was a regional thing and you are closer to me


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

sweater88 said:


> Sorry Dave, I should have asked...I just thought it was a regional thing and you are closer to me


No you did great bro send to who you want, I just need David 2 to be stocked the same as me. we are close to even in cash he has a little more  and both are out of or almost out of goodies but I have a lot more cigars than David 2 does.

Your fine bro, you did good never apologize for having a big heart and caring brother!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

smelvis said:


> A special need that both of us need a lot of is lighters, The edit is to late or it would be in there. here is a link. Thanks!
> 
> *Also needed, Compact 1300-C Butane Jet Lighter - Free Shipping - DealExtreme*
> 
> PS if you order I think 10 or more make sure you enable bulk rate as it lowers the per lighter price to about $1.99 per lighter pretty cool


Dave & Jacob,

Just ordered 30 of these lighters and had them shipped directly to Jacob. I'll also be putting a cigar package together down the road.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll be hitting up the monster sites tonight and have some goodies sent out to Dave 2.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Heading out to Dave (Georgia) tomorrow... DC# 420366099405503699300212590510...









Mixture









Sancho Panza Double Maduros & Partagas Cifuentes









Tony Alvarez Corto Habanos









EO Nekkids

Seems kinda stupid to send _61_ cigars, so I'll stop at the B&M tomorrow before I go to the Post Office to make this an even number.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Andrew - 61 is a fine #! I, of course, am much younger than that (LOL) but 61 was a fine year; 61 is a great wine year & 61 is 61 more cigars for the Troops!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Andrew - 61 is a fine #! I, of course, am much younger than that (LOL) but 61 was a fine year; 61 is a great wine year & 61 is 61 more cigars for the Troops!


61 may be fine but I think 75 will be better...


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Andy, did you mean Dave (Alabama)? And BTW, Cigars and Remington ammo. Two of my favorite things!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

owaindav said:


> Andy, did you mean Dave (Alabama)? And BTW, Cigars and Remington ammo. Two of my favorite things!


I did mean Abalamamaba... You're correct.

Hah, and yeah, if we ever do a troop drive wherein the packages must consist of ammo, I'm in.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> I'm with you brother, I don't even have 50 sticks in the ol humi, but I'm gonna drop a 25 pack in the mail tomorrow....printing out the label in a few minutes here!!!! Nice package Rg


Dude..is that half your entire stash?
if it is....that is the most kickass thing I've seen in a while....and this is the place where Kickass lives!!

I will not forget this,Joe


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Dude..is that half your entire stash?
> if it is....that is the most kickass thing I've seen in a while....and this is the place where Kickass lives!!
> 
> I will not forget this,Joe


I'm going to try and stock back up on the devil site and send another pack...this place IS where kick ass lives, and that is why we gotta send some sticks to the ass kickers in uniform...I can buy more, no matter how slowly, they are in the damn sandbox, lots of vets in my family so its really a pleasure for me help out a little!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

smelvis said:


> A special need that both of us need a lot of is lighters, The edit is to late or it would be in there. here is a link. Thanks!
> 
> Also needed, Compact 1300-C Butane Jet Lighter - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
> 
> PS if you order I think 10 or more make sure you enable bulk rate as it lowers the per lighter price to about $1.99 per lighter pretty cool


40 of these lighters have just sent to Dave 2...some of Dave 1's wish list has been filled and sent....and some cigars are forthcoming...I dunno,maybe 100 or so.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks guy's way to start it off right  very cool!!

Those lighters are cool too and cheap.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> 40 of these lighters have just sent to Dave 2...some of Dave 1's wish list has been filled and sent....and some cigars are forthcoming...I dunno,maybe 100 or so.


in true herfabomber fashion!:thumb:


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll be making the rounds to a few b&ms and some sites over the next few days, and be sure to get something out within the next week or so.

I've got a few super premiums I'm looking for at a few shops, and if I manage to find them, whatever I was going to get for myself will be doubled so that I can send the same thing to some of our troops. No one is more deserving than them.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

zilla! get out of there!
the list hasn't been started yet!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh My --- :first:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> zilla! get out of there!
> the list hasn't been started yet!


What are those funny looking tubes I can just barley make out a word yeah its Old and another word starts with an S yeah it's Sh ? Hum what are those for Zilla? spit wads again I told you to use the tongue for the flies damn reptiles


----------



## jerobinson17 (Jul 6, 2011)

I didn't take any pictures but I have 70ish boxed up that I'll ship out tomorrow. Also want to say thanks to everyone who helped put this together and everyone who participates. I spent some time in the military and I can tell you first hand there isn't much better than receiving a package when your over sea's. It really means a lot and helps to remind all the troops that people back home are still thinking about them.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jerobinson17 said:


> I didn't take any pictures but I have 70ish boxed up that I'll ship out tomorrow. Also want to say thanks to everyone who helped put this together and everyone who participates. I spent some time in the military and I can tell you first hand there isn't much better than receiving a package when your over sea's. It really means a lot and helps to remind all the troops that people back home are still thinking about them.


Hi John
Thanks for serving bro! Just wanted to say pictures are not necessary just a little extra perc  Both Dave and Jacob will also post pictures when the post the tally and count of everything sent, we will also post any monies received same day as we get it. So were all good brother, Nice donation BTW!

So far this rally is :flame: :woohoo: :flame:

Dave


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Okay. One more pre-release Fuente is up for grabs.

First person to send *100 sticks* in one package.

Joe (rgrpahics) you'll have one in the mail to you later this week.

Thanks for starting this off the right way all.

And Dave, shame on you, provoking Ron.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

For people looking to order cigars online for this, mind if I throw out a recommendation?

*************** sell Oba Oba cigars, 2 bundles for $64, they Have been supportive in the past and I know Dave has been trying to work with them again...I think shuckins will back me up when I say this are some great cigars and an even better price to fill up some of these boxes. They had maduro and natural.

Oba Oba Robusto Maduro - Made by Perdomo Cigars - ***************.com


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Great advice Ray and they may be making a donation as well and maybe more later. I am talking with the new Marketing Director Today as a matter of fact. Very nice person names Dianna.

I hear they are very good according to Ron but I have yet to try them but if he say's so it's true.

Thanks for bringing them up bro 

Dave


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

bag started, bids placed, and order placed...... will ship everything once i get it in.... hoping to hit the 75 mark (by hoping i mean i will hit the 75 mark) ill let you know when im going to ship then well decide where it will go.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

...............


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

captainasszk's Channel - YouTube


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Dave, i got my donation ready... Can I just give it to you Sat?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> captainasszk's Channel - YouTube


I knew you were a crazy, nucking futts, out of your mind, lunatic before - but that video officially confirms it!!

Don't shoot the messenger guys - *HEED THE MESSAGE!*


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> captainasszk's Channel - YouTube


 Thoughts while watching this video:

"Hmm... So that is what a llama looks like. Interesting... What the hell is that noise? Is that a freaking type writer?! Who the hell even owns let alone uses a type writer anymore? Whoever is using it is really slow. Must be a single finger tapper. Ooooh... More about the Red Sox... Man should just put on a Patriots jersey, at least they have a chance."


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I knew you were a crazy, nucking futts, out of your mind, lunatic before - but that video officially confirms it!!
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger guys - *HEED THE MESSAGE!*


wait....what video?? ound:

...and yes David...that was my dogs using a old school "computer"...llama's dogs are talented!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Dave, i got my donation ready... Can I just give it to you Sat?


You can give it to Jacob on Saturday bro we will all be there I think, cool :flame:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> captainasszk's Channel - YouTube


Very Cool Kipp  Thanks man!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

LOL...Dave, there is more of that to come...now that I know how to use the webcam! So much fun! NOBODY is off limits! ound:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Well bring it on Bro it's fun stuff and people thought the new David's video was weird I thinks it's unique and different. WTG LOL


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Well bring it on Bro it's fun stuff and people thought the new David's video was weird I thinks it's unique and different. WTG LOL


I loved it...inspired me to figure it out! LOL And I think that he can handle it....bring it Mr. Dave! ound:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I think Mr Dave has paved a new Puff road for video banter. Hell, he is the reason I did my stash in video instead of pics. It was fun. Y'all might be seeing a little bit of my ugly mug in the near furture! :thumb:

And back to the Rally: Small care package being bundled up today. Amazon sent part of the order yesterday, the rest should ship from them today or tomorrow :noidea:.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> LOL...Dave, there is more of that to come...now that I know how to use the webcam! So much fun! NOBODY is off limits! ound:


okay...which one of you knuckleheads taught the Cap'n how to use a webcam and post on YouTube?...as Consigliere,it's part of my job to protect the reputation and dignity of the ZK....now,our fearless leader is dressing up like Shuckins and playing with toy dinosaurs for the entire world to see.

I dunno..I might have to tender my resignation....or take up drinking again.

just promise me you won't start reciting Terry's poetry on YouTube,Kipp...pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease.....I can handle anything but THAT!!!!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> okay...which one of you knuckleheads taught the Cap'n how to use a webcam and post on YouTube?...as Consigliere,it's part of my job to protect the reputation and dignity of the ZK....now,our fearless leader is dressing up like Shuckins and playing with toy dinosaurs for the entire world to see.
> 
> I dunno..I might have to tender my resignation....or take up drinking again.
> 
> just promise me you won't start reciting Terry's poetry on YouTube,Kipp...pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease.....I can handle anything but THAT!!!!!


Pete...I can promise nothing! LOL And that wasn't me...it was Shuckins...:dunno:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ok guys so I got some sticks via ups today to stock myself up a little ( i had been planning for this rally!) so here is another 25 pack from me.
I have included a note for Jacob to credit the entries as follows (entry bombs so to speak)
1 for Shawn Oldmso54 (cuz he bombed me)
1 for Ron, Shuckins (cuz, well, I'm not going to list all the reasons)
1 for Hekthor, Hweibe (cuz he could use a few sticks)

I also went to smelvis's wish list and spent enough for 3 entries and included a not to Jacob to credit the entries as follows
1 for Dave, smelvis (obvious reasons)
1 for Dave, owaindave (again, obvious reasons)
1 for Jacob himself (cuz of him helping smelvis process orders)

Good luck to all of you and I hope you all win some good stuff!!!!










420 98563 9405 5036 9930 0213 2120 60

I didn' get a DC for the amazon order for some reason but here are the order #'s, (its plural because for some reason they can't ship the hot sauce with other goodies)

103-1508597-1029851 
103-0064599-5815439


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> okay...which one of you knuckleheads taught the Cap'n how to use a webcam and post on YouTube?...as Consigliere,it's part of my job to protect the reputation and dignity of the ZK....now,our fearless leader is dressing up like Shuckins and playing with toy dinosaurs for the entire world to see.
> 
> I dunno..I might have to tender my resignation....or take up drinking again.
> 
> just promise me you won't start reciting Terry's poetry on YouTube,Kipp...pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease.....I can handle anything but THAT!!!!!


Pete - I think a little trip to New Hampshire might be in order for the Consigliere!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> ok guys so I got some sticks via ups today to stock myself up a little ( i had been planning for this rally!) so here is another 25 pack from me.
> I have included a note for Jacob to credit the entries as follows (entry bombs so to speak)
> 1 for Shawn Oldmso54 (cuz he bombed me)
> 1 for Ron, Shuckins (cuz, well, I'm not going to list all the reasons)
> ...


Joe - you crazy bastage!?! First you're sending in like most of your stash and then on top of that you are giving away your entries?? That's too, too generous of you my friend! I tried to hit you with some RG but it says I have to spread it around. Congrats Bro and some RG for this man!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Pete - I think a little trip to New Hampshire might be in order for the Consigliere!


Only if I can slap him upside the head with that cowboy hat:bitchslap::kicknuts:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

My 75 are in the mail.

I'm going to help Craig (Wyldnyght) get some cigars to send since it's difficult for him to do so up in Canadia... When I have his cigars ready, I'll add another 25 of my own.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Joe - you crazy bastage!?! First you're sending in like most of your stash and then on top of that you are giving away your entries?? That's too, too generous of you my friend! I tried to hit you with some RG but it says I have to spread it around. Congrats Bro and some RG for this man!


already done did,Sir:bump:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

sweater88 said:


> ok guys so I got some sticks via ups today to stock myself up a little ( i had been planning for this rally!) so here is another 25 pack from me.
> I have included a note for Jacob to credit the entries as follows (entry bombs so to speak)
> 1 for Shawn Oldmso54 (cuz he bombed me)
> 1 for Ron, Shuckins (cuz, well, I'm not going to list all the reasons)
> ...


Hi Bro
I appreciate it but I can't win I am the person drawing the winners this year, I am having a herf at my house or Joes and we will draw all the winners and make a party of it.

The rest of the guy's are fine with me.

Thanks man I very much appreciate you thinking of me and hope you understand it just wouldn't look right.

Thanks


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Joe - you crazy bastage!?! First you're sending in like most of your stash and then on top of that you are giving away your entries?? That's too, too generous of you my friend! I tried to hit you with some RG but it says I have to spread it around. Congrats Bro and some RG for this man!


Hey I said i stocked up a little so don't worry about me, and its for the troops so ITS ALL GOOD, and besides, you were my inspiration for this Shawn. You just had to bomb me, so its your fault :yo:...besides I will find it hilarious if you win the prizes you donated, and laughter is priceless!:loco:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> Hey I said i stocked up a little so don't worry about me, and its for the troops so ITS ALL GOOD, and besides, you were my inspiration for this Shawn. You just had to bomb me, so its your fault :yo:...besides I will find it hilarious if you win the prizes you donated, and laughter is priceless!:loco:


Sign this guy up for the ZK's!! :gossip: :smoke:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Hi Bro
> I appreciate it but I can't win I am the person drawing the winners this year, I am having a herf at my house or Joes and we will draw all the winners and make a party of it.
> 
> The rest of the guy's are fine with me.
> ...


I see your point Dave, but I don't think anyone here would accuse you of cheating if you won. If we can trust anyone, its you bro, but is your call and your entry, so if you really don't want it, its your call on who to give it to. Another member, troops, whatever, its all you


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Sign this guy up for the ZK's!! :gossip: :smoke:


give me a year or so, I don't have the arsenal to keep up with you boys, YET!!!!!:nono:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> I see your point Dave, but I don't think anyone here would accuse you of cheating if you won.


I would... cuz I'm an asshat :wacko:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

oy vey, my mailbox place called me and told me I did not have enough postage on my 25 packs, so they bundeled them together and gave me a new dc, the old ones will be no good so here is the new one for the bundled packages

9405510200882151324374

note to all members, apparently 25 cigars weighs more than 1 pound lol, so be careful when printing your labels at home:nono:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> captainasszk's Channel - YouTube





Oldmso54 said:


> I knew you were a crazy, nucking futts, out of your mind, lunatic before - but that video officially confirms it!!





David_ESM said:


> Thoughts while watching this video:
> 
> "Hmm... So that is what a llama looks like. Interesting... What the hell is that noise? Is that a freaking type writer?! Who the hell even owns let alone uses a type writer anymore? "





ouirknotamuzd said:


> okay...which one of you knuckleheads taught the Cap'n how to use a webcam and post on YouTube
> just promise me you won't start reciting Terry's poetry on YouTube,Kipp...pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease.....I can handle anything but THAT!!!!!


This could be fun - here's my new self contained DVR - 2 megapixles with a 2 gig micro SD - man cannot have too many toys!



















But back on topic, I'll have my entry ready tomorrow - Friday latest - OK of if a some shipping funds come along?


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm getting fired up about this! It may take me some time, but I will put together a load of sticks and send them to Owanidav in the next week or so. F'ing buried at work right now, talking to myself, throwing things. Hell, I almost pissed myself because I don't have time to go to the bathroom. Anyone know where I can get some depends for the office?????


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> I would... cuz I'm an asshat :wacko:


There really is one bro and it's not you  Also it just makes sense same reason I bomb a certain types that is usually not donated and why I smoke stuff that is not donated and one more reason why I pay extra for DC's to prove they get to JFK or where ever the Military post takes charge.

Better to be transparent that is why I am trusted I can prove everything from day one!! anyone can simply by starting from the 1st post forward.

Just clearing that up for that one person :dunno:

Now back to our Great :grouphug: Rally

Dave


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

smelvis said:


> There really is one bro and it's not you  Also it just makes sense same reason I bomb a certain types that is usually not donated and why I smoke stuff that is not donated and one more reason why I pay extra for DC's to prove they get to JFK or where ever the Military post takes charge.
> 
> Better to be transparent that is why I am trusted I can prove everything from day one!! anyone can simply by starting from the 1st post forward.
> 
> ...


(psssst...he's talking about me!) ound:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> oy vey, my mailbox place called me and told me I did not have enough postage on my 25 packs, so they bundeled them together and gave me a new dc, the old ones will be no good so here is the new one for the bundled packages
> 
> 9405510200882151324374
> 
> note to all members, apparently 25 cigars weighs more than 1 pound lol, so be careful when printing your labels at home:nono:


Great job Joe! I "donated" some greatly deserved RG to you as Shawn couldn't...and well, you are a class act! 

Dave, you & Dave II should win all of the prizes...as you guys R-O-C-K-! in my book!

This little party is looking great!

Dave, I have a package on it's way up North with about 50+ cigars, some more Macanudo cutters and a few snacks...it should reach y'all soon!

Now, it's on to see what else I can come up with to send for this GREAT cause!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Awesome Tommy! Thanks - your'e the man!!


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Really... one takes me up on that offer?


I'll take you up on the offer. This weekend I'll be going through my Humidor and coming up with at least 50 cigars to send to SMELVIS.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

quo155 said:


> Great job Joe! I "donated" some greatly deserved RG to you as Shawn couldn't...and well, you are a class act!
> 
> Dave, you & Dave II should win all of the prizes...as you guys R-O-C-K-! in my book!
> 
> ...


awsome donation brother, I can't hit you with RG either because I have to spread it around?!?...Thats funny because I hit you with RG based on Shawn's reccomendation too, after the great tube shipment of 2011, I appreciate the bump bro


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> awsome donation brother, I can't hit you with RG either because I have to spread it around?!?...Thats funny because I hit you with RG based on Shawn's reccomendation too, after the great tube shipment of 2011, I appreciate the bump bro


Yes you did Joe...you've hit me before with RG...AND there is never a need to return some RG...with RG..._*you deserved it brother!*_

Thanks for supporting our troops!!! :usa:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

quo155 said:


> Yes you did Joe...you've hit me before with RG...AND there is never a need to return some RG...with RG..._*you deserved it brother!*_
> 
> Thanks for supporting our troops!!! :usa:


It wasn't a return hit, it was for your donation, :first:

This Rally is Rockin, I can't wait to see the totals at the end of this thingopcorn:


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

smelvis said:


> There really is one bro and it's not you  Also it just makes sense same reason I bomb a certain types that is usually not donated and why I smoke stuff that is not donated and one more reason why I pay extra for DC's to prove they get to JFK or where ever the Military post takes charge.
> 
> Better to be transparent that is why I am trusted I can prove everything from day one!! anyone can simply by starting from the 1st post forward.
> 
> ...


Dave
I'm sure I speak for 99.999999% (there is always an ass somewhere) that your 'Integrity Is Beyond Reproach'.

Ray


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Rays98GoVols said:


> Dave
> * I'm sure I speak for 99.999999% (there is always an ass somewhere) that your 'Integrity Is Beyond Reproach'.*
> 
> Ray


Ditto that - great post!!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Ditto that - great post!!


+100000000000

indeed sir


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

^ Thats all I'm sayin. Heehee

Now where were we. Oh yea, RALLY TIME!!!!

I hear Shuckins and Zilla posted a video or something about the Rally :biglaugh:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Did you know that he has 50,000 RASS? 
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigars-troops-charitable/298105-shuckins-speaks-rally.html


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

What a bunch of awesome prizes!!! Anyone that doesnt get in on this rally needs to have their head checked!! :tape2: :dunno:

Awesome work all you guys running the show!! Dave, Dave, Ron, Craig, Jacob :first:

I will be home by next weekend & should be able to dig a few sticks out to send in.



About the "head checked" thing - If by chance you want to get in on the rally, but dont have enough funds (or enough sticks) - let me know by PM...i might be able to work something out with you, so that you can participate.
.
.
.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ejgarnut said:


> What a bunch of awesome prizes!!! Anyone that doesnt get in on this rally needs to have their head checked!! :tape2: :dunno:
> 
> Awesome work all you guys running the show!! Dave, Dave, Ron, Craig, Jacob :first:
> 
> ...


Hey Terry - that's an AWESOME gesture. I'll back you on that so if anyone PM's you and you need help fulfilling = I'm in. And if anyone wants to PM me for the same offer = I'll see what I can do. Props to you Terry!!


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

glad to see this is rolling, i am organizing my package right now, but i will have 100+ sticks easy. Just wanted to say thanks to the daves, ron and everyone who dontated prizes and is sending in sticks


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Rays98GoVols said:


> I'll take you up on the offer. This weekend I'll be going through my Humidor and coming up with at least 50 cigars to send to SMELVIS.


That one is done thanks to RGraphics. There is the same offer for 100 cigars though, and I'm not sure anyone has posted a DC for that.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ejgarnut said:


> What a bunch of awesome prizes!!! Anyone that doesnt get in on this rally needs to have their head checked!! :tape2: :dunno:
> 
> Awesome work all you guys running the show!! Dave, Dave, Ron, Craig, Jacob :first:
> 
> ...





Oldmso54 said:


> Hey Terry - that's an AWESOME gesture. I'll back you on that so if anyone PM's you and you need help fulfilling = I'm in. And if anyone wants to PM me for the same offer = I'll see what I can do. Props to you Terry!!


Two awsome BOTL's right there!!!!hoto:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

You guy's are great if this wasn't normal for Puff people I'd say WTG but since were used to it I'll still say WTG Terry, Shawn, Charlie,Mike okay I got to stop and say Cool Guy's that means you all


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Charlie


+1 
I forgot to add kudos to Charlie, youre adding some excellent prizes! Man if I was at home, I would already have 100 sticks DC'd so I could take one of those new Fuentes off your hands!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like a great turnout so far. I would have to imagine that this is going to be an awesome rally and the troops are going to get hooked up. I've got a couple of "noobish' questions, so please excuse me if they're stupid.
1.) How does payment thru amazon work? I read up on it breify but it didn't make sense to me. Amazon processes payment thru credit card, bank acct, etc and sends it to the email addresses listed? Where on amazon would i go to do this?

2.) I send in sticks or money and get "raffle tickets" for prize drawings. lets say a BOTL has 5 tickets. do the 5 tickets last the entire length of the rally? If 1 ticket is drawn for prize drawing 1, do the remaining 4 stay in the hopper for future drawings?

Thanks for the clarification and sorry if they seem like stupid questions.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

max gas said:


> Looks like a great turnout so far. I would have to imagine that this is going to be an awesome rally and the troops are going to get hooked up. I've got a couple of "noobish' questions, so please excuse me if they're stupid.
> 1.) How does payment thru amazon work? I read up on it breify but it didn't make sense to me. Amazon processes payment thru credit card, bank acct, etc and sends it to the email addresses listed? Where on amazon would i go to do this?
> *yes just like paypoop go to amazon if you have an account sign in and look for other services and send payments, then add email you are sending to and lots of zeros and done.*
> 
> ...


* When a number wins it can't win again. but the others can for this rally only *


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

I'm not sure why you guys want four hundred bottles of hot sauce, but I'll put together an amazon gift pack to send your way. Cigars will be coming a little later when I get to ordering some. Waiting on some cbids to end and see what I get


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Matt you set the number high so you don't have to go to and add it constantly.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Hey Terry - that's an AWESOME gesture. I'll back you on that so if anyone PM's you and you need help fulfilling = I'm in. And if anyone wants to PM me for the same offer = I'll see what I can do. Props to you Terry!!


what Shawn said....I'd be honored to pitch in and Pay It Forward to help out .....I'll bomb any one of you guys as long as the cigars are used to be sent to the troops....and you all know what kind of bombs I send.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> what Shawn said....I'd be honored to pitch in and Pay It Forward to help out .....I'll bomb any one of you guys as long as the cigars are used to be sent to the troops....and you all know what kind of bombs I send.


Yes Oh Herfabomber - I can attest to that.

(most excellent gesture gentlemen)


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

FWTX said:


> Yes Oh Herfabomber - I can attest to that.
> 
> (most excellent gesture gentlemen)


Great BOTLs doing Great things...awsome guys:woohoo:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> what Shawn said....I'd be honored to pitch in and Pay It Forward to help out .....I'll bomb any one of you guys as long as the cigars are used to be sent to the troops....and you all know what kind of bombs I send.


Pete send dog rockets wrapped in actual dogs...don't orry about him! :mischief:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Pete send dog rockets wrapped in actual dogs...don't orry about him! :mischief:


is that Shuckins, wait your profile says Kipp, and Zilla KILLA, not Zilla's Keeper, but that video was posted by you, but, wait a second, but....

I'm so confused now:cowboyic9:ound:


----------



## jerobinson17 (Jul 6, 2011)

I made it to the post office today and got some sticks headed toward Dave 2. Once I get paid I'll take a look at the amazon list and do what I can there.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> is that Shuckins, wait your profile says Kipp, and Zilla KILLA, not Zilla's Keeper, but that video was posted by you, but, wait a second, but....
> 
> I'm so confused now:cowboyic9:ound:


NO NO!!
Kipp has changed his name back to Rodney - which is screwed up because Rodney is actually the name of that whimpy little herbivore Dino that pseudo-Ron had yesterday - Rodney is the theif that stole Zilla's bowling ball and...

Anyway here is my rally donation - too late to get out today - hopfully tomorrow.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice Ken - very, very nice....:woohoo:


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

From the Amazon wish list, Qty 4 of *Bicycle Poker Size Standard Index Playing Cards, 12 Deck Player's Pack* are on their way...



Amazon said:


> Order Number: 002-4927407-9369855
> 4 items will be shipped to david bonnette by Amazon.com. Estimated delivery September 14, 2011 - September 17, 2011


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Just got notice that the second half of the Amazon order is out to Dave 2 today. I have no clue on when it will land.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Way to Go Ken!!!! Very nice donation!!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

rgraphics box has been packed up.

Offer is still out there, *100 cigars to the troops gets you a Fuente pre-release for a cigar that is not to be released until 2012.*

First one to post a DC can have it reserved.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> rgraphics box has been packed up.
> 
> Offer is still out there, *100 cigars to the troops gets you a Fuente pre-release for a cigar that is not to be released until 2012.*
> 
> First one to post a DC can have it reserved.


for a box or 1 stick


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> for a box or 1 stick


I am fairly sure that it is one stick...


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

ok i finally organized everything for my donation. and here it is:










Total:
157 cigars
20 cigarillos
1 25 ct. travel humidor with mash bag ok KL inside
3 packs of playing cards

i will have the DC up in a few min

Come on guys i hope someone outdoes me


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> for a box or 1 stick


a stick.

I don't think boxes exist.


----------



## jerobinson17 (Jul 6, 2011)

mike91LX said:


> ok i finally organized everything for my donation. and here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome donation brother you definitely set the bar high. I plan on sending out some more sticks in a couple weeks once all my orders come. This is the first troop rally I have been around to see but so far it looks like its off to a great start.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

mike91LX said:


> ok i finally organized everything for my donation. and here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and there goes that one.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Great job people we are off to a good start, Some nice looking packages in this thread. `


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Mike - that's pretty hard to top right there Brother - well, well done!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

sending my package to owaindav

DC# 9405503699300215200706


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

D D D D D DAMN mike!!!!! very, very cool brother


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Peeps
I changed my Amazon address to reflect Jacobs address. I will switch it all back to me after the Rally.

Thanks


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Great package Mike, I applaud you for that.

Come on everyone any little bit counts. Dont think you have to up the guy before you just do the best you can. Good luck everyone.


mike91LX said:


> sending my package to owaindav
> 
> DC# 9405503699300215200706


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Pete send dog rockets wrapped in actual dogs...don't orry about him! :mischief:


I just want to clarify that the dogs in question are not alive,but subjected to taxidermy.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome shipments brothers!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

RGraphics said:


> Great package Mike, I applaud you for that.
> 
> Come on everyone any little bit counts. Dont think you have to up the guy before you just do the best you can. Good luck everyone.


I wanted to quote this Joe as it is the most valid post yet, almost all well maybe not but a very large percentage is smaller donations, it all counts and many people who send in the minimum have won nice prizes.

Thanks for clarifying that bro!!

:usa2: Dave :usa2:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

RGraphics said:


> Come on everyone any little bit counts. Dont think you have to up the guy before you just do the best you can. Good luck everyone.


Thanks for that reminder! Guys, don't let anyone else's contribution make you feel like you shouldn't participate!

10 cigars = 10 soldiers getting 2 hours of much needed stress relief and relaxation. If you can send ten, send ten!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Got our first donations in today! Thank you so much you guys. I'll be posting up photos of the donations as I get them. You guys are fantastic.

First off, a big thank you to Tommy aka QUO155. This donation nets 8 raffle entries. Awesome job, man.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

I also got a great donation in from Joe aka RGRAPHICS for 6 entries into the raffle. Thank you so much, brother.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:nod: Great pictures Jacob WTG brother perfect bro! :usa2: :nod:


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Oops! 

Forgot to add that QUO155 donated 61 cigars, 8 cutters, and 4 snack baggies.

RGRAPHICS donated a total of 55 cigars. 

Thanks so much, you guys. That's a great way to kick off this troop donation drive.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome...I am glad my first package made it!

Thank you "Troop Rally Workers" for all that you are doing!!!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

quo155 said:


> Thank you "Troop Rally Workers" for all that you are doing!!!


absolutely!!!...There is going to be a ton of work ahead...you are great BOTLs...we have the easy part, donate donate donate!!!!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> absolutely!!!...There is going to be a ton of work ahead...you are great BOTLs...we have the easy part, donate donate donate!!!!


Yep - what he said! thanks


----------



## The Weatherman (Aug 15, 2011)

My stash is on it's way!

DC 03091830000042804107


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

The Weatherman said:


> My stash is on it's way!
> 
> DC 03091830000042804107


Right on Bro...This thing is Rockin'


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

20-30 going out Monday...with a few other goodies.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

thegoldenmackid said:


> That one is done thanks to RGraphics. There is the same offer for 100 cigars though, and I'm not sure anyone has posted a DC for that.


Here is a picture of my 100 cigars....DC to follow.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Rays98GoVols said:


> Here is a picture of my 100 cigars....DC to follow.


AWESOME job Ray!!! :smoke:


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

DC # for the 100 cigars above.....

DC 0310 3490 0001 7255 5074


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Great Job everyone, including all the guy's doing the work!! we are off to a great start!!


I got a couple boxes from Amazon today I didn't put Jacobs address in the Amazon account until last night so I pm'ed the photos to Jacob for posting.

Have a Great Weekend You All!!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

126 cigars is on it's way to owaindav in 'Bama

DC# 420 36609 9405 5036 9930 0216 3825 79


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> 126 cigars is on it's way to owaindav in 'Bama
> 
> DC# 420 36609 9405 5036 9930 0216 3825 79


Way to rep ZK Pete! WOW!!!!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Rays98GoVols said:


> Here is a picture of my 100 cigars....DC to follow.


Unfortunately, I believe mike91LX took the 100 prize. Let me see what I can do, but unfortunately these prereleases don't really grow on trees.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

how do i check amazon wish list for goodies? did i miss something?


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

kapathy said:


> how do i check amazon wish list for goodies? did i miss something?


click on the one of the links in post #1...it should shoot you over to the wishlist


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

going out monday.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice Kevin! Have a good weekend and smoke a good one Sunday!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

nothing special but the best i can do.... enjoy your weekend ill be burning my liberty as soon as i get home from work sunday.


which address should i send to...who need smokes since that all im sending..... i could split it since 2 smaller flat rates might be cheaper anyways......i dont know any suggestions.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

kapathy said:


> nothing special but the best i can do.... enjoy your weekend ill be burning my liberty as soon as i get home from work sunday.
> 
> which address should i send to...who need smokes since that all im sending..... i could split it since 2 smaller flat rates might be cheaper anyways......i dont know any suggestions.


Hey Kevin
I'd send to Dave 2 Bro we'll get a tally total next week I have more cigar stash Than him so the total goal is for Dave 2 to end up with 500/700 more than me to bring us closer to even. we are both even or close to it on cash and goodies so that stuff were good.

After we get our totals on the board the second week should give us a good idea where we are at. Looking good though guy's WTG.

Thanks Everyone as always Puff Rocks!!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Got a handful of smokes & magazines for the troops I will hand deliver at the WA herf tomorrow:thumb: Dave 2 should also be on the lookout for a drop shipment :spy:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thats a great donation Kevin....Living up to your ZK rep.....very very cool


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

C-bid has come through. A couple bundles headed your way once they get around to shipping them...


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

And they start coming my way! Thanks a bunch Andrew (Szyzk). Nice bunch of sticks for the troops! 75 total! Question....what are the unbanded ones anyway? Nevermind. Looked at your post and you told us what they were!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

For our second package today we get one from John (jerobinson17). Thanks for these! I'm they look good. What are the ones with the cloth bands? Total of 63 nice looking sticks!


----------



## jerobinson17 (Jul 6, 2011)

The cloth bands are Blue Label B2's there a cheaper stick but I like them and think their a good bargain smoke.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

baahhh shouldnt have posted a pic, gotta change mine up a bit as i forgot i ordered a few diff things...... still gonna be 80 but take out 10 perdomo add 10 cain's (i forget which), plus without mailing the box is gonna save on shipping unless owaindav you can use the box for something troop related in which case ill send it.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

kapathy said:


> baahhh shouldnt have posted a pic, gotta change mine up a bit as i forgot i ordered a few diff things...... still gonna be 80 but take out 10 perdomo add 10 cain's (i forget which), plus without mailing the box is gonna save on shipping unless owaindav you can use the box for something troop related in which case ill send it.


Nah, go ahead and save the shipping bro. I've got several boxes here if I need them. Thanks though.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

kapathy said:


> baahhh shouldnt have posted a pic, gotta change mine up a bit as i forgot i ordered a few diff things...... still gonna be 80 but take out 10 perdomo add 10 cain's (i forget which), plus without mailing the box is gonna save on shipping unless owaindav you can use the box for something troop related in which case ill send it.


No worries, Dave and Jacob are posting pics when they receive packages.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

30 more going out today! Which Dave should the go to? Owaindav or Jacob-Dave?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> 30 more going out today! Which Dave should the go to? Owaindav or Jacob-Dave?


Owaindav if you can, he's lower on the receiving end so far


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

waiting on the last delivery from cbid then mine will be on their way to owaindave


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Handed mine off personally at Saturday's herf. 

BUMP! Let's get more activity in here!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

//BEGIN TEARLINE// 

FYI - Recent intel has picked up that people will be bombed at random in this thread. Who would do that to people so eager to help the Troops? 

//END TEARLINE//

:evil: :usa2: :evil:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> //BEGIN TEARLINE//
> 
> FYI - Recent intel has picked up that people will be bombed at random in this thread. Who would do that to people so eager to help the Troops?
> 
> ...


Damn Thom, you hear everything in the sand box...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> //BEGIN TEARLINE//
> 
> FYI - Recent intel has picked up that people will be bombed at random in this thread. Who would do that to people so eager to help the Troops?
> 
> ...


Well...I certainly hope that if it is team infidel that I am not bombed...I did, however, enjoy the hell out of that Liberty that you sent me Thom...a wonmderful smoke, from a wonderful brother for a time of quiet reflection and thanks.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> //BEGIN TEARLINE//
> 
> FYI - Recent intel has picked up that people will be bombed at random in this thread. Who would do that to people so eager to help the Troops?
> 
> ...


So Thom wasn't kidding

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/298354-dropship-explosion-shortfuse-style.html


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Came home to a bunch of boxes today. You guys are all fantastic. It's always nice to get home and find a big stack of donations!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

First off, a touching donation from The Weatherman, Mike.

Mike, donations of all sizes are a great thing and none are too small. The thought and generosity respective to position are what really counts. Thank you so much, brother.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Second donation is from a good guy named JohnPaul, who I still need the screen name for. (Folks, please make sure to include these in all of your donations so that we can credit you appropriately) 10 tasty sticks and a 56 rg cutter gets you an entry into our raffle, bud.  Please PM me and let me know who exactly you are on here when you get the chance.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Final donation of the day is from Joe, Sweater88, and it came in multiple parts. Joe asked to spread some of his entries around between other members on here in a great act of brotherhood. Awesome job, Joe, and thanks a ton for everything. The troops are going to love this.

50 cigars and a 6 pack of hot sauce for a total of 6 raffle entries. 3 for Joe and one each for shuckins, Oldmso54, and Hwiebe


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

JohnPaul should have included his user name.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Jacob, there should be more coming from amazon from me, but they shipped the hot sauce seperate, the total should be good for three more entries, 1 for you, 1 for owaindave and one for smelvis, that he will not accept, so you guys have to figure out who to give it to...You should probably get it by default for helping Dave so much


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome donations fellows!!!

And, thats right Jacob! No donation is too small...especially when you give all you have!!!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Johnpaul said:


> JohnPaul should have included his user name.
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


LMAO. Oops. Well, that clears all of that up rather nicely. :help:



sweater88 said:


> Jacob, there should be more coming from amazon from me, but they shipped the hot sauce seperate, the total should be good for three more entries, 1 for you, 1 for owaindave and one for smelvis, that he will not accept, so you guys have to figure out who to give it to...You should probably get it by default for helping Dave so much


Awesome, Joe! I'll post up pics once I get it and I'm just here to help out. If you're not opposed, maybe I could hold that entry in reserve and send it on to a deserving brother as we get nearer to wrapping up?


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh, and I was PM'd by another member, who has requested to remain anonymous, and they have offered up an extra 5 cigar donation in the name of The Weatherman, so that he's got an entrance into the raffle. The generosity on this site is phenomenal!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

COYOTE JLR said:


> Oh, and I was PM'd by another member, who has requested, to remain anonymous and they have offered up an extra 5 cigar donation in the name of The Weatherman, so that he's got an entrance into the raffle. The generosity on this site is phenomenal!


*Wow!*

*God Bless Puff members!*

*God Bless the USA & our fearless soldiers!*

:usa2:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

COYOTE JLR said:


> Awesome, Joe! I'll post up pics once I get it and I'm just here to help out. If you're not opposed, maybe I could hold that entry in reserve and send it on to a deserving brother as we get nearer to wrapping up?


Thats totally cool with me Bro! Thats was the idea in the first place, but Smelvis Dave didn't want it to look bad. I know you guys will find a good BOTL for it!

This thing is REALLY getting a head of steam now!!!! Great Job PUFFers!!!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh, we've got some more Amazon stuff that was received, but we don't know who it's going to. Would the person who donated this please PM to claim it:

100 sticks of Slim Jims:


And Rice Crispy Treats and caramel candies:


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

I was getting a package together and my wife asked me who it was for. I let her know about the troop rally. She wanted to make sure that we didn't forget about all of the brave women serving, she got a bunch of her magazines, new razors, face wash towels, and her favorite red drank (crystal light). The rest of the goodies are mens health, cigarrrs, and notebooks. Going out tomorrow A.M.
We are also going to poke around amazon this week and see what we can find. 
Keep up the good work everyone. I wish I could send more cigars!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Just an FYI, I got a couple boxes today but have to wait till tomorrow to post. Bedtime for the old guy here!


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Also, please donate my entry to the next person who is sending something for the women overseas, and post a picture here of what you are going to be sending


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

you guys are amazing, I hope I can get something out this weekend!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

dahu said:


> I was getting a package together and my wife asked me who it was for. I let her know about the troop rally. She wanted to make sure that we didn't forget about all of the brave women serving, she got a bunch of her magazines, new razors, face wash towels, and her favorite red drank (crystal light). The rest of the goodies are mens health, cigarrrs, and notebooks. Going out tomorrow A.M.
> We are also going to poke around amazon this week and see what we can find.
> Keep up the good work everyone. I wish I could send more cigars!


I was just talking about this with Summer we have a list of stuff she is going to work on after the rally be sure you don't buy stuff we won't send guy's?

There is a list of stuff the Women Troops ask for they need to be in separate boxes, certain colors and sent to the right people.* so please wait *until summer does her thing after this raffle. We are following this with a list of stuff for the women please understand they can't use just anything and things need to be certain colors ect..

Thanks

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jacob, Dave and Craig you guy's are kicking butt and doing great!! WTG guy's!!


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

smelvis said:


> I was just talking about this with Summer we have a list of stuff she is going to work on after the rally be sure you don't buy stuff we won't send guy's?
> 
> There is a list of stuff the Women Troops ask for they need to be in separate boxes, certain colors and sent to the right people.* so please wait *until summer does her thing after this raffle. We are following this with a list of stuff for the women please understand they can't use just anything and things need to be certain colors ect..
> 
> ...


oops, sorry. well, we will be in for the girl bomb later. In the mean time the guys can use the razors, and use the face wipes as showers on the go. I will pull the girl mags out of the box.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

dahu said:


> oops, sorry. well, we will be in for the girl bomb later. In the mean time the guys can use the razors, and use the face wipes as showers on the go. I will pull the girl mags out of the box.


No bro we will count them and just add them to the list. Summer brought this up and we did it before and we are planning on a follow up smaller deal for JUST the Women soldiers. So go ahead and send what ever you want to we will count it and save it for the thingy Summer wants to do.

Here is my favorite Picture yet!! I hope to see again soon! 

Thanks Man!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Another Amazon shipment came in without a name or anything on it. It's an awesome donation worth 6 entries. If the person who sent this would contact me, that would be great. And thank you very much for your donation.

*Folks, if you're sending anything through Amazon it would be really great if you would send a gift note with your username, real name, and mailing address for us. That way we can get you your raffle entries and any prizes you may win.*


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Puffers
Very recently one of us got a large donation of around 100 cigars, several cigars had been cut or punched already and a few cracked!! That is not the worst of it the donation was full of Beetle Damage. They are in the Freezer now and at least 35 to 40 need to be thrown away and we are debating chancing trying to save the rest. I heard there was even a dead beetle fall out of a hole when a band was moved.

Please people check your cigars and don't send damaged cigars. The person will be pm'ed sometime today or tonight. this does not appear to be en route damage these seem like the ones punched and cut to have been sent this way, obviously no one would do this on purpose but someone clearly needs to check their stock.

Everyone please do not send punched or cut or damaged cigars Please!!!!
Also Everyone please check your cigars NOW.

Thanks we appreciate the donation but not damaged cigars our Soldiers deserve better than that! Maybe you left the donation out while getting ready to send it and waited a little to long and this is what can happen.

A good reason for those out there not Freezing to re think the idea!! Not trying to bust anyone's balls but some of these cigars should never have been sent to begin with. Also please make sure you package well enough. I am posting this to show everyone what can happen not to embarrass anyone as they will not be named.

Thank You! 
:noidea: :noidea: :noidea: :noidea: :noidea: :noidea: :noidea:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

COYOTE JLR said:


> *Folks, if you're sending anything through Amazon it would be really great if you would send a gift note with your username, real name, and mailing address for us. That way we can get you your raffle entries and any prizes you may win.*


I know the ones I sent were marked to include a gift note with my username. Thats not my package but I dont think they are including the note as it was supose to be included in the prior package you received :noidea:. See if the pack coming in today (playing cards and peanuts) via USPS has it as the same gift note was left.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

due to smelvis's last post my box will be going out on friday, as almost all of my donation is new and I will run it throught he freezer cycle before sending.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> I know the ones I sent were marked to include a gift note with my username. Thats not my package but I dont think they are including the note as it was supose to be included in the prior package you received :noidea:. See if the pack coming in today (playing cards and peanuts) via USPS has it as the same gift note was left.


Hmmm... interesting. It would be unfortunate if they weren't including the notes, but perhaps the note will be in this last package. It may all just be some confusion since they sent it out in multiple parts.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

COYOTE JLR said:


> Hmmm... interesting. It would be unfortunate if they weren't including the notes, but perhaps the note will be in this last package. It may all just be some confusion since they sent it out in multiple parts.


probably, Now I'm afraid this is going to happen to my split package as well...If worst comes to worst you may have to post the order #'s of the ones with no notes and let the members claim them:noidea:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> I know the ones I sent were marked to include a gift note with my username. Thats not my package but I dont think they are including the note as it was supose to be included in the prior package you received :noidea:. See if the pack coming in today (playing cards and peanuts) via USPS has it as the same gift note was left.


Sorry Matt it wasn't there bro, I used my old man magnifier  Maybe if we sent it with out saying gift. the 48 decks of cards pictured above showed the price but not not who sent it so maybe we just can't win it seems either way doesn't work right.

Oh well as long as you guy's can pm Jacob or Dave whoever you are sending to when you see your stuff we should be good, not a big deal really.

Very nice donations guy's way to represent Puff in honor of those that fight for us!! :yo:

Thanks All you Good People


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

owaindav
0309 1140 0001 8513 9573
ETA - tomorrow


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I have a package of 75 sticks heading to WA today along with a tag along aimed at Dave. FYI, there are some infused sticks included in this shipment from Summer that I segregated in a double ziplock.

0309 3220 0001 9741 4346


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Here's a donation from Pete (ouirnotamuzd). His request is that the entries for this donation be added to Joe's (sweater88 ) count. It amazes me at the folks on this site's generosity! 21 6-finger bags for a total of 126 cigars! Thanks Pete!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

PETE! You are the ZK man bro - way to represent!!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Another donation, this one from Mike (mike911x). Mike says to just count this as a straight 150 sticks toward entries but I think we'll let Dave and Craig value this. Maybe get you an extra one there bro. What's included is: 157 cigars, 20 cigarillos, 3 decks of cards and a 25 ct humi with a bag of KL all ready for some DW! Thanks so much Mike!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Way to go Mike! :beerchug::clap2::clap2::dude:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

You guys are awesome! Pete... I give you a hard time, cause you're a stinky llama... but that's awesome, dude. Mike, well done, sir!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

good..they got there.....if those sticks help those great guys over there enjoy their downtime a little more,then it's the least I can do.

more cigars to come.


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks. It's ok just to count it as a flat 150 twards the raffle


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

:dude:truly awesome,Mike


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Wait What? You are friggin crazy Pete...theres no way I can take all those entries dude...unreal...I don't even know what to say...except thank you so much, and PM incoming to try and talk you out of this!:jaw:


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> :dude:truly awesome,Mike


Same to you and very generous of you giving away your entries. Looks like this is really rolling now. The generosity of puffers never ceases to amaze me


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike...Totally awsome donation brother!!!!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> Wait What? You are friggin crazy Pete...theres no way I can take all those entries dude...unreal...I don't even know what to say...except thank you so much, and PM incoming to try and talk you out of this!:jaw:


Dude,Dude,Dude....if there's one thing you'll discover about me is that nobody can talk me out of doing anything once I decide to do something...not the Cap'n...not Shawn..not nobody.

take the tickets....win a kickass prize like the ZK bombing and just graciously accept when someone does something nice for you...okay?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

mike91LX said:


> Thanks. It's ok just to count it as a flat 150 twards the raffle


Thanks Mike you can get an extra one if you want.

Dave


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Dude,Dude,Dude....if there's one thing you'll discover about me is that *nobody can talk me out of doing anything once I decide to do something...not the Cap'n...not Shawn..not nobody.*
> 
> take the tickets....win a kickass prize like the ZK bombing and just graciously accept when someone does something nice for you...okay?


Trust me when I say this: "What he ^ said!!!!"


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

mike91LX said:


> The generosity of puffers never ceases to amaze me


Me neither! You and Pete each just gave away more cigars than I have in my entire stash!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Me neither! You and Pete each just gave away more cigars than I have in my entire stash!!!


Probably more than you and me put together LOL


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Dude,Dude,Dude....if there's one thing you'll discover about me is that nobody can talk me out of doing anything once I decide to do something...not the Cap'n...not Shawn..not nobody.
> 
> take the tickets....win a kickass prize like the ZK bombing and just graciously accept when someone does something nice for you...okay?


Shawn gave me some advice, "roll with the punches" So I will do this out of complete respect for your generosity Pete. I humbliy accept your offering, and vow that you have not heard the last of me in this Rally. I mean, its a great cause anyway, so lets have some fun!:mrgreen:

Thank you again Pete, your gesture will inspire not only me, but all PUFFers I'm sure...Now I understand why the Herfabomber is feared and respected:wink:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Me neither! You and Pete each just gave away more cigars than I have in my entire stash!!!





WyldKnyght said:


> Probably more than you and me put together LOL


*noted* :mischief:

me too guys...thats about 3x what I have ever had at any one time, but thats what box splits and cbid is for right? lol


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> Probably more than you and me put together LOL


You understand all of that bro ? :gossip: it's a conspiracy :gossip: Nice going guy's way cool :hug:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

sweater88 said:


> *noted* :mischief:
> 
> me too guys...thats about 3x what I have ever had at any one time, but thats what box splits and cbid is for right? lol


I <3 fivers!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

sweater88 said:


> Thank you again Pete, your gesture will inspire not only me, but all PUFFers I'm sure...Now I understand why the Herfabomber is feared and respected:wink:


All joking about llamas aside, Pete has my respect as one of the most generous and respectable bombers around. He routinely goes above above and beyond, and usually to targets who can't possibly retaliate. He's inspired me, and I'm sure many others. My hat is off to you, Pete.


----------



## jerobinson17 (Jul 6, 2011)

The generosity here really is amazing I'm glad that google led me to this forum and I'm proud to say that I'm a member. I haven't ever been part of a more generous forum. As a former member of the military I get excited everyday when I check this thread and see people keep donating it's really awesome all the hard work Dave and others put into it and it's awesome to see everyone contributing.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jerobinson17 said:


> The generosity here really is amazing I'm glad that google led me to this forum and I'm proud to say that I'm a member. I haven't ever been part of a more generous forum. As a former member of the military I get excited everyday when I check this thread and see people keep donating it's really awesome all the hard work Dave and others put into it and it's awesome to see everyone contributing.


Hi John
Thanks for fighting for us Brother and I agree we landed at the best forum there is for cigars or anything. I am amazed everyday almost!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> All joking about llamas aside, Pete has my respect as one of the most generous and respectable bombers around. He routinely goes above above and beyond, and usually to targets who can't possibly retaliate. He's inspired me, and I'm sure many others. My hat is off to you, Pete.


oh,god....ya give a few cigars to a bunch of brave guys and gals who would rather be at home with their loved ones,but answered the call to protect our rights and freedoms and people go all Kumbaya on ya

Derek..Joe...knock it off already or else I'll kick ya both in the nuts:kicknuts::kicknuts:

let's keep this goin',Fellas......everyone single damn one of you make me proud to be a member of this community.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

So Pete are you saying put up or ? ROTFLMAO


Pete gets thread MVP today :evil:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Derek..Joe...knock it off already or else I'll kick ya both in the nuts:kicknuts::kicknuts:
> .


herfabomber angry...herfabomber smash mailbox


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> oh,god....ya give a few cigars to a bunch of brave guys and gals who would rather be at home with their loved ones,but answered the call to protect our rights and freedoms and people go all Kumbaya on ya
> 
> Derek..Joe...knock it off already or else I'll kick ya both in the nuts:kicknuts::kicknuts:
> 
> let's keep this goin',Fellas......everyone single damn one of you make me proud to be a member of this community.


Can I hug you, Pete?


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Gonna put what i can together for a package this weekend. Who should i send it to ? Thanks Guys !!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I would still send to Dave 2 Keith until we get our first numbers up and see where we are.

Thanks Bro!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

:grouphug:

I blame Dave for all the warm fuzzies.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> :grouphug:
> 
> I blame Dave for all the warm fuzzies.


:evil: Oh no my job is the hard ass mean mother :mischief:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

smelvis said:


> :evil: Oh no my job is the hard ass mean mother :mischief:


After I hug Pete I'm going to hug you, then. :hug:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> everyone single damn one of you make me proud to be a member of this community.


+1 to that!

you guys have this rally rockin! looks like it may be the biggest yet thanks to all the generous bros here!

hopefully i will be able to get a few sent out to Dave2 by friday

let the good stuff continue!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> oh,god....ya give a few cigars to a bunch of brave guys and gals who would rather be at home with their loved ones,but answered the call to protect our rights and freedoms and people go all Kumbaya on ya
> 
> Derek..Joe...knock it off already or else I'll kick ya both in the nuts:kicknuts::kicknuts:
> 
> let's keep this goin',Fellas......everyone single damn one of you make me proud to be a member of this community.


Hey Derek, is this Pete's way of saying we made him blush with all the warm fuzzy talk? 

Pete, no need to kick me again, the last shot landed pretty square :crutch::mrgreen:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

mike911x your prize leaves on Thursday. I somehow don't think I'm sticking one cigar in a flat rate box though.

GET PREPARED FOR ONE CIGAR AND SOME NEWSPAPER.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

smelvis said:


> I would still send to Dave 2 Keith until we get our first numbers up and see where we are.
> 
> Thanks Bro!


Just waiting on some last numbers, and first update will be posted tonight.....


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

smelvis said:


> I would still send to Dave 2 Keith until we get our first numbers up and see where we are.
> 
> Thanks Bro!


You got it !! Thanks my friend !


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok...I got my stuff together and am FINALLY sending in to Dave II...30 cigars coming your way Dave!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Ok...I got my stuff together and am FINALLY sending in to Dave II...30 cigars coming your way Dave!


WTG Kipp!!!!!! :nod:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Ok...I got my stuff together and am FINALLY sending in to Dave II...30 cigars coming your way Dave!


Nice work my man !!


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

jp13 said:


> From the Amazon wish list, Qty 4 of *Bicycle Poker Size Standard Index Playing Cards, 12 Deck Player's Pack* are on their way...





COYOTE JLR said:


> Another Amazon shipment came in without a name or anything on it. It's an awesome donation worth 6 entries. If the person who sent this would contact me, that would be great. And thank you very much for your donation.
> 
> *Folks, if you're sending anything through Amazon it would be really great if you would send a gift note with your username, real name, and mailing address for us. That way we can get you your raffle entries and any prizes you may win.*


Sorry.... assumed it would at least show who the purchaser was on the shipment.... first time using the Amazon wishlist feature...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

smelvis said:


> So Pete are you saying put up or ? ROTFLMAO
> 
> Pete gets thread MVP today :evil:


Are you kiddin' about puttin' up or shuttin' up,Ancient Dave?....these knuckleheads are puttin' up like crazy and it's great...I wish less attention was put on the size and more about the kindness and generosity of every single knucklehead that's donating....
Okay,so I gave over 100 cigars and probably gonna send more...it's not like I have no cigars left...I've been building up my stash for years...it's the new smokers that are the real inspiration here...they're giving a much higher percentage of their stashes than I am to the troops....I'm not an inspiration..they are.

it's youse mugs that have my respect...and that's no bullshit.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kapathy said:


> herfabomber angry...herfabomber smash mailbox


no..herfabomber blow up mailbox


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> no..herfabomber blow up mailbox


yeah but i wanted to stay closer to the hulk quote so i had to go with smash


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Judging by the size of the boxes ol' Pete has been sending, the boxes could easily smash the mailbox, then detonate. Everybody wins. 


Or loses. :noidea:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Are you kiddin' about puttin' up or shuttin' up,Ancient Dave?....these knuckleheads are puttin' up like crazy and it's great...I wish less attention was put on the size and more about the kindness and generosity of every single knucklehead that's donating....
> Okay,so I gave over 100 cigars and probably gonna send more...it's not like I have no cigars left...I've been building up my stash for years...*it's the new smokers that are the real inspiration here...they're giving a much higher percentage of their stashes than I am to the troops....I'm not an inspiration..they are.*
> 
> it's youse mugs that have my respect...and that's no bullshit.


Well said Brother! Ya just gotta luv this guy...


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

jp13 said:


> Sorry.... assumed it would at least show who the purchaser was on the shipment.... first time using the Amazon wishlist feature...


No need to apologize, brother. My words were bolded to draw attention to them for future reference, not out of anger or to be a scolding. I'm sorry if they came across that way.

I've got the afternoon off and I'm going to get everything organized and pictured and recorded. I know I've had some stuff from some of you for a couple days. Just been waiting for enough time to bang it all out at once.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

COYOTE JLR said:


> No need to apologize, brother. My words were bolded to draw attention to them for future reference, not out of anger or to be a scolding. I'm sorry if they came across that way.
> 
> I've got the afternoon off and I'm going to get everything organized and pictured and recorded. I know I've had some stuff from some of you for a couple days. Just been waiting for enough time to bang it all out at once.


:boink:Come on Jacob, get with the program LOL LOL :smoke:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Once again I am reminded of how proud I am to be a member of Puff forums and the great guys that dwell here.

As an aside - I like to think that this rally is stocking up the Daves for the coming holiday season as I can think of nothing sadder than a soldier on the other side of the world during the holidays - character and control can mask the sting of being removed from family and friends at that time of year, but it still hurts. I hope these cigars create mini-herfs all across the military, comrades and cigars to take the mind off the sting for a few hours.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Are you kiddin' about puttin' up or shuttin' up,Ancient Dave?....these knuckleheads are puttin' up like crazy and it's great...I wish less attention was put on the size and *more about the kindness and generosity of every single knucklehead that's donating*....
> Okay,so I gave over 100 cigars and probably gonna send more...it's not like I have no cigars left...I've been building up my stash for years...it's the new smokers that are the real inspiration here...they're giving a much higher percentage of their stashes than I am to the troops....I'm not an inspiration..they are.
> 
> it's youse mugs that have my respect...and that's no bullshit.


*Greatly said Pete!!!* :clap2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Are you kiddin' about puttin' up or shuttin' up,Ancient Dave?....these knuckleheads are puttin' up like crazy and it's great...I wish less attention was put on the size and more about the kindness and generosity of every single knucklehead that's donating....
> Okay,so I gave over 100 cigars and probably gonna send more...it's not like I have no cigars left...I've been building up my stash for years...it's the new smokers that are the real inspiration here...they're giving a much higher percentage of their stashes than I am to the troops....I'm not an inspiration..they are.
> 
> it's youse mugs that have my respect...and that's no bullshit.


Of course I was kidding with you guy's it was a bunch of fun posts, Pete I have been saying the five cigar donation was just as important as the biggest one before you started donating. It's all relative five cigars to one person is or can be all he has or close to it, we survive on small donations always have always will. It's never been about the size it's all about the Love for our Troops and always will be!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

FWTX said:


> Once again I am reminded of how proud I am to be a member of Puff forums and the great guys that dwell here.
> 
> As an aside - I like to think that this rally is stocking up the Daves for the coming holiday season as I can think of nothing sadder than a soldier on the other side of the world during the holidays - character and control can mask the sting of being removed from family and friends at that time of year, but it still hurts. I hope these cigars create mini-herfs all across the military, comrades and cigars to take the mind off the sting for a few hours.


Well said Ken
Last year we broke the bank and sent over 60 large flat rate boxes some were cigars, some were personal care and some were treats.

This Letter say's it all for me!*

Being a deployed soldier is a lot harder than it looks. You don't let on how hard or how lonely it is. That would be showing weakness, and you have to keep a strong constitution for your soldiers. You look for things to kill the boredom and keep morale up. For me, the highlight of each day was returning to my room and celebrating with a cigar. I loved sharing the experience of a fine cigar with my brothers-in-arms. It became an indelible part of the deployment experience. I was fortunate to have met fellow cigar-loving soldiers during my deployment and to have met cigar-loving civilians online. A friend introduced me to Dave (Smelvis) on the Cigar ****** board and the next thing I knew I was receiving boxes of cigars, snacks, toiletries and other goodies for me and my fellow soldiers. Words cannot describe the joy of hearing your name during mail call and then realizing you have several boxes of goodies to share with your army family.

The worst time was the holidays. Everyone was secretly (or openly) miserable about missing Christmas with their friends and families. Leadership knows this is a hard time so they create some sort of mandatory celebration where the secret agenda is watching over the soldiers who should not be alone. I was secretly depressed from a mission two days earlier where I got to see the real poverty and despair of the people of Iraq. I felt twice as bad feeling guilty about not being home when I saw the people of Iraq who didn't even have a home. I felt horrible. Then (cue the choir of angels) 3 packages arrived for me right before Christmas. These boxes were stuffed so full of cigars and accessories that every soldier who wanted some got a 5-pack of cigars. This made our holidays. Everywhere I went, I saw soldiers who might have been hiding in their rooms alone, outside and having their own mini-herfs with their donated cigars. The timing was perfect and it made a very difficult time so much easier. I also developed some deep friendships because of those cigars, and even though we have scattered back to our separate corners of the U.S., we remain good friends. Nothing brings friends together like a good cigar. On behalf of my brothers and sisters of the U.S. military, we thank you for your support. You don't know how much it means to us.

SSG Stephen Zdunczyk
328th ESC*


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Another point guy's is it's always new Puffers who hold up the troop donations that and a handful of maybe 20 regulars, Very seldom to people continue past a few rallies. I never could figure that out I guess they get pumped and do a lot of good and then just move on, but if you looked at the past raffles most of the names are always different than the one before, Ron is still here Terry, Eric, Al, Heck I can almost nane the regulars.

If Puff didn't have new blood getting and giving Love for our Troops we couldn't do this!!

So here's to the new Guy's and pf course the regular people who keep it going all year. It's one thing to get excited and make an impact it's another to do it every year! Also like Christmas that's a big bummer time for Soldiers but that doesn't mean February isn't they do no need our help. just another reason the regular guy who sends in five to ten cigars throughout the year is so important to our cause!.

I love each and everyone of you and I hope you know that! :grouphug:

Old Guy Dave


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Lets see if we can change that trend Dave...I am making a pledge to send, at minimum, 15 sticks to each troop rally that is held on Puff plus the other smaller donations that we make through out the year...and I would encourage each puffer out there to do the same. Make the choice, right now, to be here and to contribute as much as you can for each rally, each smaller organized bombing, and each individual donation. If every member of Puff would committ to 10 cigars PER YEAR to the troops we would have over 200,000 cigars donated each year...adds up quick, doesn't it?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Make the choice, right now, to be here and to contribute as much as you can for each rally


The Ninja is in. I'm in humi recovery mode (I'm down to under 125 sticks) but even I can say *I pledge to give 10 to each rally*, in addition to whatever I can do intermittently.

*So look, if the Ninja can do it, there should be no reason each and every one of you can't!*


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Kipp you know this ZK brother is with you all the way!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

i'm in for the long haul - if my boss will stay off my ass.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Lets see if we can change that trend Dave...I am making a pledge to send, at minimum, 15 sticks to each troop rally that is held on Puff plus the other smaller donations that we make through out the year...and I would encourage each puffer out there to do the same. Make the choice, right now, to be here and to contribute as much as you can for each rally, each smaller organized bombing, and each individual donation. If every member of Puff would committ to 10 cigars PER YEAR to the troops we would have over 200,000 cigars donated each year...adds up quick, doesn't it?


Thanks Kipp and everyone
Really we have a long term plans and things seem to work fine, Pledging is cool but it's important to do the Rallies only a certain number of times a year and other times to not be so voice full about it sorta to give people time to recoup do their taxes relax and so on.

Another thing just so you guy's know we are always working on the next thing, we pretty much never stop. I am working with a retailer now and others are interested as well. Trust me guy's! 
So really PLEASE lets just stick to this one raffle and not make things complicated, alright guy's:bolt:

We may do troop stuff all year but we don't want some contest for them going on every month people would and will stop. Thanks Guy's


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh no Dave...I wasn't saying that we would EVER invade the bi-annual (or whatever it is) Troop Rally...but ZK has led initiatives for the troops, and we do try to send in donations as often as we can...that is all I was asking from people...keep doing what you are doing, and participate with things like this. But isn't that a staggering number...200,000 cigars.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

I get what your saying Kipp...The Rally is an awsome event and that is going to continue out of pure awsomeness, but we as PUFFers don't need the prizes as an excuse to help out the rest of the year, and I'm with you there...We might wear out the Dave's though (yea right, they are tireless and we know it), so if they need a hand ever they should reach out!!! just sayin...:thumb:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I got three boxes from amazon and sent Jacob the pictures and all the info they had with them,

Thanks Guy's


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Got this shipped to me directly from CI. This "Never Forget" sampler and brick of 25 come from Juicestain (Justin). Thank so much my friend! 35 sticks more for the troops!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Very very nice!!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

the "never forget" sampler is an awsome touch


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

After 1 week, here's the first totals...

Donations to Dave 1 (smelvis)
Cigars = 257
Cigar Items = 9
Goodies = 124
Cash = $0.00

Donations to Dave 2 (owaindave)
Cigars = 476
Cigar Items = 2
Goodies = 21
Cash = $0.00

Total Received Donations (as of this posting)
Cigars = *733*
Cigar Items = *11*
Goodies = *145*
Cash =

Great job everyone, keep those donations coming, we've almost hit 1,000 already...


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

owaindav said:


> Got this shipped to me directly from CI. This "Never Forget" sampler and brick of 25 come from Juicestain (Justin). Thank so much my friend! 35 sticks more for the troops!


Man, stuff from CI gets to you way quicker then it does to me! Glad they made it safe, I will hopefully get some more out once I get paid.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome numbers !! Thanks for posting !! This is incredible !!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry for being so tardy in getting these pics up, folks. Been kind of a hectic week, but I have not forgotten.

I got another box from sweater88 last night that contained cards, altoids, and slim jims. This box netted him an extra 3 entries, but he has most graciously asked that they be distributed to other people. Joe, your generosity is incredible and I hope you know how much we all appreciate it, brother. Unfortunately, I completely spaced when I was unpacking and recording everything and didn't take a picture of the contents of the box. I'll try and get my butt on track and get a picture of that for you tomorrow.

Now, on to the pictures that I did remember to take. Got an awesome donation, from Juicestain, at the Washington herf on Saturday. He donated 4 magazines and 39 cigars! This landed him a very solid 4 entries into our "little" raffle. Thank you, Justin, these are some delicious looking smokes. NUBS were some of the first sticks that got me hooked on thsi hobby.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Alright, secondly, and lastly for tonight, we got a fantastic donation from Aninjaforallseasons at the Washington herf as well. He donated a total of 37 great cigars and got a total of 4 entries, but he's asked that one of them be donated to oldsmo54. Thanks a ton, Derek!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

COYOTE JLR said:


> Unfortunately, I completely spaced when I was unpacking and recording everything and didn't take a picture of the contents of the box. I'll try and get my butt on track and get a picture of that for you tomorrow.


Nonsense Jacob! You are doing a fantastic job with keeping everybody updated. This is by no means a small task and you are doing exceptionally well. RG headed your way Brother!

EDIT: Ahem, RG headed your way Brother! Hint Hint!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> After 1 week, here's the first totals...
> 
> Total Received Donations (as of this posting)
> Cigars = *733*
> ...


i have a feeling that will happen soon :gossip:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Jacob, don't sweat the pics, we all know what jerky and mints look like lol

This would be a hectic time for you if you DIDN'T have to have a real life aside from the rally...the fact that you can do all this is an awsome display of generosity...You are doing a great job and I think I can speak for most everyone when I say THANK YOU SIR!!!!!!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i reckon it's as good a time as any to start bombing the contributors...lol

9405 5036 9930 0221 2885 83
9405 5036 9930 0221 2885 90
9405 5036 9930 0221 2886 06
9405 5036 9930 0221 2886 13


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Just drop shipped 50 more sticks to Jacob from CI...Jacob, PM incoming....:mischief:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Craig (Wyldnyght) just transferred funds to me, so I'll be making a purchase on his behalf and getting them out to Dave-South.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes Derek!!!!!! Awsome...Love that you hit Shawn with an entry...together we can laugh our asses off when he wins one of the prizes HE donated...hahahahahahahaha!!! 

but seriously, great gesture, and a deserving BOTL


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

shuckins said:


> i reckon it's as good a time as any to start bombing the contributors...lol
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0221 2885 83
> 9405 5036 9930 0221 2885 90
> ...


uh oh, looks like yall got mailbox troubles in your future!

im just gonna duck & cover

eep:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

I ever mention i love this place ??


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

szyzk said:


> Craig (Wyldnyght) just transferred funds to me, so I'll be making a purchase on his behalf and getting them out to Dave-South.


Thanks Andrew for helping me out :hug:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

mine should have been to owaindav by now - jeez I shipped it last Friday - they trully earn their their moniker "snail mail"


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

FWTX said:


> mine should have been to owaindav by now - jeez I shipped it last Friday - they trully earn their their moniker "snail mail"


Hasn't shown up yet bro. Did you get a tracking number on it?


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Got Dahu's (Dan and Carly) today. All the way from the Cornhusker state! I used to live west of Lincoln. Thanks Dan and Carly! That's 10 cigars, 8 magazines, 3 composition notebooks, 6 razors, a box of Crystal Light and a pack of facial wipes! Oh, and a little something for me too! Thanks for letting me try that little beauty!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

owaindav said:


> Hasn't shown up yet bro. Did you get a tracking number on it?


Rule #1 - always pay the 80 cents for tracking - it was in Atlanta on Wednesday
Hell I hope they didn't lose it!!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

sweater88 said:


> Yes Derek!!!!!! Awsome...Love that you hit Shawn with an entry...together we can laugh our asses off when he wins one of the prizes HE donated...hahahahahahahaha!!!
> 
> but seriously, great gesture, and a deserving BOTL


Yeah, Hope Mr. "I don't have any more room" wins thhe ZK bombing. That'll teach him!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Yeah, Hope Mr. "I don't have any more room" wins thhe ZK bombing. That'll teach him!


You guys are nuttier than fruitcakes :mrgreen: :laugh:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> You guys are nuttier than fruitcakes :mrgreen: :laugh:


AND YOU SIR...have a large ass crack! :kicknuts:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> You guys are nuttier than fruitcakes :mrgreen: :laugh:


Better that then fruitier than nutcakes.:shock:

Just sayin'.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> You guys are nuttier than fruitcakes :mrgreen: :laugh:


nuttier like a FOX!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

FWTX said:


> mine should have been to owaindav by now - jeez I shipped it last Friday - they trully earn their their moniker "snail mail"





owaindav said:


> Hasn't shown up yet bro. Did you get a tracking number on it?


Detailed Results: *Out for Delivery, September 16, 2011, 8:54 am, MOBILE, AL 36609*

woo hoo - they didn't loose it
should be there by evening Dave


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Yeah, Hope Mr. "I don't have any more room" wins thhe ZK bombing. That'll teach him!


yup..and if by some chance he does win that ZK bombing and I blow the roof right off his house,he'll regret the day he ever thought about recruiting me.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

:smoke:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Surprised to see all these cigars and goodies with no cash to mail them.


*Fixed* Both Daves might wanna check those Amazon accounts


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> yup..and if by some chance he does win that ZK bombing and I blow the roof right off his house,he'll regret the day he ever thought about recruiting me.


Gentleman, gentleman, gentleman - how could you all not know that the ZK bombing prize can ONLY be won by a non ZK member?? I guess you didn't read the fine print? :nerd:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Shawn, that's funny. According to your own Captain Ass, ZK's can win the prize!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Shawn, that's funny. According to your own Captain Ass, ZK's can win the prize!


He didn't mean a ZK could win the ZK bombing prize - he was referring to other prizes - right Captain?? :shock:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Correct sir...I was simply stating that you can win a prize even if they donated a prize. I suppose that they could win their own prize...but would hope that they would either donate it to the cause or ask for it to be changed...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Correct sir...I was simply stating that you can win a prize even if they donated a prize. I suppose that they could win their own prize...but would hope that they would either donate it to the cause or ask for it to be changed...


Well we all know that's what the righteous ZK's would do! Squids, Infidels, Across the Border groups (where the heck is the RMAS anyway?) = who knows .... :noidea:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> Surprised to see all these cigars and goodies with no cash to mail them.
> 
> *Fixed* Both Daves might wanna check those Amazon accounts


Got it brother! Thanks much. $130 donation from Socalocmatt!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> Surprised to see all these cigars and goodies with no cash to mail them.
> 
> *Fixed* Both Daves might wanna check those Amazon accounts


I got it to Thanks Matt!

FYI
Jacobs sick so his postings may be a little late but he has stuff to post. Might have a good thought for our hard working helper, maybe some RG for all the helpers they are making this easy on me. Thanks Guy's you will be paid for this :evil: :mischief: :tape: :kicknuts: oke:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Ken's got here today. Thanks much bro! Here's some pics. 54 cigars, 35 Trini minis, a 25ct humi, a bottle of cigar juice and a Kinky Friedman for me! (There was a Rocky Patel in there that the trip was apparently too much for. It pretty much disintegrated.)


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry about the RP - I noticed it was on the dry side w/no cello but I was hurrying - 
I shouldn’t have sent it.
by the way - that MOW in the sampler is a Ruination (2009?)


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

FWTX said:


> Sorry about the RP - I noticed it was on the dry side w/no cello but I was hurrying -
> I shouldn't have sent it.
> by the way - that MOW in the sampler is a Ruination (2009?)


 Cool deal. No biggie about the RP. I could tell that it disintegrated in transit. Almost the entire wrapper and some of the binder was distributed in small pieces through the humi.

BTW, thanks for the Kinky. My buddy had a field day looking at their website!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Great donation Ken!!!! very well done


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

very, very nice!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ok finally mailing in the am, still send to owaindav?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

kapathy said:


> ok finally mailing in the am, still send to owaindav?


Yeah sounds good bro, Thanks brother!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Awesome Ken - just awesome!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Alright. Famous order shipped today. On it's way to Dave 2 via UPS 1Z2AF9280318358552


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

very cool Matt...you ZKs are showing up in a big way​


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Got some on it's way. 9405503699300223408590


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

If you know anything about The Brain, you know the troops have one hell of a package on the way


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Great $$$ cash $$$ donation Matt!!!



socalocmatt said:


> Alright. Famous order shipped today. On it's way to Dave 2 via UPS 1Z2AF9280318358552


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ok finally sticks arrived, sticks frozen, sticks packed..... gonna try to fit a bottle of cigar juice but that flat rate is pretty full....owainday heading your way

9405 9036 9930 0046 4521 36


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

And we have another prize... Box of Cain F 550s from Oliva.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> And we have another prize... Box of Cain F 550s from Oliva.


Very cool Charlie can we get a picture and maybe pm me the details so we can add it to the spreadsheet and lists.

WTG Brother! :hug:

Dave


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

got a package in today from charlie (thegoldenmackid) and besides the fuente he showed he also included a liga privada PL40 and an AKA hybrid (didnt even know what this was until i googled it). You have no idea how big an LP fan i am and i cant wait to light up that L40. Thanks again charlie for the package even though it was not needed im just glad i could help out the troops. Lets keep this up guys.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey there folks, I want to apologize for being absent for most of the week and thank everyone for the support. I'm on the mend now and I've spent some of the afternoon trying to organize the things I slacked on. Please, if I haven't credited anyone with anything that I should have by now, please, feel free to PM me so that I can make sure I fix that.

Alright, first off on my journey of catching up, an unknown donation. A big pack of gum. Could whoever is responsible for this contact me via PM so that I can get you the credit you deserve?


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Next, a huge thank you to socalocmatt. He donated 12 decks of playing cards, 48 packages of nuts, and $130 cash! That is a great donation, Matt. Thank you! Please let me know if there was anything else that you should be credited for, some of this initial Amazon donation stuff was a tad confusing to me, but I think it should be more streamlined now. Anyway, if I haven't missed anything, this one weighs in for 8 raffle entries.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Now, a big thank you to Kevin and Summer (Ktblunden). They donated 75 cigars to the troops and added a delicious looking bomb for Smelvis. Thanks you guys! These are some great looking sticks and are worth 9 raffle entries.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Jacob
Good to see you and hope you are feeling better and not pushing it, remember I know sick and puffers are a patient bunch. :usa2:

I want to take this time to Thank Craig, Jacob, Ron, Charlie and anyone else I missed for doing a kick ass good job with this stuff, Very cool and don't think you will get away doing all the work and not be punished personally by me via the good old USPO maybe soon maybe when you least expect it, you will know because the 18 wheeler backing up usually has those back up beeps. :usa2:

I also want to say way to step up Puff I expected nothing less but it's still a pleasure every time I see how a group of friends from all over the world can make such a big difference to those that protect us!! So proud to be a member here! and I would be amiss to not include he who gives us the forum to do it from our great leader Jon and his helper mods. Thank You! :usa2:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Can't remember who donated one of their entries to me. I really appreciate it and would love to win one of these cool prizes. But I really feel like it would be kind of a conflict of interest if I was in.

So, that being said, if it's ok with whomever that was that donated that entry to me, I'd like to give that to Wyldknight.

Hey, and I've still got other people I know who deserve any entries that are donated to me. So don't feel like you can't donate them, I'll distribute them properly! Thanks everyone!


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

well looks like im the first of probably many victims of rons troop support bombs. the carnage can be seen here:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/298651-hit-shuckins.html#post3377985

again ron it was not necessary just happy i could do something for the troops but thanks again, each and every one will be enjoyed.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

owaindav said:


> Can't remember who donated one of their entries to me. I really appreciate it and would love to win one of these cool prizes. But I really feel like it would be kind of a conflict of interest if I was in.
> 
> So, that being said, if it's ok with whomever that was that donated that entry to me, I'd like to give that to Wyldknight.
> 
> Hey, and I've still got other people I know who deserve any entries that are donated to me. So don't feel like you can't donate them, I'll distribute them properly! Thanks everyone!


Thanks for the offer Dave, but like you, I too am involved in the rally, although in the background, so I also cannot accept the entries.

Andrew helped me get some cigars for the troops, my entries will be split between him and Sandeep.

Thanks


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> Thanks for the offer Dave, but like you, I too am involved in the rally, although in the background, so I also cannot accept the entries.
> 
> Andrew helped me get some cigars for the troops, my entries will be split between him and Sandeep.
> 
> Thanks


Thank You guy's
I should have made this a rule to start. But let me say this no prizes you could have one will be better than what I already had planned for you guy's, all of you, :biggrin: :noidea: :?:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Thank You guy's
> I should have made this a rule to start. But let me say this no prizes you could have one will be better than what I already had planned for you guy's, all of you, :biggrin: :noidea: :?:


No worries Dave, it's best to be transparent...

And this is about the troops more than anything else..


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> And this is about the troops more than anything else..


And that right there just about sums it up.  It's for the troops. I'm just happy to be a part of it.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

COYOTE JLR said:


> And that right there just about sums it up.  It's for the troops. I'm just happy to be a part of it.


Yeah like that will save you guy's :attention: Though True!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

All you guys doing the work are being way too modest...this is a ton of work and we are all taking note and appreciate it very much


you guys ROCK


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Thank You guy's
> I should have made this a rule to start. But let me say this no prizes you could have one will be better than what I already had planned for you guy's, all of you, :biggrin: :noidea: :?:


One of the prizes is a ZK 16-man spanking. Dave just told you he's got something planned that will be better than that.

Hid yo kids, hide yo wife...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> One of the prizes is a ZK 16-man spanking. Dave just told you he's got something planned that will be better than that.
> 
> Hid yo kids, hide yo wife...


Derek don't remind him, if we don't say anything he may forget, think of my children please. :croc:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> No worries Dave, it's best to be transparent...
> 
> And this is about the troops more than anything else..





COYOTE JLR said:


> And that right there just about sums it up.  It's for the troops. I'm just happy to be a part of it.


Was away for the weekend and just now back on line but wanted to give props to these 2 guys and EVERYONE involved with this Rally!

I have a couple shipments coming this week and then I'll be sending in my donation.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> One of the prizes is a ZK 16-man spanking. Dave just told you he's got something planned that will be better than that.
> 
> Hid yo kids, hide yo wife...


Okay Derek
There is a slight possibility that the ZK's could possibly if the sun was rising and the moon was setting at the same time. Okay it may not be quite as nice but I think they will all be very happy with it. I failed to figure in the possibility of what 16 ZK's can do if they try. Oh I could still do better but have already bought my stuff and the plan is in place. Question is my foot in my mouth yet? :noidea:

In any event The rally is a rocking :yo:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

couple more ready for tomorrow:

9405 5036 9930 0223 9177 02
9405 5036 9930 0223 9177 19


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Okay Derek
> There is a slight possibility that the ZK's could possibly if the sun was rising and the moon was setting at the same time. Okay it may not be quite as nice but I think they will all be very happy with it. I failed to figure in the possibility of what 16 ZK's can do if they try. Oh I could still do better but have already bought my stuff and the plan is in place. Question is my foot in my mouth yet? :noidea:
> 
> In any event The rally is a rocking :yo:


Guys - not sure where the number 16 came from (we'd have to have some people come out of retirement to hit that number). I suspect the # of ZK bombers will be double digit, but more in the 10-12 range. Just want to be clear so no unattainable expectations are established (ninja!!)

But whether its 10 or whatever of us we will do our best to make it epic! (Not as epic as Ron, Dave, Charlie, etc, etc - but epic)


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Guys - not sure where the number 16 came from...


People assume 16, since there were 16 boardroom members.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> People assume 16, since there were 16 boardroom members.


Ninja - I know you are stealthy but how do you know how many boardroom members we have??? - where the heck is our security??? Pete... Pete... Security???


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Ninja - I know you are stealthy but how do you know how many boardroom members we have??? - where the heck is our security??? Pete... Pete... Security???


Is that irritating little ninja squid trying to infiltrate the boardroom again?....I guess that bomb I sent him wasn't big enough if he's still ambulatory...my bad.
Serves me right for being concerned about the condition of his neighborhhod...the next time I won't be so considerate.
Security levels have been bumped up to Condition:Red,which means the guard dogs or our security officers won't be fed for at least a week.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Guys - not sure where the number 16 came from (we'd have to have some people come out of retirement to hit that number). I suspect the # of ZK bombers will be double digit, but more in the 10-12 range. Just want to be clear so no unattainable expectations are established (ninja!!)
> 
> But whether its 10 or whatever of us we will do our best to make it epic! (Not as epic as Ron, Dave, Charlie, etc, etc - but epic)


There were also some non ZKs that rose up to Kipp's challenge to match their prize donation as well, so maybe thats where the higher numbers are coming from...:wink:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

More donations coming in this weekend. First off from Thad (tpharkman) we get 45 sticks! Thanks so much my friend!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> There were also some non ZKs that rose up to Kipp's challenge to match their prize donation as well, so maybe thats where the higher numbers are coming from...:wink:


true - true - but only ZK's are ZK's = just sayin - LOL

PS: I think you have to have "papers" saying that you are "certifiable" to be a ZK (if you get my drift) - most of us just aren't "right" in one way or another.... :noidea::lol: :argue:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Next up from Ray (rays98govols). Thanks much Ray! Nice donation there!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ray, Ray, Ray = awesome donation (sorry the Vols got taken to the woodshed by UF??)


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

And the last one for the weekend, from Kipp (primetime76) Thanks much Captain! LOL


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes Sir :usa2: ZK's own Captain representing!!!:tu


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

owaindav said:


> And the last one for the weekend, from Kipp (primetime76) Thanks much Captain! LOL


And in a fitting tribute to Kipp... a nice blurry picture! [insert Kipps camera-phone excuse here]
:boink::lol:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ShortFuse said:


> And in a fitting tribute to Kipp... a nice blurry picture! [insert Kipps camera-phone excuse here]
> :boink::lol:


TOUCHE` I swear the next thing I send Kipp is gonna be a camera - :boink: :lol: :biggrin:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> true - true - but only ZK's are ZK's = just sayin - LOL
> 
> PS: I think you have to have "papers" saying that you are "certifiable" to be a ZK (if you get my drift) - most of us just aren't "right" in one way or another.... :noidea::lol: :argue:


Definitely Shawn, I was just talking about the number of bombs, not the number of board room members...how the ninja knows that I have no idea...I don't think anyone actually WANTS to know how many of you crazy ZKs there are, that would just get scary, and besides, the mystery provides the intrigue!:biggrin:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> Definitely Shawn, I was just talking about the number of bombs, not the number of board room members...how the ninja knows that I have no idea...I don't think anyone actually WANTS to know how many of you crazy ZKs there are, that would just get scary, and besides, the mystery provides the intrigue!:biggrin:


Yes it does! And being the official recruiter for ZK... please take this as a compliment... but I do believe based on you recent activity that you:
FIT THE BILL! :yo:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i thought there were 19 zk's...

grrrrr

zilla,don't start trouble in the troop thread!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

ShortFuse said:


> And in a fitting tribute to Kipp... a nice blurry picture! [insert Kipps camera-phone excuse here]
> :boink::lol:


Uh....yeah....I did that on purpose! Yeah, that's it!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> TOUCHE` I swear the next thing I send Kipp is gonna be a camera - :boink: :lol: :biggrin:


as long as it's not a video camera so he can make more goofy-ass YouTube videos.

Way to donate and represent,Oh Fearless Leader:dude:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

shuckins said:


> i thought there were 19 zk's...
> 
> grrrrr
> 
> zilla,don't start trouble in the troop thread!


Yeah Zilla...listen to Ron...sit down before us ZK sit you down! LOL I appreciate the pic Dave...looks great to me!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> TOUCHE` I swear the next thing I send Kipp is gonna be a camera - :boink: :lol: :biggrin:


ZIP IT you crusty old ass crack flashing douche!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> ZIP IT you crusty old ass crack flashing douche!


:noidea: :frown::cheeky:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> ZIP IT you crusty old ass crack flashing douche!


 Wow.....just wow.

Well, I have a big box to address and two small pipe boxes to make up. Our own Shortfuse told me he picked up a pipe to try after I sent the pipe stuff last time. So I'm going to smack him like a newb pipe smoker! Also, gonna send a smaller box to one that Dave's sending to since they don't have very many people at his post. They have pipe guys there too!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

owaindav said:


> Wow.....just wow.
> 
> Well, I have a big box to address and two small pipe boxes to make up. Our own Shortfuse told me he picked up a pipe to try after I sent the pipe stuff last time. So I'm going to smack him like a newb pipe smoker! Also, gonna send a smaller box to one that Dave's sending to since they don't have very many people at his post. They have pipe guys there too!


Aww Dave - don't worry about me and Kipp - It's like a big brother / little brother thing and you know the Big Brother always wins - LOL :argue: :lol:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

*As of tonight, we have passed the 1000 cigar mark... WTG Guys...*

Donations to Dave 1 (smelvis)
Cigars = 332
Cigar Items = 9
Goodies = 210
Cash = $130.00

Donations to Dave 2 (owaindav)
Cigars = 724
Cigar Items = 4
Goodies = 28
Cash = $130.00

Total Received Donations (as of this posting)
Cigars = *1056*
Cigar Items = *13*
Goodies = *238*
Cash = *$260.00*

Total Raffle Entries Handed out: 146


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey, if anyone is thinking of buying cigar items, can I just tell you I'm a little short on matches or lighters and water pillows.

I hate to ask for things but if I can direct donations to best help send stuff the troops need, I'd like to do so. Thanks guys. You're really doing an awesome job of stepping up for the troops!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

owaindav said:


> Hey, if anyone is thinking of buying cigar items, can I just tell you I'm a little short on matches or lighters and water pillows.
> 
> I hate to ask for things but if I can direct donations to best help send stuff the troops need, I'd like to do so. Thanks guys. You're really doing an awesome job of stepping up for the troops!


I'm going to see if I can get my B&M to donate some matches.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

owaindav said:


> Hey, if anyone is thinking of buying cigar items, can I just tell you I'm a little short on matches or lighters and water pillows.
> 
> I hate to ask for things but if I can direct donations to best help send stuff the troops need, I'd like to do so. Thanks guys. You're really doing an awesome job of stepping up for the troops!


Here is a link to the cheapest lighters, if you buy and drop ship then anything over 10 and you can get them for $2.00 per lighter.

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/compact...t-lighter-4179

We can never have enough lighter.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Here is a link to the cheapest lighters, if you buy and drop ship then anything over 10 and you can get them for $2.00 per lighter.
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/compact...t-lighter-4179
> 
> We can never have enough lighter.


Just ordered 20 lighters, headed to owaindav.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

owaindav said:


> Hey, if anyone is thinking of buying cigar items, can I just tell you I'm a little short on matches or lighters and water pillows.
> 
> I hate to ask for things but if I can direct donations to best help send stuff the troops need, I'd like to do so. Thanks guys. You're really doing an awesome job of stepping up for the troops!


100 water pillows headed to owaindav too


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Very cool Ian!!!!!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

That's awesome Ian! Thanks!

Here's what I'm sending tomorrow! Oh, the small one is a little pipe package to help push one of our own, Shortfuse, down the pipe slope a little further! It's from my own stash there.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok, there has been a slight change in plans guys. Most of you know that when this started I gave some entries to some guys, including the guys that were responsible for running the Rally. The guys running it have decided not to accept the entries, in the interest of keeping the Rally as fair and unbiased as possible. I hate that this has to happen but I understand their concern. The following entries were returned to me

1 Smelvis
1 Owaindav
1 coytoe JLR
1 Shuckins

These entries are being given by me, to other deserving BOTLs that I will list below. I do want to make it perfectly clear that the above listed members had absolutely no influence on who I picked to recieve these entries. Now there should not be even the appearance of impropriety here. I hate to have to say this but I want to protect the guys that are working so hard for our troops, and I know all the guys who have been contributing would never have accused them of anything bad...but now this is all crystal clear and we know from here forward that we can't give entries to the guys running the Rally (But we can certainly bomb the crap out of them later:biggrin

Also, there is a shipment arriving to Jacob tomorrow ( ups Tracking #: 1ZEW96780201425781
)...in which one of the entries earned would have gone to Craig (wyldknyght), but Jacob has already recieved instructions on who to credit it to instead, (craig is also working this Rally for those that Don't know)

So now the fun part:biggrin: I instructed Jacob to credit my returned entries to

1 Thom (Shortfuse)
1 Jonathan (cigar noob)
1 cookie monster (Mr Dave)
1 doug (dougdog768651)

I hope you guys win some kick ass prizes!!!!!

I apologize for the big mess guys, but I respect your decision and want to thank you for all the hard work you are putting in!!!!! you guys rock!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Joe
Your a good man no matter what Thom, Jonathan, (Mr Dave) and doug say about you


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

owaindav said:


> Wow.....just wow.
> 
> Well, I have a big box to address and two small pipe boxes to make up. Our own Shortfuse told me he picked up a pipe to try after I sent the pipe stuff last time. So I'm going to smack him like a newb pipe smoker! Also, gonna send a smaller box to one that Dave's sending to since they don't have very many people at his post. They have pipe guys there too!


pipes,huh?...I can toss in a few tins of pipe bakky for the guys...actually,more than a few...I'll include that in my next package.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Aww Dave - don't worry about me and Kipp - It's like a big brother / little brother thing and you know the Big Brother always wins - LOL :argue: :lol:


this is nothin'...the Boardroom is even worse,which is why we don't have donuts or any other food at meetings anymore...Kipp has a tendency to yell "FOOD FIGHT!!!",like Bluto in Animal House....it was funny the first 20 times,until the cleaning staff quit...nope,never a dull moment in the Boardroom.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

owaindav said:


> Hey, if anyone is thinking of buying cigar items, can I just tell you I'm a little short on matches or lighters and water pillows.
> 
> I hate to ask for things but if I can direct donations to best help send stuff the troops need, I'd like to do so. Thanks guys. You're really doing an awesome job of stepping up for the troops!


how 'bout Boveda Humipaks,Dave?....do you want the travel-size,or the regular size and in what RH%?....I can have those direct shipped to ya..just let me know how many you think will be needed.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Awesme idea IMO. Plus I think good deals on these can be had on the Devil Site.



ouirknotamuzd said:


> how 'bout Boveda Humipaks,Dave?....do you want the travel-size,or the regular size and in what RH%?....I can have those direct shipped to ya..just let me know how many you think will be needed.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I think Dave is in bed. So I'll answer these are the ones we use and the best bang for the buck and reusable. We put six in each box and as for the lighters we put 4 to 6 depending on the unit size. We also send One gal and qt freezer bags a bunch in each box as well as six cutters.

BTW These items are mandatory we have to send these the other stuff can change, or we send what ever we get is what I mean.

WaterPillows Humidifier 12 Pk


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> Ok, there has been a slight change in plans guys. Most of you know that when this started I gave some entries to some guys, including the guys that were responsible for running the Rally. The guys running it have decided not to accept the entries, in the interest of keeping the Rally as fair and unbiased as possible. I hate that this has to happen but I understand their concern. The following entries were returned to me
> 
> 1 Smelvis
> 1 Owaindav
> ...


Thanks a lot Joe... :boink:
So much for being hidden from the public eye LOL LOL


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> Thanks a lot Joe... :boink:
> So much for being hidden from the public eye LOL LOL


 All right Craig, you've had enough sunlight! Back in your box!!! LOL


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

owaindav said:


> All right Craig, you've had enough sunlight! Back in your box!!! LOL


Yea Craig...did you think you could hide out north of the border forever? HA ... we know who you are and what you are doing here....:first:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I think what Dave meant to say was: Ok Craig...back in the closet! :dunno:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Here is a link to the cheapest lighters, if you buy and drop ship then anything over 10 and you can get them for $2.00 per lighter.
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/compact...t-lighter-4179
> 
> We can never have enough lighter.


I ordered 30 lighters from them on 9/6 to be sent directly to Jacob. They didn't even ship till this past Friday and obviously still haven't found their way to Jacob so I hope everyone else has quicker results. opcorn:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Theres a couple boxes headed your way Dave2, maybe 150 sticks or so....

0310 3490 0001 6812 4505
0310 3490 0001 6812 4499

bags 1-4 should be all the same...i was bagging myself some to take the truck, so i counted 1 for me, 4 for the troops. bags 5 & 6 are assorted.

couple sticks for you to sample also


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> I think what Dave meant to say was: Ok Craig...back in the closet! :dunno:


There's not enough room in there for both of us... :twisted:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> Yea Craig...did you think you could hide out north of the border forever? HA ... we know who you are and what you are doing here....:first:


I was trying, even hired a polar bear...:doh:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

sweater88 said:


> So now the fun part:biggrin: I instructed Jacob to credit my returned entries to
> 
> 1 Thom (Shortfuse)
> 1 Jonathan (cigar noob)
> ...


Joe, you're a stand up guy, you know that?


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

:usa2: Great stuff this weekend guys!!! :usa2:

:usa2: This RALLY is moving along nicely...and our TROOPS deserve it!!! :usa2:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Got a donation from a guy here at work of $60. John is his name. He says he's going to create an account but I wouldn't count on that. But he would like to be included in the Rally!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I ordered 30 lighters from them on 9/6 to be sent directly to Jacob. They didn't even ship till this past Friday and obviously still haven't found their way to Jacob so I hope everyone else has quicker results. opcorn:


I have ordered similar lighters - mine shipped from China, takes around 2 weeks - FYI


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Got this today from David J. You're going to have to tell me what your Puff username is. I can't find it. 29 sticks. Thanks a bunch! Now, tell me who you are! LOL


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

shuckins said:


> i reckon it's as good a time as any to start bombing the contributors...lol
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0221 2885 83
> 9405 5036 9930 0221 2885 90
> ...


As I was walking out the door to send a small flat rate box to Kentucky, I spotted a small flat rate box from Tennessee. I have no further words right now because my jaw is on the ground. With the exception of thank you.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

owaindav said:


> That's awesome Ian! Thanks!
> 
> Here's what I'm sending tomorrow! Oh, the small one is a little pipe package to help push one of our own, Shortfuse, down the pipe slope a little further! It's from my own stash there.


Poor Thom, with friends like you Dave, he doesn't need enemies LOL ainkiller:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

FWTX said:


> I have ordered similar lighters - mine shipped from China, takes around 2 weeks - FYI


This is common I would say just send Jacob or Dave 2 a copy of the order and who it is sent to and they can go ahead and give you credit from that.

This is an unusual situation and we have to be able to work around them and not hold up your generous donations because of a slow boat from China. They are worth they wait though people so please keep it up I have probably spent close to a thousand on these darn things we really need these.

Hope fully Craig, Dave 2 and Jacob will see this post and agree with me.

Thanks guy's :rockon:

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> I ordered 30 lighters from them on 9/6 to be sent directly to Jacob. They didn't even ship till this past Friday and obviously still haven't found their way to Jacob so I hope everyone else has quicker results. opcorn:


Shawn see post #389 we can work around it bro Thanks man! :rockon:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Shawn see post #389 we can work around it bro Thanks man! :rockon:


Dave - not worried - they said they have shipped and Ken said it took a couple weeks: I'm sure they'll get there before Oct 7th - LOL - no worries my friend.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Joe, you're a stand up guy, you know that?


YOU may not think so after Jacob posts the pics from my next donation:mischief:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

smelvis said:


> This is common I would say just send Jacob or Dave 2 a copy of the order and who it is sent to and they can go ahead and give you credit from that.
> 
> This is an unusual situation and we have to be able to work around them and not hold up your generous donations because of a slow boat from China. They are worth they wait though people so please keep it up I have probably spent close to a thousand on these darn things we really need these.
> 
> ...


Seen and noted Boss!!! :whip:


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> As I was walking out the door to send a small flat rate box to Kentucky, I spotted a small flat rate box from Tennessee. I have no further words right now because my jaw is on the ground. With the exception of thank you.


I'm still speechless but Ron said it was cool to post a picture of my destruction.

In case anyone missed it the one with the very yellow cello has a band that says Puff.com Troop Stogie. My donation was very humble, but I will promise you it will not be my last. I wanted to make some kind of cute joke but words escape me. Thank you Ron and Zilla.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Guy's
It looks like we got enough extra for Dave to have caught up to me so it would be great if you guy's would go ahead and start shipping evenly to both Jacob/Me and to Dave 2

Thanks for catching him up guy's and the Rally is going great!

Thanks :rockon:

Dave


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

So I guess that means its open season and we can start sending cigars with wreckless abandon now.....woooooohooooooo:eyebrows:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

sweater88 said:


> So I guess that means its open season and we can start sending cigars with wreckless abandon now.....woooooohooooooo:eyebrows:


Yeah and when Craig posts the totals you can then see if we get off kilter, That's the sweet part of having Craig on the Team. :eyebrows:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Dave (owaindav), you should be getting a package today from Famous via UPS:
1Z2AF9280318358552 

:smoke:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

smelvis said:


> That's the sweet part of having Craig on the Team. :eyebrows:


I figured that there must be SOMETHING that would make Craig beneficial to the process...


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Sweater88 is a machine! Got another large donation of 50 cigars from Joe for another 6 entries, all of which he has donated to other brothers on the site.

From this batch he donated:

1 aninjaforallseasons (Derek)
1 Kapathy (Kevin)
1 primetime76 (Kipp)
1 USrower321 (Brian)
1 Ouirknotamuzd (Pete)
1 shortfuse (thom)

He had also donated some entries to those of us working the raffle, but in the interest of being aboveboard and totally fair we won't accept them. He has chosen to redistribute these entries to the following people:

1 Mr_Dave (Dave)
1 Cigar Noob (Jonathan)
1 DougDog76861 (Doug)

Joe, your generosity is incredible. Thank you for your support and for spreading some love around!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

I also received another donation from Quo155. He was participating in a PIF and asked that the cigars that were going to be sent to him be sent to the raffle instead. Thanks a ton, brother!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I wasn't in on the first wave of bombs to Joe...but you know what? I can't sit around and watch this guy show this kind of generosity. I have hadit with you sir....watch your back!



COYOTE JLR said:


> Sweater88 is a machine! Got another large donation of 50 cigars from Joe for another 6 entries, all of which he has donated to other brothers on the site.
> 
> From this batch he donated:
> 
> ...


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you djangos (Sandeep) for sending these for me brother! Those look like some tasty treats...you know, when I asked you to send my cigars to the troops...you could have sent (not that YOU would have) 5 measly 'ole cigars...but you went ABOVE & BEYOND brother!

:usa2: For The TROOPS!!! :usa2:



COYOTE JLR said:


> I also received another donation from Quo155. He was participating in a PIF and asked that the cigars that were going to be sent to him be sent to the raffle instead. Thanks a ton, brother!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

sweater88 said:


> YOU may not think so after Jacob posts the pics from my next donation:mischief:


You sneaky son of a gun... Kipp already warned you to watch your back. Which makes sense, as likes to attack from the rear, as it were.

I'm a Ninja, so I'm telling ya... don't even bother watching. You won't see me coming.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

As if anyone cares what and old fuddy duddy thinks but you guy's are kicky ass!~Yes I said Kicky LOL

Love ya guy's. :usa2: :bowdown: :usa2: :nod:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> I wasn't in on the first wave of bombs to Joe...but you know what? I can't sit around and watch this guy show this kind of generosity. I have hadit with you sir....watch your back!


Thats what you get for being "the captain"....:first:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> I wasn't in on the first wave of bombs to Joe...but you know what? I can't sit around and watch this guy show this kind of generosity. I have hadit with you sir....watch your back!


I am scared....thats why I just ordered 25 mor sticks to drop ship to Jacob...shipping info to come...:biggrin1::usa:


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry folks, and Joe, I didn't list one of the entries that Sweater88 gave away. That entry is to go to the_brain (Ian).


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

COYOTE JLR said:


> Sorry folks, and Joe, I didn't list one of the entries that Sweater88 gave away. That entry is to go to the_brain (Ian).


Thanks Jacob you guys are doing one hell of a job!!!!!!!!!!!:usa::usa::usa:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Got a bunch today. Here's the first from Matt (SoCalMatt). Nice little donation delivered from Famous. 26 sticks. Thanks Matt!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Warren (Pugsly) comes through with a whole bunch of pipe stuff. 10 Country Gentleman, 5 each of Prince Albert and Carter Hall, 8 pouch moisteners, 10 packs of pipe cleaners, a box of Medico filters, 10 Softee tips and 10 pipe tools. Thanks much Warren!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Next comes from Kevin (kapathy). 91 sticks and a bottle of humi fluid. Thanks a bunch bro!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Ejgarnut sends 2 boxes today. I counted 232 sticks for the troops and 2 little special smokes for me! If my count is off, let me know bro! And thanks!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

And finally from The Brain we get this. 25 Padron 200 maduro, 25 Punch Rare Corojo Champions and 25 AB Tempus seconds that are 2 years old. Special choices here from the Brain since these are his nephew's favorites wo is deployed in Afghanistan. He says this is half and the other half is going directly to his nephew and friends over there.

Now, as if that little story isn't enough, the Brain requests that all these entries be donated to Joe (Sweater88 )! Thanks much bro!









BTW, these donations today almost completely filled a 48qt cooler by themselves!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Great Job guys!!!!!!!! Dave had his work cut for him today didn't he.....

Ian, thank you again, your generosity is incredible....and let me tell everyone, He hit me with some of those 2yr rested punchs and ABs just yesterday, and I couldn't help myself so i smoked one of the punchs, and the troops are in for a friggin treat....What a great guy to be giving away some WELL AGED smokes...just awsome


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Hi Guy's
> It looks like we got enough extra for Dave to have caught up to me so it would be great if you guy's would go ahead and start shipping evenly to both Jacob/Me and to Dave 2
> 
> Thanks for catching him up guy's and the Rally is going great!
> ...


Now you can see what I mean by we can now start shipping even again. we both still need lighters and matches. These we can simply never have enough of!

Lighters.. http://www.dealextreme.com/p/compact...t-lighter-4179

And Dave 2 needs a lot of humi packs but I have plenty for now.

WaterPillows Humidifier 12 Pk

We both should also add Zip Lock freezer bags both gallon and quart to our Amazon wish lists.

And though we both have quite a bit of cash left over from before it is always needed because we can use it for shipping and anything else we run out of between Rally's.

Dave 2 can you think of anything else you are short on bro?

So Great rally people! WTG :usa:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Another note Thanks to Charlie if we surpass our goals we have a box of Cain F550 Prize was donated by Oliva.

Plus a few other boxes from another vendor we'll announce later depending on how things progress.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Now you can see what I mean by we can now start shipping even again. we both still need lighters and matches. These we can simply never have enough of!
> 
> Lighters.. http://www.dealextreme.com/p/compact...t-lighter-4179
> 
> ...


I've got about 44 cutters left. That's 8 weeks of shipping boxes. I also have about 60 gallon bags left. So that would be the only other things I can think of. I still have over 300 Slim Jims. So, I'm good on Slim Jims. But I'll run out of cutters in 2 months


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay if no one gets a really good price I have a vendor that will sell to me for .40 cents a cutter. so if you guy's can't come close to that I'll just order what Dave 2 needs in cutters, We should both get a few hundred we use a lot of those as well.

Cool I'll try and remember to call tomorrow bro!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

owaindav said:


> Now, as if that little story isn't enough, the Brain requests that all these entries be donated to Joe (Sweater88 )! Thanks much bro!


Least I could do. Please give any credits for the water pillows and lighters (when they ship) to Sweater88 too.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

owaindav said:


> I've got about 44 cutters left. That's 8 weeks of shipping boxes. But I'll run out of cutters in 2 months


Dave 2
I just emailed and asked if we could get 600 at that price. I'll LYK ASAP

Dave :usa:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Package leaving tomorrow for Dave-South... Craig's (wyldnyght) 25 sticks and an entire tray of matches (the good wooden stick kind).


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

the_brain said:


> Least I could do. Please give any credits for the water pillows and lighters (when they ship) to Sweater88 too.


 Good grief Joe. You're absolutely getting hammered with entries! You must be a really cool guy! LOL


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Dave 2
> I just emailed and asked if we could get 600 at that price. I'll LYK ASAP
> 
> Dave :usa:


 That would be sweet if they'll sell them.

BTW, pm me who's next on the list for next week. I'm rarin' to go!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

owaindav said:


> Good grief Joe. You're absolutely getting hammered with entries! You must be a really cool guy! LOL


I just told Jacob I sent some more so I could keep up with these guys, but they are really outnumbering me here....


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

owaindav said:


> That would be sweet if they'll sell them.
> 
> BTW, pm me who's next on the list for next week. I'm rarin' to go!


Look at the last list I sent three weeks worth Sunday!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Got the cutters Dave will have half sent to you.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rockin Rally!! Nicely done brothers...the generosity during this particular rally has been nothing short of amazing!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Well&#8230;you know what we all say - nothings better than seeing that flat rate come in the mail! 
Looks like the donation retaliation bombs are inbound SO DUCK!!!











TOP RATE SMOKES from our beloved shuckins YEAAAAA!

Including the coveted Puff.com Troop Stogie shuckins Tubo Bomb!!!










Anyone ever wonder why shuckins refers to himself as "Old Man" - I know why the puff guys do - The Old Man Song (troop related)

Thanks Ron - you made my day - and about 6 evenings too!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Dave 2
> I just emailed and asked if we could get 600 at that price. I'll LYK ASAP
> 
> Dave :usa:


Hi Everyone done deal we are both covered on cutters I got each of us 300 logo cutters from our biggest Retail Donor.

They also donated four boxes of cigars I will post pictures when they get here and we are working on other stuff for down the road.
*
Dianna is the Marketing Director at New Global Marketing, Inc.

She will be working with us down the road ***************.com has always been out largest Donor for the Troops ever since I have been involved and please everyone welcome Dianna to Puff and Thank Her for their Generous donation and those to come in the future..They sold us the cutters at below their cost as well!

Thanks Dianna from ***************.com :usa:

Dave :usa:

They also offer a special deal for all Military personal ordering from APO's where they include I think three free cigars with each order.
 *


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

WTG Dave...awesome score on the cutters and additional cigar brother!!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Right on. I've never ordered from them before but in reading this I will move some of my purchasing over to them for sure.

:thumb:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Right on. I've never ordered from them before but in reading this I will move some of my purchasing over to them for sure.
> 
> :thumb:


I order from them all the time, they ship faster then newegg.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Nicely done Dave and a big thanks to Dianna. I use *************** as they have lots of inventory and lots of stuff I like!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Here are the boxes they donated, we have a long relationship with them go look in the Charitable and troops sections and see the title a Shout out to ***************.com and see what they donated before 

1 Kensington Connecticut Reserve Robolo - by Alec Bradley - 4 1/2 x 60
- Box of 20 $74.95
Subtotal:$74.95

1 Bella Torres Nicaraguan Selection Cuban Box Press Toro - 6 x 50 - Box
of 20 $59.95
Subtotal:$59.95

1 Prodigy Robolo - by Rocky Patel - 4 1/2 x 60 - Box of 20
$94.95
Subtotal:$94.95

:usa: :usa: :usa: :usa: :usa: :usa:

1 Alec Bradley Star Insignia Robusto - 5 1/4 x 52 - Box of 20
$119.95
Subtotal:$119.95


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

AWESOME!!



smelvis said:


> Here are the boxes they donated, we have a long relationship with them go look in the Charitable and troops sections and see the title a Shout out to ***************.com and see what they donated before
> 
> 1 Kensington Connecticut Reserve Robolo - by Alec Bradley - 4 1/2 x 60
> - Box of 20 $74.95
> ...


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

owaindav said:


> Ejgarnut sends 2 boxes today. I counted 232 sticks for the troops and 2 little special smokes for me! If my count is off, let me know bro! And thanks!


Yall can count it as 150 since that was my guess how many was in it. However i do have requests...

5 entries for myself (for my nephew)

5 entries to go to Mike aka The Weatherman because of this... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...t-puff-troop-rally-2011-a-12.html#post3373179

and the rest I would like to divide up between our botl troops that have returned home. this one i really have no idea how to implement, so i am open to suggestions...

thanks guys!

let the good stuff continue!!
.
.
.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

*As of tonight, we have passed the 1500 cigar mark... WTG Guys...*

Donations to Dave 1 (smelvis)
Cigars = 390
Cigar Items = 9
Goodies = 210
Cash = $130.00

Donations to Dave 2 (owaindav)
Cigars = 1177
Cigar Items = 5
Goodies = 28
Cash = $190.00

Total Received Donations (as of this posting)
Cigars = *1567*
Cigar Items = *14*
Goodies = *238*
Cash = *$320.00*

Total Raffle Entries Handed out: 208


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Craig, I'm not going to post exactly how many so far but I recieved 3 of 4 boxes from an individual today. As soon as the other box gets here I'll announce the total and the individual. But I've got to tell you, I just sat there stunned. Seriously, stunned. I had to buy more coolers.

I'm so friggin' excited about this I'm about to bust! I really hope the other box gets here tomorrow!

Oh, and you know who you are, so can you pm me so I know your user name? I have your name and addy but I don't know who you are on Puff.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

owaindav said:


> Craig, I'm not going to post exactly how many so far but I recieved 3 of 4 boxes from an individual today. As soon as the other box gets here I'll announce the total and the individual. But I've got to tell you, I just sat there stunned. Seriously, stunned. I had to buy more coolers.
> 
> I'm so friggin' excited about this I'm about to bust! I really hope the other box gets here tomorrow!


That's great news can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> *As of tonight, we have passed the 1500 cigar mark... WTG Guys...*
> 
> Donations to Dave 1 (smelvis)
> Cigars = 390
> ...


1,500+ cigars is astounding! Great job Puffers!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I should have a small package going out tomorrow (couldn't find a box tonight to fit it in??)


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi my Friends I just saw Craig's new totals wow we are almost half there it would be great to surpass that.

Dave 2 now has enough extra cigars to be even with me so now is the time to start evening that out and ship some to Jacob. it would be nice if you guy's as you watch the totals to keep Dave 2 at around 600/700 more than me and even on the rest of that stuff.

Great Job everyone way to go PUFF :bowdown:

Thanks

Dave



smelvis said:


> Now you can see what I mean by we can now start shipping even again. we both still need lighters and matches. These we can simply never have enough of!
> 
> Lighters.. http://www.dealextreme.com/p/compact...t-lighter-4179
> 
> ...


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

So do I need to find more prizes?


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> I am scared....thats why I just ordered 25 mor sticks to drop ship to Jacob...shipping info to come...:biggrin1::usa:


USPS Tracking Number: 9102901002263006624948


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> So do I need to find more prizes?


Hey Charlie
No just lots and lots of cigar donations, pallets full of anything Fuente :new_all_coholic::new_all_coholic:

Thanks my Friend!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

DC 0310 3490 0001 8665 2493 coming to Dave (Smelvis) through Jacob, so Jacob, be on the lookout .... (maybe this and the lighters will get there at the same time)


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I should have a small package going out tomorrow (couldn't find a box tonight to fit it in??)


Well Shawn...tiny packages require tiny boxes (but you probably already knew that)...otherwise it would be like throwing a hotdog down a hallway!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Here's a teaser - only part of the package:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Ian's got me hooked up with 100 water pillows! Thanks much Brain!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

And Keith (blackandgold508 ) hooked the troops up with some more great smokes! Thanks bro!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, the 4th box didn't come in today for some reason. So, we'll wait another day to show the carnage. Sorry, we can thank snail mail!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Zk donations are rolling in like crazy, and I have to admit, its pretty freakin impressive guys!!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

sweater88 said:


> Zk donations are rolling in like crazy, and I have to admit, its pretty freakin impressive guys!!!!


Oh Boy Howdy :cheer2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Just a reminder a photo or screen print is good enough for Craig to add you if you order lighters from China. Links below. I once waited months for them but as I said they are a big expense if we have to buy them.

Thanks and Great Job Puffers!!! :cheer2:

Hi my Friends I just saw Craig's new totals wow we are almost half there it would be great to surpass that.

Dave 2 now has enough extra cigars to be even with me or surpass me so now is the time to start evening that out and ship some to Jacob. it would be nice if you guy's as you watch the totals to keep Dave 2 at around 600/700 more than me and even on the rest of that stuff.

Great Job everyone way to go PUFF

Thanks

Dave * :cheer2:

Quote:
Originally Posted by smelvis View Post
Now you can see what I mean by we can now start shipping even again. we both still need lighters and matches. These we can simply never have enough of!

Lighters.. http://www.dealextreme.com/p/compact...t-lighter-4179

And Dave 2 needs a lot of humi packs but I have plenty for now.

WaterPillows Humidifier 12 Pk WaterPillows Humidifier 12 Pk

We both should also add Zip Lock freezer bags both gallon and quart to our Amazon wish lists.

And though we both have quite a bit of cash left over from before it is always needed because we can use it for shipping and anything else we run out of between Rally's.

So Great rally people! WTG :cheer2:


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome job to the contributors and most especially to the organizers of this project! great job for a great cause everyone.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome ! Glad they made it. Gonna try for another package before this over ! Thank you everyone involved !!!!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Small package heading out today 9405 5036 9930 0230 0219 35
Hope to be able to ship a little more before the end.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Just placed an order for 32 of these to ship to Dave2


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Dave do they need to be freezer bags? I have something in mind...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

titlowda said:


> Dave do they need to be freezer bags? I have something in mind...


It's best they have to hold up to conditions over there, the ones with the sliding zipper are best. whatcha thinking bro?

I just bought a bunch at cotsco because I ran out and needed them but Amazon has decent prices on the larger boxes.


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Im shipping out 114 gallon and 162 quart freezer Ziplocs by tomorrow.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok, got a package from Andrew (szyzk) (I think there might be a couple more Zs there but I'm not sure! LOL) 25 sticks and 50 boxes of matches! Thanks bro!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Now, I got the final package from the 4 parter. These come from Peter. Still don't know if he has a user name. He did give me an email address so I'll email. My total count on the 4 boxes is 590 cigars. What's even more interesting is that probably 40-50% of these appear to be from 08 or 09 and some are sealed boxes! Thanks so much Peter!


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

WOW amazing peter, way to support the troops


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

owaindav said:


> Ok, got a package from Andrew (szyzk) (I think there might be a couple more Zs there but I'm not sure! LOL) 25 sticks and 50 boxes of matches! Thanks bro!


The matches are compliments of Nice Ash Cigars and the cigars are from Craig (wyldnyght)!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

owaindav said:


> Now, I got the final package from the 4 parter. These come from Peter. Still don't know if he has a user name. He did give me an email address so I'll email. My total count on the 4 boxes is 590 cigars. What's even more interesting is that probably 40-50% of these appear to be from 08 or 09 and some are sealed boxes! Thanks so much Peter!


HOLY CRAP!!!

We gots to find out who this maniac is...


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

In for 6!....:mrgreen:

0311 0240 0001 4745 3553


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow! That wasn't ZK's Pete, was it????



FWTX said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!
> 
> We gots to find out who this maniac is...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Damn Dave that a load of cigars, Jacobs staring to worry about someone snuck out and locked his mailbox it's pretty dry our way guy's.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Peter, that's one heck of a hit! Very nicely done!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thought you guy's might like to see what happens to your donations.

Thom said I could share this with ya all.

Thanks Thom hope to smoke with you someday bro!


Hey Dave and Dave,

Hope things are going well. I see that you have a whole team of guys busy
as heck helping with the Troop Rally and that's awesome. 

We have had a long deployment and although it wasn't terribly busy or
dangerous, when Soldiers have too much spare time bad things usually
develop. Me getting into cigars and pulling some of the guys with me has
really helped build some strong bonds. We are already a very close, tight
knit community, but sharing a cigar with friends in a relaxed atmosphere
helps tear down some of the formality of the rank structure and allows the
guys to speak a little more freely about issues they have. 

We have greatly enjoyed the cigars, treats, magazines, thoughts, and prayers
that everybody has been so generous to donate. We are on the home stretch
here in Iraq and will probably only be able to accept 1 more package before
we start breaking down our humidors and mailing what is left of our stock
home. I get told "Thank You" all the time and stuff like " If it wasn't for
you guys being over there, I wouldn't be able to enjoy my cigars back here."
The truth of the matter is that we are all on the same team. We all value
our freedom and we all like a good cigar. I am just one of the lucky
Soldiers that has been fortunate enough to be remembered by the great folks
here. 

The next couple of months will be hard on us as we start packing up to go
home. There is still great uncertainty on when we will actually go home and
that just compounds issues with the homefront. I would love to tell my wife
and daughter when I will be home, but the fact of the matter is, we simply
do not know. Worse is that once we do know, we cannot tell them. She is
lucky to have a great support system back at home through the other spouses
in our EOD community. I am dually lucky that my Brothers of the Leaf will
do nearly as much to support me as my Brothers in Arms.


On behalf of my guys and myself, Thank You. 


SFC Thomas Hennig
774 EOD Operations
COB Adder, USD-S


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Love these...



smelvis said:


> Thought you guy's might like to see what happens to your donations.
> 
> Thom said I could share this with ya all.
> 
> ...


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

dayum. 

I thought about offering another bomb for 500, but then thought no one was going to send it. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

*As of tonight, we have passed the 2000 cigar mark... WTG Guys...*

Donations to Dave 1 (smelvis)
Cigars = 390
Cigar Items = 39
Goodies = 210
Cash = $130.00

Donations to Dave 2 (owaindav)
Cigars = 1808
Cigar Items = 137
Goodies = 28
Cash = $190.00

Total Received Donations (as of this posting)
Cigars = *2198*
Cigar Items = *176*
Goodies = *238*
Cash = *$320.00*

Total Raffle Entries Handed out: 248

*OK Guys, we need to start getting stuff to Jacob for Dave (Smelvis)*


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Thanks Craig
I think we went a little overboard and forgot to say when. We need to be even except the cigars Dave 2 should have about 600/700 more at the end. That was the starting goal. so can we switch gears and start shipping to Jacob for me! Please! Thanks guy's what a great Rally Guy's and Gals.

Love you Guy's!

Dave

Jacob Royer
410 N. 3rd St.
Montesano, WA
98563
*


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

smelvis said:


> *Thanks Craig
> I think we went a little overboard and forgot to say when. We need to be even except the cigars Dave 2 should have about 600/700 more at the end. That was the starting goal. so can we switch gears and start shipping to Jacob for me! Please! Thanks guy's what a great Rally Guy's and Gals.
> 
> Love you Guy's!
> ...


I think we were doing good, until Peters 500+ drop in on Dave LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> I think we were doing good, until Peters 500+ drop in on Dave LOL


If we were to just hit our original goal and not go over all the rest of the cigars should be shipped to Jacob, I tried to slow it down but didn't start soon enough LOL What a great Rally though the giving is wonderful kinda Puff Like 

Of course we do have some hidden prizes if we go over very far we may very well release some pretty cool stuff :mischief: :tape:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bump


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok folks. So far, this has been and incredible Rally. I've got more tobacco in my house then I ever thought I would! I really appreciate it!

We've been able to push over ther 2000 mark! I feel like we're going to push over 4000 as well! With that said, I've gotten 1800 of what we've recieved from you amazing folks! I think we need to send to Smelvis for a while. If he doesn't get any sticks, he's gonna make me do all the work! LOL

Seriously, your generosity towards the troops is stunning. Now lets see if we can fill Dave's troop coolers!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Not to worry... I'm working a graveyard shift this week which means I'll be up and at it when most of the auctions close up! I'll be hunting for some deals! 

But you say, "ShortFuse, you're a Soldier why are you going to donate?" Heres the truth folks, Dave and Dave do an amazingly great job keeping a ton of great servicemembers stocked up and sane. In just shipping to me, the cigars/humidors/treats/magazines have reached the hands of about 50-75 other servicemembers and civilians deployed supporting Operation New Dawn. Long after I'm back home there will still be men and women stationed all over the globe and Dave and Dave will keep sending them cigars. This is just another way for me to help out my friends...whether I've met them or not.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey there folks! Sorry I've not been around much. It's been kind of a busy week and, well, I've not had much to post. I had one poor concerned soul PM me earlier this day wondering if I'd got his package. I did, but it was the only package I received all week so I was holding off posting it up until I had another donation or two to throw up there with it. lol. So, Rackir, my apologies if I caused any concern in not posting up your donation right away, and thank you for your support of the troops and taking time to double check with me. I really do appreciate it. The last thing I want is to not give someone credit when it is due.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

There was also one errant package sent to Smelvis, from grumpy1328, and it looks fantastic. Thanks man!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

I know it's already been mentioned a couple times in the thread, but having another place where it's said certainly can't do any harm. Now that Dave2 is all caught up, and then some, it would be fantastic if y'all could start sending your donations my way. Give me some work to do. Now that the wetter weather is rolling in here I've got nothing to do, but start sitting around the house after work and getting fat and lazy.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

owaindav said:


> Now, I got the final package from the 4 parter. These come from Peter. Still don't know if he has a user name. He did give me an email address so I'll email. My total count on the 4 boxes is 590 cigars. What's even more interesting is that probably 40-50% of these appear to be from 08 or 09 and some are sealed boxes! Thanks so much Peter!


that is free king awesome!

WTG Peter! :usa2:


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll bump the thread!

Jacob - I do weekly shipping from CBID so you will get drop shipped this weeks order. Once I get the "_FINAL_" depth of the order I will PM it over to you so you know what to expect!

Cmon guys! If you watched football today and smoked a cigar... send one to Jacob!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I will bomb the person who sends the most to Jacob and he has them in hand by the 4th. It will be a smelvis bomb use your imagination. :biggrin1:


Thanks guy's lets get back to our regular Puff friendly stuff and leave the last few day's behind us as the Troops are innocent. 

I am as usual impressed with the way you all have stood up from the smallest to the massive hit Dave got with over 500 cigars you guy's are the best and I Love each and everyone of you. :grouphug: :first: Also as far as cigars go all should be sent to Jacob until we even things out a little. 

Thank You Puff!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Looks like the 20 lighters I purchased have just shipped, headed to owaindav.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Great incentive to send out some smokes Dave...WTG!!!

Now, who's going to jump on this??? I am about tapped out...



smelvis said:


> I will bomb the person who sends the most to Jacob and he has them in hand by the 4th. It will be a smelvis bomb use your imagination. :biggrin1:
> 
> Thanks guy's lets get back to our regular Puff friendly stuff and leave the last few day's behind us as the Troops are innocent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well my lighters have finally left china (at least I think they have) 20+ days after placing the order and my cigar + package is scheduled for a 9/29??? delivery date - so apparently everything is on a "slow boat from china" and via "Pony Express" from the good old USPS!! :shock:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Anybody thats been paying attention knows I don't need to buy any smokes for myself right now because of the generosity of others, so in honor of that I will be the pebble in the middle of the snowball that will be rolling into Jacob's house!.....

50 more headed your way Jacob via dropship from BCP
As usual, I will be PMing you about this:mischief:

*full disclosure* I have not tried these (oba oba) but they are made by perdomo and some guys around here have saying really good things.

*Order #:*606855...shipping info to come


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Well my lighters have finally left china (at least I think they have) 20+ days after placing the order and my cigar + package is scheduled for a 9/29??? delivery date - so apparently everything is on a "slow boat from china" and via "Pony Express" from the good old USPS!! :shock:


Cool Shawn make sure to send whoever you sent to a copy of the order to get your entries I know personally they take some time and we Trust ya to Bro.
Thanks man and same goes for anyone ordering the lighters from China just send a screenshot copy of the order and you will get the entries right away. nice to get your entry numbers mixed up helps your odds I think LOL

Joe you to man Thank you both are monsters as well as others gonna be hard to pick MVP's this Rally I think we will need to pick several for this one.

Have a good week everyone.

Dave


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Cool Shawn make sure to send whoever you sent to a copy of the order to get your entries I know personally they take some time and we Trust ya to Bro.
> Thanks man and same goes for anyone ordering the lighters from China just send a screenshot copy of the order and you will get the entries right away. nice to get your entry numbers mixed up helps your odds I think LOL
> 
> Joe you to man Thank you both are monsters as well as others gonna be hard to pick MVP's this Rally I think we will need to pick several for this one.
> ...


You guys running this Rally are the MVPs bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

the_brain said:


> Looks like the 20 lighters I purchased have just shipped, headed to owaindav.


Hi Ian
Just send Dave 2 a copy of the order to get the entries started as I know the lighters take a long slow boat LOL

Thanks man!!

Dave


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

sweater88 said:


> You guys running this Rally are the MVPs bro


Truth.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Truth.


Double truth!

Hats off to all you guys!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

sweater88 said:


> You guys running this Rally are the MVPs bro


Naw but Thanks though! even so we can't give bombs to ourselves. It's customary since we started to pick one or two sometimes more people who just really made a difference. many times it's just being a cheerleader and has nothing to do with donations just excitement that gets us all excited. :boxing:

Now who's :gossip: it gonna be :tape: I won't know :behindsofa: till we are done ray:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Posted for Dave...

*THIS IS A VIDEO CLICK ON IT TO SEE IT*

http://s615.photobucket.com/albums/tt233/WyldKnyght2002/Smelvis/?action=view&current=MOV046831.mp4


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Craig
Very cool,


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

forget the prizes, thats what its all about guys....thanks for posting that Craig


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Box on it's way to Jacob today. All cigars. I'll get around to an amazon wish list order one of these days, honest.

9101 9690 1038 3280 3227 88


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> Anybody thats been paying attention knows I don't need to buy any smokes for myself right now because of the generosity of others, so in honor of that I will be the pebble in the middle of the snowball that will be rolling into Jacob's house!.....
> 
> 50 more headed your way Jacob via dropship from BCP
> As usual, I will be PMing you about this:mischief:
> ...


ups 1Z53E4E40367368164....


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Got this in today. Says it's been in transit for about a week! Thanks so much Bob (arsmokey)! 61 sticks!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WTG Bob very nice brother!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Got a couple of donations that just came in. First off, 10 lighters from Michael B. Mike, would you please PM me when you have the opportunity so that I can get your username here on Puff. Thank you very much for the donation!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

I also got a money order from Bob (68-Lotus) for $130. That's a solid 6 entries there. Thanks a ton!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

9405 5036 9930 0232 8429 96
9405 5036 9930 0232 8430 09
9405 5036 9930 0232 8430 16
9405 5036 9930 0232 8430 23


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

shuckins said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0232 8429 96
> 9405 5036 9930 0232 8430 09
> 9405 5036 9930 0232 8430 16
> 9405 5036 9930 0232 8430 23


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


>


Well said - or pictured...!! :bowdown: :target:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

why is everyone so afraid of Ron...he is a nice man with a bad rap because of his creatures.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> why is everyone so afraid of Ron...


Because we have all seen this.

shuckins stash


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> why is everyone so afraid of Ron...he is a nice man with a bad rap because of his creatures.


Not afraid of him - in awe = yes, but fear = no. How can you be afraid of one of nicest people on the planet....??

And HEY - how bout reading your PM's!!!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


>


Thats awesome! Get some Ron!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Those troop support bombs Ron is sending out hit HARD too....


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Jacob - Package going out to you tomorrow.

9405 5036 9930 0234 0507 95


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Got these today Dave. Thanks for ordering! This pic is just one of 3 boxes. Hooked up on cutters for a while now!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Also got these in today from David (n3uke is the user name I believe. can't find the paper that was in the box with them sorry.) 45 sticks! Thanks David!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

owaindav said:


> Got these today Dave. Thanks for ordering! This pic is just one of 3 boxes. Hooked up on cutters for a while now!


Cool Bro
Glad they came through so soon mine should be right behind. Will they work okay and you got 300 right?

Thanks Dianna!! From ***************.com


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Whats the deadline for this thing again?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Scott the 7th but it doesn't look like we will hit our goal so probably mid Oct or later bro. We need to hit out goal so we can get our Men and Women a Cigar smoke filled Christmas


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Scott the 7th but it doesn't look like we will hit our goal so probably mid Oct or later bro. We need to hit out goal so we can get our Men and Women a Cigar smoke filled Christmas


Good. I'll have 35 or so sticks going out in today's mail. Sorry so late in the game, but this work thing is interfering with the rest of my life. lol.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Scott the 7th but it doesn't look like we will hit our goal so probably mid Oct or later bro. We need to hit out goal so we can get our Men and Women a Cigar smoke filled Christmas


C'mon guys and gals...

Let's prove Dave wrong here and hit the mark before the deadline....

As they say "HOORAH" :target:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

9405 5036 9930 0234 1464 43
9405 5036 9930 0234 1464 50


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

shuckins said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0234 1464 43
> 9405 5036 9930 0234 1464 50


There he goes again...blowing stuff up for the sake of blowing stuff up.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

shuckins said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0234 1464 43
> 9405 5036 9930 0234 1464 50


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm still shakin it off from when he hit me last week

shuckins is too cool for school


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

FWTX said:


> I'm still shakin it off from when he hit me last week
> 
> shuckins is too cool for school


+1 Your not the only one. Ron and Zilla ain't dummies. After smacking me so hard I had to even things up a bit and put in a second donation. Not only that but I have talked to a few other non-Puffers and so far have got one of them to agree to make a donation. I pm'd Smelvis and he said this is cool. For people that don't like tobacco but love our troops ask them to do the Amazon thing. That is what I am doing.

BTW Ron, I pull that Hoyo out ever couple of days just to smell it. I never knew a cigar could smell so good without even lighting it up. Thank you again brother. You are awesome!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Got another donation in today folks. Gasdocok hit us with a big 60 cigar donation. Thanks a ton, brother! It feels good to pop a big box of cigars in the freezer again and the note made my day.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*
I got three hundred cutters below cost and so did Dave plus ***************.com donated four nice boxes of cigars. we will decide where they go later but probably to the troops. so Craig I would keep track of them but not add them in in case we go over our goal and need more prizes otherwise you can add them to Jacob and My's total.

Thanks Dianna from ***************.com

Dave
*


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

I still plan on donating and am glad to see that the deadline will be extended slightly! What little money I do have is getting me to and from work until I get paid... It should only take one day for my package to get to Jacob once it's out though!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:usa2: :bump: :usa2:


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

sdlaird said:


> Good. I'll have 35 or so sticks going out in today's mail. Sorry so late in the game, but this work thing is interfering with the rest of my life. lol.


Ok, OK.... So it's going out in TODAY's mail. Sending to Jacob.

9405 5036 9930 0236 3571 68

Hope the troops enjoy!!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Got a bunch of donations in today! It's super exciting to see all of this stuff coming in and the coolers filling up. Thank you, all of you, for your donations for our men and women overseas.

First up, Oldmso54 dropped a huge donation on us today. Got 30 lighters, 45 freezer bags, and 100 great looking cigars! Thanks a ton, Shawn!










We have a blossoming pyromaniac/carnivore on our hands here lol. The only thing to distract him from his snack of ham was something that involved fire.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Scott and Shawn
Appreciate it Bros!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Got a whole ton of freezer bags from RGRAPHICS! Thanks, Joe. I was in need of these and the smaller ones are great for fitting cigars in nice and snug.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

And got another 30 cigars in from Sweater88! This man is on fire! Thank you so much, brother! He has donated these entries as well, but I've got to dash out the door. I'll update with who the entries are going to later.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Having computer issues tonight and I think imageshack is having problems too. But I've got 3 to post. Have to give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

As of tonight,

Donations to Dave 1 (smelvis)
Cigars = 494
Cigar Items = 49
Goodies = 210
Cash = $260.00

Donations to Dave 2 (owaindav)
Cigars = 1914
Cigar Items = 157
Goodies = 28
Cash = $190.00

Total Received Donations (as of this posting)
Cigars = *2408*
Cigar Items = *206*
Goodies = *238*
Cash = *$450.00*

Total Raffle Entries Handed out: 296

Keep up the great work guys, let's finish with a BIG BANG :target:


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

What's our target number for cigars?

Great job everyone!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

gasdocok said:


> What's our target number for cigars?
> 
> Great job everyone!


4000

Dave 2 with about 700 more than me. I should have said that towards the end as it may have backfired.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Damn Shawn, nice hit bro. that's one massive donation. Good job!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

If we can have people post DCs that equate to 1,000 cigars between now and 11:59 PM EST Sunday. I'll get five more boxes donated as prizes.

You needed motivation?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

thegoldenmackid said:


> If we can have people post DCs that equate to 1,000 cigars between now and 11:59 PM EST Sunday. I'll get five more boxes donated as prizes.
> 
> You needed motivation?


Charlie you are awesome!!!!! :rockon:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey guys. Just got word today that a 24 year old soldier from here in Plymouth, MA was killed in Afghanistan this week. I did not know the young hero, but when i saw it on facebook it made me think of this thread, and how amazing the work of all the guys running this rally are doing, and how special all these cigars are for the troops, because of all you amazing people donating !!!!! RIP Steven Gutowski !!!!!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

115 cigars and a couple of Herf-a-dors to Jacob.
UPS Tracking #: 1ZEW96780301616064


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Shawn and Joe - outstanding
RG for Joe
Shawn - wouldn't let me hit you cause of excessive ass-kissing I guess, but that is one hell of a donation - NOTABLE QUALITY :first:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

FWTX said:


> Shawn - wouldn't let me hit you cause of excessive ass-kissing I guess, but that is one hell of a donation - NOTABLE QUALITY :first:


I got him for ya!:bump:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> 115 cigars and a couple of Herf-a-dors to Jacob.
> UPS Tracking #: 1ZEW96780301616064


and some for you too Thom :usa:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok, got pics back up and running. So let's post some! First up from Brian G. (don't know your user name and I need you to pm me) Brian sends 70 sticks! Thanks Bro!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Next from Dale (I think the user name is foe?). Anyway, we get 26 from Dale! Thanks much bud!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Next up from Matt Z. (no user name again. Let us know what it is!) we get 178 sticks from Matt. Thanks!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

And from Ken E. (can you let me know your user name too?) Ken sends 55 sticks! Thanks much!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

And finaly we get the lighters from John (JohnPaul). 40 of them! Thanks for the lighters!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow guy's WTG Looks like Dave 2 will be doing a lot more mailing than me this coming months and Christmas. Great donations.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Wow guy's WTG Looks like Dave 2 will be doing a lot more mailing than me this coming months and Christmas. Great donations.


 Yeah, seriously, let's start sending to Smelvis/Jacob. Before long I'll be out of room in the coolers! I'm hoping everyone has and these are just stragglers.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

*UNOFFICIAL TOTAL*

SMELVIS needs a lot more stock guys... OwainDav has lots now.

Donations to Dave 1 (smelvis)
Cigars = 494
Cigar Items = 49
Goodies = 210
Cash = $260.00

Donations to Dave 2 (owaindav)
Cigars = 2243
Cigar Items = 197
Goodies = 28
Cash = $190.00

Total Received Donations (as of this posting)
Cigars = *2737*
Cigar Items = *206*
Goodies = *286*
Cash = *$450.00*


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

owaindav said:


> And finaly we get the lighters from John (JohnPaul). 40 of them! Thanks for the lighters!


Those are not mine. I ordered 32 and they are still on the slow boat. Someone needs to let Dave2 know who should get credit.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Johnpaul said:


> Those are not mine. I ordered 32 and they are still on the slow boat. Someone needs to let Dave2 know who should get credit.


That is one hell of a slow boat too - I ordered mine 9/6 & they got to Jacob on 9/29!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Johnpaul said:


> Those are not mine. I ordered 32 and they are still on the slow boat. Someone needs to let Dave2 know who should get credit.


 Thanks for clearing that up JohnPaul. Now who was it that sent me 40? Please let us know!


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

On the way to owaindav:
03103200000013048122
03103200000013048115


edit: Damn, didn't see that smelvis is running low. I'll hit him next round.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> *UNOFFICIAL TOTAL*
> 
> SMELVIS needs a lot more stock guys... OwainDav has lots now.
> 
> ...


 :usa: :usa: :usa: :usa:
:dunno: Bump definitely starting to feel like the Stepchild here. :dunno:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Dave (Smelvis) - I'll crank out another cigar package to you next week - heading out of town in about 10 min but I'll put something together when I get back.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

owaindav said:


> Next from Dale (I think the user name is foe?). Anyway, we get 26 from Dale! Thanks much bud!


Twitter name = foe.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

smelvis said:


> :usa: :usa: :usa: :usa:
> :dunno: Bump definitely starting to feel like the Stepchild here. :dunno:


Hhhhh.. but you did seem to get a good number of snacks and goodies :biggrin1:

I got a package that will be sent out on mon or tue to you.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

smelvis said:


> :usa: :usa: :usa: :usa:
> :dunno: Bump definitely starting to feel like the Stepchild here. :dunno:


Yeah but look at Cinderella she was the step child and she ended up with the Prince.... :biggrin1:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> Yeah but look at Cinderella she was the step child and she ended up with the Prince.... :biggrin1:


Yeah, Dave, look on the bright side, you'll find your prince soon!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I think I'll just shut up now you guy's are getting weird again LOL


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

*Update to my earlier post...*

If we get 1,000 cigars sent to smelvis by Sunday, I'll get five boxes as prizes for those who partook in the little weekend challenge. (I have no clue what the boxes are going to be, but I'll find five...)

You must post your *DC* *AND* the *amount of cigars* you are sending.

*ALL CIGARS MUST GO TO SMELVIS.*

Address:
Jacob Royer
410 N. 3rd St.
Montesano, WA
98563

The following two users are grandfathered into the raffle. Hinson, how many cigars?
ShortFuse - 1ZEW96780301616064 - 115
Hinson - 03103200000013048122 | 03103200000013048115

_In order for the five prizes, we need 885 by *Sunday 11:59 PM EST*._


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Remember BCP is running FREE SHIPPING on top of their already good deals!!!

Lets help them help us out!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Just ordered 50 cigars from BCP, shipped directly to Smelvis. Order #609002


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ShortFuse said:


> Remember BCP is running FREE SHIPPING on top of their already good deals!!!
> 
> Lets help them help us out!


Wait... free shipping?! How'd I miss that?


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Just ordered 50 cigars from BCP, shipped directly to Smelvis.


ShortFuse - 1ZEW96780301616064 - 115
Hinson - 03103200000013048122 | 03103200000013048115
Aninjaforallseasons - 50

*835 left*


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

order number ---609010 ***************. 50 oba oba maduro toro shipping to jacob.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

kapathy said:


> order number ---609010 ***************. 50 oba oba maduro toro shipping to jacob.


ShortFuse - 1ZEW96780301616064 - 115
Hinson - 03103200000013048122 | 03103200000013048115
Aninjaforallseasons - 50
kapathy - 50

785 left


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

thegoldenmackid said:


> *Update to my earlier post...*
> 
> If we get 1,000 cigars sent to smelvis by Sunday, I'll get five boxes as prizes for those who partook in the little weekend challenge. (I have no clue what the boxes are going to be, but I'll find five...)
> 
> ...


Honestly I didn't count them, just started filling bags. I'd say 50-75 maybe.

edit: Wait, mine went to Alabama Dave.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Wait... free shipping?! How'd I miss that?


the free shipping won't get there by sunday...I ordered 50 from there shipped to Jacob earlier this wekk but they're not getting there until october 3 I think, maybe the 4th can't remember, the dc is burried in this thread somewhere lol


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

no love for post #533?


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

much love for post 533...... i think you sent a little of everything


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> no love for post #533?


Yours is unconditional Shawn you been helping so much Thanks brother, Love ya Man!! :usa:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> no love for post #533?


I know Shawn, I put up DC for some more going to /jacob earlier this week but I think we were too early to get them counted for the challenge....which is fine with me cuz i would like to see Dave 1 get loaded up on top of whats already been posted....get em in to jacob boys!!!!!Smelvis Dave need cigars and we all know he would be there for us so lets SLAM HIM GOOD!!!!:usa:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> no love for post #533?


i got yer luv,and it fits in a box!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> *Update to my earlier post...*
> 
> If we get 1,000 cigars sent to smelvis by Sunday, I'll get five boxes as prizes for those who partook in the little weekend challenge. (I have no clue what the boxes are going to be, but I'll find five...)
> 
> ...


Thanks Charlie :usa:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

shuckins said:


> i got yer luv,and it fits in a box!!


lmao....now you've gone and done it Shawn......Shuckins is a man of few words, and his few words are always direct and entertaining:biggrin1:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> *Update to my earlier post...*
> 
> If we get 1,000 cigars sent to smelvis by Sunday, I'll get five boxes as prizes for those who partook in the little weekend challenge. (I have no clue what the boxes are going to be, but I'll find five...)
> 
> ...


:usa:
 I hope everyone knows what Charlie is offering the five boxes are like a mini auction going only to those that raise 1000 or more cigars sent to Jacob for me by his date set above. Guy's Charlie knows everyone you never know what kind of boxes he may come up with. Thanks Charlie Love ya Bro! :usa:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ya know - that "...no love.." comes from a golfing buddy who everytme he hits a decent shot says that but if anyone else hits a long drive or sticks one by the pin = nothin

I'll be putting another package together soon !!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ok next 5 people to donate 40 cigars will get a ticket from me, it aint much of a prize but you never know that extra entry could win you a big prize. Lets get 
Dave to his goal!!!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

oh snap! Hey Kevin...anything that helps Dave reach his goal is a worthwhile offering!!!!! you da man:first:


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Got a great two part donation yesterday for a total of 105 cigars!

70 great cigars from Max Gas:










And another 35 cigars from fivespdcat!










Thank you so much, brothers! These are some great looking smokes :usa::usa:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

COYOTE JLR said:


> Got a great two part donation yesterday for a total of 105 cigars!
> 
> 70 great cigars from Max Gas:
> 
> ...


Glad they made it!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Hinson said:


> Honestly I didn't count them, just started filling bags. I'd say 50-75 maybe.
> 
> edit: Wait, mine went to Alabama Dave.


ShortFuse - 1ZEW96780301616064 - 115
Hinson - 03103200000013048122 | 03103200000013048115 - 50
Aninjaforallseasons - 50
kapathy - 50

735 left.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Finally got the paycheck with my overtime on it, just ordered from cbid and should be here next week, then off to the TROOP RALLY!!! Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

shuckins said:


> i got yer luv,and it fits in a box!!


Yikes - my uncle Guido used to say that to some guys but then we never saw them after that?!? :fear:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

*Weekend Update*

*Donations to Dave 1 (smelvis)*
Cigars = 599
Cigar Items = 49
Goodies = 210
Cash = $260.00

*Donations to Dave 2 (owaindav)*
Cigars = 2243
Cigar Items = 247
Goodies = 28
Cash = $190.00

*Total Received Donations (as of this posting)*
Cigars = *2842*
Cigar Items = *296*
Goodies = *238*
Cash = *$450.00*

Total Raffle Entries Handed out: *363*

Keep up the great work guys, let's finish with a BIG BANG :target:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Donations to Dave 2 (owaindav)
Cigars = 2243

Donations to Dave 1 (smelvis)
Cigars = 599

I don't have much else to say do ya think it's a bit uneven guy's! Thanks
*

Quote:
Originally Posted by thegoldenmackid View Post
Update to my earlier post...

If we get 1,000 cigars sent to smelvis by Sunday, I'll get five boxes as prizes for those who partook in the little weekend challenge. (I have no clue what the boxes are going to be, but I'll find five...)

You must post your DC AND the amount of cigars you are sending.

ALL CIGARS MUST GO TO SMELVIS.

Address:
Jacob Royer
410 N. 3rd St.
Montesano, WA
98563

The following two users are grandfathered into the raffle. Hinson, how many cigars?
ShortFuse - 1ZEW96780301616064 - 115
Hinson - 03103200000013048122 | 03103200000013048115

In order for the five prizes, we need 885 by Sunday 11:59 PM EST.

I hope everyone knows what Charlie is offering the five boxes are like a mini auction going only to those that raise 1000 or more cigars sent to Jacob for me by his date set above. Guy's Charlie knows everyone you never know what kind of boxes he may come up with. Thanks Charlie Love ya Bro!


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

Dave(Smelvis),
I have a bunch coming your way as discussed, but I didn't make it to the PO before noon today to send them out.....just letting you know that they will go out first thing Monday morning! :biggrin1:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Ask Charlie he will most likely take your word on it for his contest bro and Thanks!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

angryeaglesfan said:


> Dave(Smelvis),
> I have a bunch coming your way as discussed, but I didn't make it to the PO before noon today to send them out.....just letting you know that they will go out first thing Monday morning! :biggrin1:


ShortFuse - 1ZEW96780301616064 - 115
Hinson - 03103200000013048122 | 03103200000013048115 - 50
Aninjaforallseasons - 50
kapathy - 50
angryeaglesfan - 90

*645 left.*

_Even if we don't hit 1,000, there's at least a box getting raffled off, I'm not sure what it is though. lol._


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

For the Troops = Charlie do what you want with the cigar count but maybe this will help! No credit for me of course.

Bill To:

Visa - ************
Dave Bonnette
po box 3563
Bellevue, WA 98009
United States


Ship To:

Jacob Royer
410 N. 3rd St.
Montesano, WA 98563
United States


Quantity	In stock?	Item	Unit Price	Totals
1

In Stock
Oba Oba Corona Natural - Made by Perdomo - 6 x 44-Multiple Box/Bundle Deal: 50 Cigars	$63.95	
1

In Stock
Casa de Ortez Toro Ecuadorian Cubano - 5 1/2 x 50-Bundle of 20	$32.95	

Shipping Method: UPS Ground

Please note that we are unable to ship to NY addresses at this time.
SubTotal:	
$96.90
Shipping:	
$0.00
Total:	$96.90


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

I sent smelvis a pm but ill post it here for the rest of you guys to see and make the decision.
Would you guys rather me some you some $ or a bunch of cigars? trying to help out the best way possible!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I answered we need cigars sent to Jacob and if he sent money I would buy cigars with it at this point.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

geez guys now Dave's donating cigars, as well as running the damn thing...thats inspiring right? lets get those smokes into Jacob asap:first:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

sweater88 said:


> geez guys now Dave's donating cigars, as well as running the damn thing...thats inspiring right? lets get those smokes into Jacob asap:first:


I always have been but people stopped listening a long time ago when I said it was time to switch to Jacob, I did so several times bros. :dunno:

Everyone has been very generous but for some reason my messages were missed. :dunno:


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Order Number: 609354
Ordered Items:
1 Oba Oba Torpedo Maduro - Made by Perdomo - 5 x 54-Multiple Box/Bundle
Deal: 50 Cigars -
Subtotal:$71.95
===========================================================
Shipping: UPS Ground to Tennessee $0
Sales Tax: $0
Total: $71.95
===========================================================

Shipping Profile:
Jacob Royer
410 N. 3rd St.
Montesano, TN 98563
United States

Part one, havent tried the oba oba but here good things about them.
Just realized that i put the address in and it put TN in as the state.... Thats where i live and it must have been saved and i didnt notice it... Ill put a shipping number in once i get it from them.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks John
Rest assured I am keeping track of everyone now 

*I closed my sampler sale. after we hit our goal I am going to use the same premiums to randomly bomb the sh*t out of the people who are sending to Jacob and helping to get us set right again. Thanks Guy's!* Maybe before we hit out goal we'll see?


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Thanks John
> Rest assured I am keeping track of everyone now
> 
> *I closed my sampler sale. after we hit our goal I am going to use the same premiums to randomly bomb the sh*t out of the people who are sending to Jacob and helping to get us set right again. Thanks Guy's!* Maybe before we hit out goal we'll see?


Ominous.....


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Order confirmation #CI3633341
Order Date	10/1/2011 
Billing Address
JOHN PARK
PO box 366
NEW JOHNSONVILLE, TN 37134

[email protected]
Shipping Address
JACOB ROYER
410 N. 3RD ST.
MONTESANO, WA 98563

Item Number/Description	Qty	Price	Total
C-SHIP
Credit - Shipping Refund
In-Stock	1	$0.00	$0.00
CB-RHA5036-V-2
Maker's Choice Vanilla [2/25]
50 CIGARS
In-Stock	1	$39.95	$39.95
WS-110930-01
Gran Habano Azteca Fuerte Robusto
BDL OF 20 (reg.$140)
In-Stock	1	$34.99	$ 34.99

Order number 2 for another 70 cigars.

Thats a 120 cigars from me, should help you and the troops out a bit. The makers choice arent as well known, but to me they are a great everyday cigar that has a more noob/non normal cigar smoker flavor that i enjoy and id imagine a troop that might not be a big time cigar smoker will enjoy also.

Now no one tell the wife how much $ i spent and everything will be ok hah.

Thanks again everyone thats doing this, i know how much i enjoy a smoke after a bad day i can imagine the troops enjoy one ever more!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks again John
Sure appreciate it guy! I have heard of them but haven't tried them. That's why I bought oba oba decent price but I hear they are pretty good. I am searching now for more deals.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

sdlaird said:


> Ominous.....


hone: Naw bro I think they will like em :biggrin1:


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Im about to order some oba obas for myself, just wondering if i should get 50 or 25... To bad i cant figure out how to get another address on cigarsprint to ship to jacob, id like to send you guys some acids. I know alot of people here dont like acids, but over half the people i know who dont smoke regularly smoke have either heard of acid or tried and liked them.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

apollyon9515 said:


> Im about to order some oba obas for myself, just wondering if i should get 50 or 25... To bad i cant figure out how to get another address on cigarsprint to ship to jacob, id like to send you guys some acids. I know alot of people here dont like acids, but over half the people i know who dont smoke regularly smoke have either heard of acid or tried and liked them.


Troops love flavored cigars and if another address makes a difference you can use mine they will all end up here when were done anyway bro.

Thanks man.

The oba's come highly recommended by Ron and others but for myself I would start with 25


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

apollyon9515 said:


> Thats a 120 cigars from me, should help you and the troops out a bit. *The makers choice arent as well known, but to me they are a great everyday cigar that has a more noob/non normal cigar smoker flavor that i enjoy and id imagine a troop that might not be a big time cigar smoker will enjoy also.*
> 
> Now no one tell the wife how much $ i spent and everything will be ok hah.
> 
> Thanks again everyone thats doing this, i know how much i enjoy a smoke after a bad day i can imagine the troops enjoy one ever more!


You couldn't be more correct... I have bought boxes of Acids for the Air Force guys that we share a building with. We go out and have our cigar and movie night and they felt left out because they didn't have something sweet.

To an extent, it doesn't matter what you send. What you're sending is a handshake or a pat on the back in the form of a cigar. You're telling our men and women in uniform that you support them and think they should enjoy the downtime that they have. Thanks to all that have posted their generous donations from 1 to 100 cigars.


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah i started with flavored cigars and still smoke the makers choices. I was referring to cigarsprint just using 1 address thats connected to the the acct your paying with and the 1 click buying method it has. Guess im just a tightwad and dont want to get free shipping to me and having to reship to you guys, old habits die hard thou i suppose.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Naw I do the same thing that's why my order wasn't all oba's I wanted free shipping mine is under my name feel free to use it and I'll send the pictures to Jacob, if you want that is.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Thanks again John
> Sure appreciate it guy! I have heard of them but haven't tried them. That's why I bought oba oba decent price but I hear they are pretty good. I am searching now for more deals.


BCP ships a free 3 pack to Servicemembers that order from an APO. I've received an Oba Oba with each order. I've tried the natural and maduro wrappers and both are good. They are a Perdomo blend of long fillers. The natural has a a good bit of wood and coffee, whereas the maduro had some good chocolate notes. They are some good cigars! Here is a pic of the natural torpedo I had the other night. Still haven't finished my review but definitely is worth the price IMO.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Thom!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> For the Troops = Charlie do what you want with the cigar count but maybe this will help! No credit for me of course.


Dave, I'm going to do what we normally have done. Nothing counts from those involved for any of the prizes. I promise you, if we don't get 1,000 in the next 22 hours, the one prize that gets sent out is going to count, I've got something in mind.



apollyon9515 said:


> Order confirmation #CI3633341
> Order Date	10/1/2011
> Billing Address
> JOHN PARK
> ...


ShortFuse - 1ZEW96780301616064 - 115
Hinson - 03103200000013048122 | 03103200000013048115 - 50
Aninjaforallseasons - 50
kapathy - 50
angryeaglesfan - 90
apollyon9515 xxx | CI3633341 - 120

*525 left.*

_For those that don't want to search back. 1,000 cigars postmarked (or confirmed) in some manner as being sent to smelvis/Jacob by Sunday October 2 at 11:59 PM EST and I will get five boxes that will be raffled off amongst those that partook in the weekend challenge. If we don't get 1,000; one person is getting something, that's all I shall say on the matter._


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Way cool Charlie, Thanks my Friend.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow. Charlie throws down a challenge, and were already about halfway there!!!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

FYI, these 40 are coming to Jacob. Ordered this morning, but will not ship until later on this week:

Congratulations!
This is an automated email from CigarBid.com to notify you that bidding on the following lot has ended and you have a winning bid. Your order will be submitted in correspondence to your account shipping preference.

Lot #: 1133510 
Lot Title: Cuba Libre One 'The Brute' - 20 Cigars 
Your Winning Quantity: 2

I really like these by the way. Earthy, cedar, light spices, a little leather. Not a chocolate bomb or a pepper bomb. Just all the other goodness you want in a cigar.

Also, FYI, there is another package headed to Jacob (approx 36 cigars) I sent on Thursday/Friday, hopefully they will count as well.....?? I'd really like for us to hit this goal for the weekend. I am also eying some Puros Indios Churchills. Will post confirmation later on.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Round two for the mornin. I also have some of these coming for myself. I'll track down the description. They sound tasty.

Congratulations!
This is an automated email from CigarBid.com to notify you that bidding on the following lot has ended and you have a winning bid. Your order will be submitted in correspondence to your account shipping preference.

Lot #: 1133507 
Lot Title: Puros Indios Viejo Churchill - 20 Cigars 
Your Winning Quantity: 2 

Heading to Jacob.


Here is the description:

That’s what we have here, extensively aged Puros Indios Viejos rolled in 2003. Rated 91 by Cigar Aficionado, Viejo is considered to among Rolando’s finest creations. The combination of vintage Sumatra wrappers and Cuban-seed long-fillers from Nicaragua, Brazil, and the Dominican offers a bold, yet well-balanced level of flavor. Thanks to 6 solid years of aging, these Viejos dish out a rich, medium-bodied bouquet dominated by pleasant, earthy undertones. The smoke is smooth from start to finish, with an enjoyable sweetness that lingers long after each puff.


I need to get over this cold n smoke some cigars.....(induced by too much fun at my B-day party on Friday... lol.) Russian Stoli Flu.....


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

C'mon everybody, jump in, the water is fine!!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Awesome Scott!!!!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

sdlaird said:


> Round two for the mornin. I also have some of these coming for myself. I'll track down the description. They sound tasty.
> 
> Congratulations!
> This is an automated email from CigarBid.com to notify you that bidding on the following lot has ended and you have a winning bid. Your order will be submitted in correspondence to your account shipping preference.
> ...


ShortFuse - 1ZEW96780301616064 - 115
Hinson - 03103200000013048122 | 03103200000013048115 - 50
Aninjaforallseasons - 50
kapathy - 50
angryeaglesfan - 90
apollyon9515 xxx | CI3633341 - 120
sdlaird - 80

445 left.

For those that don't want to search back. 1,000 cigars postmarked (or confirmed) in some manner as being sent to smelvis/Jacob by Sunday October 2 at 11:59 PM EST and I will get five boxes that will be raffled off amongst those that partook in the weekend challenge. If we don't get 1,000; one person is getting something, that's all I shall say on the matter.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Bump to keep this up top. C'mon gentlemen! Lets get 1,000 in two days! 

Honestly, getting over 500 in two days is a pretty awesome thing. Keys make it double awesome, shall we?!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> If we don't get 1,000; one person is getting something, that's all I shall say on the matter.


That sounds very dark & ominous Charlie....scary even :behindsofa:

C'mon guys lets protect our unknown BOTL from a potentially fatal bombing!! We only need a few more to get to 1000!! Then everyone will be safe from the mad bombing of bro Charlie!!

On the way to Jacob....110 cigars...

*Order #:* 609490

1 - Mister B. Magnum Maduro - 6 x 50-Bundle of 20
1 - Mister B. Magnum Natural - 6 x 50-Bundle of 20
1 - Old Fashioned #3 - Punch/Hoyo Seconds Maduro - 4 1/2 x 50-Bundle of 20
2 - Oba Oba Torpedo Maduro - Made by Perdomo - 5 x 54-Bundle of 25


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

so tack on an extra ticket from me for 

ejgarnut
angryeaglesfan
apollyon9515
sdlaird

1 more ticket from me to give out next person to put up 40 or more gets it.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

ejgarnut said:


> *Order #:* 609490
> 
> 1 - Mister B. Magnum Maduro - 6 x 50-Bundle of 20
> 1 - Mister B. Magnum Natural - 6 x 50-Bundle of 20
> ...


'

ShortFuse - 1ZEW96780301616064 - 115
Hinson - 03103200000013048122 | 03103200000013048115 - 50
Aninjaforallseasons - 50
kapathy - 50
angryeaglesfan - 90
apollyon9515 xxx | CI3633341 - 120
sdlaird - 80
ejagurnut - 110

335 left.

For those that don't want to search back. 1,000 cigars postmarked (or confirmed) in some manner as being sent to smelvis/Jacob by Sunday October 2 at 11:59 PM EST and I will get five boxes that will be raffled off amongst those that partook in the weekend challenge. If we don't get 1,000; one person is getting something, that's all I shall say on the matter.


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

Here ya go Charlie/Jacob/Dave. Shipping directly to Jacob. First time using CBid, and I did QB so not sure how long it will take to get to you. They end Oct 5th.

Lot #:1139547 Lot Title:Magellan Dominican Corona (25) Quantity:1

Lot #:1139572 Lot Title:Maker's Choice Vanilla (25) Quantity:1


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

BOTLwife said:


> Here ya go Charlie/Jacob/Dave. Shipping directly to Jacob. First time using CBid, and I did QB so not sure how long it will take to get to you. They end Oct 5th.


ShortFuse - 1ZEW96780301616064 - 115
Hinson - 03103200000013048122 | 03103200000013048115 - 50
Aninjaforallseasons - 50
kapathy - 50
angryeaglesfan - 90
apollyon9515 xxx | CI3633341 - 120
sdlaird - 80
ejagurnut - 110
BOTLwife - 40

295 left.

*I have one little edict going forward. Please make sure what you are donating is something that you would smoke.* We've always tried to have that as an underlying principle for this. I haven't smoked Oba Oba or much of the other stuff being bought and drop shipped, but I'd like to make sure that we are getting stuff that is in fact at least smokeable. So, just use that as a bit of an underlying guideline going forward.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

and botlwife gets my last extra ticket


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> *I have one little edict going forward. Please make sure what you are donating is something that you would smoke.*


Hope this isn't directed at me. The Makers Choice were mentioned earlier, so that's why I did those, and I googled the Magellans before purchasing (since Kevin nor I have ever had them), and they seemed to get decent reviews, good for the cost. I wouldn't want to buy something that is crap just to buy something. That would be silly!! 

(and I did 50 Charlie, 2 of 25, but they're smaller RG so however you want to count it.)


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

BOTLwife said:


> Here ya go Charlie/Jacob/Dave. Shipping directly to Jacob. First time using CBid, and I did QB so not sure how long it will take to get to you. They end Oct 5th.
> 
> Lot #:1139547 Lot Title:Magellan Dominican Corona (25) Quantity:1
> 
> Lot #:1139572 Lot Title:Maker's Choice Vanilla (25) Quantity:1


Talked a friend of mine from work into picking up 3 of the Magellans and one of the Maker's Choice in order to get in on this possibility.

Is it good enough that I vouch for her?

She says she'll ship to Jacob as soon as they come in. Thanks Summer for posting that. It was what I needed to get Midget involved!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

BOTLwife said:


> Hope this isn't directed at me. The Makers Choice were mentioned earlier, so that's why I did those, and I googled the Magellans before purchasing (since Kevin nor I have ever had them), and they seemed to get decent reviews, good for the cost. I wouldn't want to buy something that is crap just to buy something. That would be silly!!
> 
> (and I did 50 Charlie, 2 of 25, but they're smaller RG so however you want to count it.)


Sorry, count should be fixed.

It wasn't entirely directed at you, and I know the Maker's were donated before. It was more just a... let's make the last 250 or so count. You are all good.

ShortFuse - 1ZEW96780301616064 - 115
Hinson - 03103200000013048122 | 03103200000013048115 - 50
Aninjaforallseasons - 50
kapathy - 50
angryeaglesfan - 90
apollyon9515 xxx | CI3633341 - 120
sdlaird - 80
ejagurnut - 110
BOTLwife - 50

285 left.



> *I have one little edict going forward. Please make sure what you are donating is something that you would smoke.* _We've always tried to have that as an underlying principle for this. I haven't smoked Oba Oba or much of the other stuff being bought and drop shipped, but I'd like to make sure that we are getting stuff that is in fact at least smokeable. So, just use that as a bit of an underlying guideline going forward._


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

And one more shipment for good measure. Kevin loves these guys.

*Order #:* 609521 *Date/Time:* October 2, 2011
7:19 pm Eastern Time *Customer ID:* 184891

*Bill To:*

Visa - ************
Summer L Blunden

*Ship To:*

Jacob Royer
410 N. 3rd St
Montesano, WA 98563
United States

QuantityIn stock?Item1
In Stock
Factory Throwouts Number 59 - 6 1/4 x 45-Bundle of 20Shipping Method:* UPS Ground*


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WTG Guy's & Gals I think you can make it,


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

owaindav said:


> Talked a friend of mine from work into picking up 3 of the Magellans and one of the Maker's Choice in order to get in on this possibility.
> 
> Is it good enough that I vouch for her?
> 
> She says she'll ship to Jacob as soon as they come in. Thanks Summer for posting that. It was what I needed to get Midget involved!


no problem 

Also, for confirmation, if you click on the links to those items it shows someone in Mobile, AL just bought 3 of the Magellans and 1 of the Makers. I think we can take your word for it! :hug:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

BOTLwife said:


> no problem
> 
> Also, for confirmation, if you click on the links to those items it shows someone in Mobile, AL just bought 3 of the Magellans and 1 of the Makers. I think we can take your word for it! :hug:


 Yeah, and I can vouch for her because she used my cbid account to buy them! LOL She's pretty cool and is involved in The Marine Corps League here in Mobile. Very much involved in veteran's affairs and is all about helping soldiers!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Are we short 165 to the weekend goal?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

BOTLwife said:


> Hope this isn't directed at me. The Makers Choice were mentioned earlier, so that's why I did those, and I googled the Magellans before purchasing (since Kevin nor I have ever had them), and they seemed to get decent reviews, good for the cost. I wouldn't want to buy something that is crap just to buy something. That would be silly!!
> 
> (and I did 50 Charlie, 2 of 25, but they're smaller RG so however you want to count it.)


I was talking with Thom last night flavored cigars are a hit with many of the troops so good for you guy's. :gossip:


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Lets hope we make it because 1000 in two days is gonna be amazing! Im tempted to buy another 50 of the oba obas but havent smoked them so im not gonna buy them again until i smoke some. I got a feeling we will make it thou since we are so close 

Not to take away from the thread, but i almost smoke makers and recommend them to people in threads alot. I got the oba oba, because i have read several times they are a great buy and dave got some aldo. Heres a pic of 2 bundles of makers and whats left of another that ive been working on, i try to keep 1 bundle in the smoke box and another ageing at all times.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

:dude::rockon:op2:op2::banana:

just watchin this party happen... Cmon guys, we can do this.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

sdlaird said:


> :dude::rockon:op2:op2::banana:
> 
> just watchin this party happen... Cmon guys, we can do this.


Yeah Scott it would be a shame to not make it being this close, I'm also curious what Charlie would drag up and the odds of winning are huge to those who are in this mini raffle ray:


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Yeah Scott it would be a shame to not make it being this close, I'm also curious what Charlie would drag up and the odds of winning are huge to those who are in this mini raffle ray:


I should be able to finish it up.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ekengland07 said:


> I should be able to finish it up.


if your a little short let me know and ill see if i can come up with some more but picking are getting slim.


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah im glad you got the rest, i wanted to do some more but didnt know what to get and spent all the $ i needed to spend. But if for some reason your short im sure i could help kevin and find something else to order.

1000 cigars in 2 days is alot of cigars!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool guy's I am shopping to but mine don't count towards the mini raffle but I am proud of you guy's all my friends helping 

Love You Guy's!

Dave


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

OK - if this counts it counts, if not it's still coming. My Oba Oba Maduros should be here Mon evening via UPS and *I'll ship out Tues* with stuff from my stash on hand:

25 Oba Oba Maduro Robustos (delivery scheduled Mon)
5 PDR Oscuro Churchills from 08 (in my humi)
5 La Pearla Habana Belicoso (in my humi)
5 Perdomo Oscuro Robustos (in my humi)
5 AF Spanish Lonsdales (in my humi)
5 Mixed Cigars (in my humi)

50 cigars - plus 10+ boxes of matches & 1 box of 1 gal freezer bags


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I pulled 145 from my humidor. They will ship tomorrow and I can post a DC then. I can purchase a few if we need a couple to fill the 1000. Just let me know. I want to make sure we get there.


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

Officially, how many more do we need? I can probably put another 20-25 together to send out in the morning with the package I already have ready.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Whats the count Charlie my Young Brother?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Whats the count Charlie my Young Brother?


Yeah - mine was a quick count of what I know I have on hand but I'll probably add more - especially if we need it to hit 1,000


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

I'm in, per the choice of my nephew in afganistan (he already gave half of what I was planing to give him to this rally) I'm capping this off ith 25AB tempus. I'm in the air and will post the order when I land (can't copy paste in my android device with crappy inflight internet.)


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Lets see where the tally is. I can suck it up and dig into the humi for some more if we need it. I'm sick with a head cold right now anyway. Can't smoke em for a while. They are taunting me from the other room, the twisted little bastards!!!!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Way to go Eric, Barry and Shawn...you guys rock!!!!!!:dude:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

the_brain said:


> I'm in, Per the choice of my nephew in afganistan I'm capping this off ith 25AB tempus. I'm in the air and will post the order when I land (can't copy paste in my android device with crappy inflight internet.)


Call me when you get in you maniacal mouse so we can herf while your here!


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

we should have it or dangerously close!
think we needed 165 and had a 145 and 50donation, so we should be good to go .


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

the_brain said:


> I'm in, per the choice of my nephew in afganistan (he already gave half of what I was planing to give him to this rally) I'm capping this off ith 25AB tempus. I'm in the air and will post the order when I land (can't copy paste in my android device with crappy inflight internet.)


hey, your not supposed to use your phone on an airplane! oke:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Somebody gve us a count. I though I was capping it off with some yummies....


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> hey, your not supposed to use your phone on an airplane! oke:


Android tablet.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

edit...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> 285 left.





owaindav said:


> Talked a friend of mine from work into picking up 3 of the Magellans and one of the Maker's Choice in order to get in on this possibility. (100 sticks)





BOTLwife said:


> Bundle of 20





Oldmso54 said:


> 50 cigars - plus 10+ boxes of matches & 1 box of 1 gal freezer bags





ekengland07 said:


> I pulled 145 from my humidor.





the_brain said:


> I'm capping this off ith 25AB tempus.


*According to my tally, that's 55 sticks over goal!!! What say you, Charlie?!*


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks good guy's but Charlie is the tee totaler or tally guy LOL Plus these all go to Jacob make sure this is not forgotten here.

I am packing some samplers and in doing so I think I may have a bunch I may convert into troop sticks these are all closer or are premiums but my tastes are always changing so we will see.


Charlie?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Looks good guy's but Charlie is the tee totaler or tally guy LOL Plus these all go to Jacob make sure this is not forgotten here.
> 
> I am packing some samplers and in doing so I think I may have a bunch I may convert into troop sticks these are all closer or are premiums but my tastes are always changing so we will see.
> 
> Charlie?


Troop sticks sampler packs are good Dave!! :hug:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

BCP - Order #:	609565

1 Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Novo - 5 x 50-Box of 20 
1 Alec Bradley Tempus Robolo - 4 1/2 x 60-5 Cigars

Ship To:
Jacob


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Troop sticks sampler packs are good Dave!! :hug:


yep. light em up.:behindsofa:eep::mrgreen:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice job Ian!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

It's not midnight yet. here's my contribution. another 40 sticks coming by fedex ground to jacob.


Order Information
-------------------------------------
OrderID: 3975
CustomerID: 25420
Date Ordered: 10-02-2011
Order Status: PENDING


Shipping Method: FedEx - ground


Customer Information
-------------------------------------
Name: Matthew Cohen

Shipping Information
-------------------------------------
Name: Jacob Royer
Address1: 410 N. 3rd St.
Address2: 
City: Montesano
State: WA
Zip: 98563
Phone:


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice work everyone! :mrgreen:


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

So it looks like we are 120 over Charlie's total, good job everyone!!!! Way to pull together and make it happen in a weekend!

I'm guestimating on our grand total, we were at 2408 when Charlie posted the contest, so we are now at *3528*!!!!!!! ALMOST to the 4000 goal!! Don't let up now everyone, get those sticks out to Dave!! Can't wait for the official total.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Troop sticks sampler packs are good Dave!! :hug:


I think you misunderstood what I was saying bro. I was packing up samplers I sold and in doing so was finding cigars I may donate to the troops. A good excuse to clean out the humidors and see where I am at. :kicknuts:
:hug:

PS
That said I do think it time to do some bombing of those that are being so generous helping me and Dave and our helpers with the Troop Stuff.

You Guy's are Great and Puff is the best and this is one of the many reasons I say that and will argue the point with anyone!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

BOTLwife said:


> So it looks like we are 120 over Charlie's total, good job everyone!!!! Way to pull together and make it happen in a weekend!
> 
> I'm guestimating on our grand total, we were at 2408 when Charlie posted the contest, so we are now at *3528*!!!!!!! ALMOST to the 4000 goal!! Don't let up now everyone, get those sticks out to Dave!! Can't wait for the official total.


Groat Point Summer 
I am anxious to see Craig do a total and see where we are in comparison as I do have a plan.

I Love Ya all! :hug:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

smelvis said:


> *I think you misunderstood what I was saying bro.* I was packing up samplers I sold and in doing so *was finding cigars I may donate to the troops*. A good excuse to clean out the humidors and see where I am at. :kicknuts:
> :hug:
> 
> PS
> ...


I'm not going to speak for Shawn, but knowing how he is around this forum, I think he knew EXACTLY what you meant Dave!:mrgreen:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

BOTLwife said:


> So it looks like we are 120 over Charlie's total, good job everyone!!!! Way to pull together and make it happen in a weekend!


1120 cigars... In a weekend! That's phenomenal!!!

I'm raising my glass to Charlie, as it was obviously he that was the reason that happened. He literally caused the donations to see a 50% jump in just a weekend!

Cheers to all!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

It was great seeing some new blood jumping in for Charlie's Weekend Challenge and it is especially nice to see some of the same names popping up in this thread. 

Shawn, you my friend have it coming to you. I will wait until I get home after the holidays before I unleash the full fury of my arsenal on you!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> 1120 cigars... In a weekend! That's phenomenal!!!
> 
> I'm raising my glass to Charlie, as it was obviously he that was the reason that happened. He literally caused the donations to see a 50% jump in just a weekend!
> 
> Cheers to all!


Yes Thanks Charlie you are like family to me and have been for a long time bro. WTG brother! :kicknuts:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

sweater88 said:


> I'm not going to speak for Shawn, but knowing how he is around this forum, I think he knew EXACTLY what you meant Dave!:mrgreen:


Thanks man, Shawn has something coming from me soon.:mischief:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

_If only you knew what I have spent my night doing..._



Oldmso54 said:


> OK - if this counts it counts, if not it's still coming. My Oba Oba Maduros should be here Mon evening via UPS and *I'll ship out Tues* with stuff from my stash on hand:
> 
> 25 Oba Oba Maduro Robustos (delivery scheduled Mon)
> 5 PDR Oscuro Churchills from 08 (in my humi)
> ...





ekengland07 said:


> I pulled 145 from my humidor. They will ship tomorrow and I can post a DC then. I can purchase a few if we need a couple to fill the 1000. Just let me know. I want to make sure we get there.





the_brain said:


> BCP - Order #:	609565
> 
> 1 Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Novo - 5 x 50-Box of 20
> 1 Alec Bradley Tempus Robolo - 4 1/2 x 60-5 Cigars
> ...





gasdocok said:


> It's not midnight yet. here's my contribution. another 40 sticks coming by fedex ground to jacob.
> 
> Order Information
> -------------------------------------
> ...


Ladies and gentleman, boys and girls (that part is kind of funny for a few reasons...), you have 24 hours to make sure that I didn't miss a donation that was posted.

ShortFuse - 1ZEW96780301616064 - 115
Hinson - 03103200000013048122 | 03103200000013048115 - 50
Aninjaforallseasons - 50
kapathy - 50
angryeaglesfan - 90
apollyon9515 xxx | CI3633341 - 120
sdlaird - 80
ejagurnut - 110
BOTLwife - 50
Oldmso54 - 50
ekengland07 - 145
the_brain - 25
gasdocok - 40

*By my count that would be 25 short from Puff members.*

owaindav's friend is another 100 <- some people on Puff owe her a thank you.

I'm going to talk to Dave and figure out how to divide the prizes (I also need to go procure five boxes of cigars, but that's a different story.)

Thanks to both Daves, Jacob, Ron, Craig and everyone who donated. I believe grumpy smelvis has to be quiet about Dave 2 getting all the love.


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

BOTLwife said:


> And one more shipment for good measure. Kevin loves these guys.
> 
> *Order #:* 609521 *Date/Time:* October 2, 2011
> 7:19 pm Eastern Time *Customer ID:* 184891
> ...


I added another 20 on there.

And I counted the brain's twice I think. So we are indeed 5 short, someone throw 5 more in a box you haven't mailed yet!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> _If only you knew what I have spent my night doing..._
> We just need to know here name
> 
> I believe grumpy smelvis has to be quiet about Dave 2 getting all the love.


I resemble that remark


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

I called in a couple of favors and was able to get the UPS shipping upgraded for those of you that ordered off the east coast.










Just kidding. Thats what it looks like when you're getting ready to go deliver bad news to bad people! Keep it up so I wont have to tell them where you all live!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Damn Thom That looks like fun bro! all kidding aside that would be a heck of a ride for civies like us!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

wait???? what????? were short?????? i said id cover whatever was short from eric's....so as long as its not more than 30 i can ship on tues otherwise can my word count and ill ship what i have and finish with the daily deals over the next week or so? sorry guys just got home from work now, been driving for an hour so i didnt see this sooner.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

BOTLwife said:


> I added another 20 on there.
> 
> And I counted the brain's twice I think. So we are indeed 5 short, someone throw 5 more in a box you haven't mailed yet!!


Sorry, thought I got that one. Multi-quote was acting all sorts of weird.



kapathy said:


> wait???? what????? were short?????? i said id cover whatever was short from eric's....so as long as its not more than 30 i can ship on tues otherwise can my word count and ill ship what i have and finish with the daily deals over the next week or so? sorry guys just got home from work now, been driving for an hour so i didnt see this sooner.


Read the whole post. Read the whole post.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Sorry, thought I got that one. Multi-quote was acting all sorts of weird.
> 
> Read the whole post. Read the whole post.


i did read the whole post and im confused, i think maybe were 5 short? pssst im not smart, i get confused easily. sorry im a big pain in the butt, if were short i'll cover what were short.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

kapathy said:


> i did read the whole post and im confused, i think maybe were 5 short? pssst im not smart, i get confused easily. sorry im a big pain in the butt, if were short i'll cover what were short.


Yes. Puff members seem to be five cigars short.

However, owaindav's friend donated an additional 100 cigars, meaning by math (which as we can see might be questionable) there were 1,095 cigars raised since late Thursday.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i was just confused as to whether or not those counted, since the we were short was in bold. All this aside charlie thank you for adding the motivation that shouldnt have been needed but did spark one hell of a drive.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well I'll add a few more just to be safe - gotta rummage a little....


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey guys & gal(s)...I am sorry that I have been in hiding for some time. At the onset of this rally...I sent about 60+/- cigars, some cutters, treats and have a couple prizes up for grabs and had intended to send much more _by now_. However, I have been going through some very rough, personal times...no excuse as out troops endure this every day of the year...but it has pushed me _way_ behind.

I hope to get something else out before the end of this rally...but things are just really hard right now.

I did want to note that everyone is doing such a great job with their donations!!! *Props to everyone involved and sending goodies in!* :thumb:

GREAT job Dave & Dave!!! :beerchug:

Love our TROOPS! :usa2:

_Bless ya!_
Tommy


----------



## midget (Oct 3, 2011)

owaindav said:


> Yeah, and I can vouch for her because she used my cbid account to buy them! LOL She's pretty cool and is involved in The Marine Corps League here in Mobile. Very much involved in veteran's affairs and is all about helping soldiers!


*Thanks for the vote of confidence!!*
I would have posted sooner, but evidently I was detained in "customs" .... 
[gotta love issues with accessibility!]:doh:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I there still time to send some stuff off to you? I wouldn't mind pitching in on some of the lighters etc., if you guys still need some of this stuff.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

you can always send stuff, I think the normal rally is still going on but the weekend drive is over.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

zenom said:


> I there still time to send some stuff off to you? I wouldn't mind pitching in on some of the lighters etc., if you guys still need some of this stuff.


Absolutely time to send. Until Smelvis calls it you can still get in.

We always need lighters and the like.

If you send cigars, please make sure to send them to Jacob/Smelvis since I was inundated at the beginning!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

owaindav said:


> Absolutely time to send. Until Smelvis calls it you can still get in.
> 
> We always need lighters and the like.
> 
> If you send cigars, please make sure to send them to Jacob/Smelvis since I was inundated at the beginning!


Just sent off 20 lighters to you. Also Pm'd you the info.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

So... It sounds like I might end up with an extra box or two to give away. If that's the case, I will make sure that it is raffled amongst anyone who donates after the deadline for the weekend challenge.

Charlie


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

let's make it a good week everybody!

9405 5036 9930 0238 4091 93
9405 5036 9930 0238 4092 23
9405 5036 9930 0238 4092 30
9405 5036 9930 0238 4092 61
9405 5036 9930 0238 4092 85
9405 5036 9930 0238 4092 92
9405 5036 9930 0238 4093 15
9405 5036 9930 0238 4093 22


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Groat Point Summer
> I am anxious to see Craig do a total and see where we are in comparison as I do have a plan.
> 
> I Love Ya all! :hug:


As soon as Jacob starts receiving them, I'll be posting totals more often since he'll be getting several packages per day.

Can't wait to see the bottom number either.

Great challenge Charlie, great response from all the SOTL & BOTL here on Puff, good luck Jacob, you're gonna be busy LOL

Dave you are the man, this whole rally wouldn't be here is not for you bro' :amen:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

shuckins said:


> let's make it a good week everybody!
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0238 4091 93
> 9405 5036 9930 0238 4092 23
> ...


Damn Ron, do you know how hard it is to find a picture with 8 rockets in it??? oke: LOL


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> Damn Ron, do you know how hard it is to find a picture with 8 rockets in it??? oke: LOL


...but Craig managed to do it! Very nicely done!


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Well I think jacob is on the hot list at bestcigars, I just got a phone call asking why so many cigars were sent out to one person in such a short time. I explained it to the lady who I talked to because leeland that called me had went out to lunch.

Sort of cool when a group of guys off a internet forum can throw up some red flags at a online retailer. She did tell me that the package we good to go and being sent out and that someone had got in contact with them about the reason, so maybe they will throw in some freebies.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

WOW!!

over 1000 cigars raised in one weekend....totally awesome!!

WTG EVERYONE!!



apollyon9515 said:


> Well I think jacob is on the hot list at bestcigars, I just got a phone call asking why so many cigars were sent out to one person in such a short time.


lol...it is kinda suspicious


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

See, I would have gone with the "he just put us all as beneficiaries to his multimillion dollar life insurance policy and we are trying to kill him off quick by making him smoke thousands of cigars quickly"... But that's just me.

Great job everyone!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

:grouphug: Absolutely phenomenal weekend - you guys are truly unbelievable!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

UPS just delivered Oba Oba's - got rest of package already together - will mail tomorrow AM and post DC


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

apollyon9515 said:


> Well I think jacob is on the hot list at bestcigars, I just got a phone call asking why so many cigars were sent out to one person in such a short time. I explained it to the lady who I talked to because leeland that called me had went out to lunch.
> 
> Sort of cool when a group of guys off a internet forum can throw up some red flags at a online retailer. She did tell me that the package we good to go and being sent out and that someone had got in contact with them about the reason, so maybe they will throw in some freebies.


Awesome!!!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Here's the deal.

Anyone that partook in the weekend contest has until 11:59 PM EST to make sure that they were on the following list.

There weren't really any rules about how names were going to be picked, so I'm doing simplest thing I can: you donated, you get one entry.

I've already got five boxes (and then some). Winners will be chosen in the following fashion. Names will be alphabetized, assigned number. Random.org, you can only win once. I'll have someone else draw the numbers and send them to me. (smelvis or swingerofbirches)

Boxes of the following are up for grabs:

Cain
CAO
Gurkha*
Partagas
Punch
*Box is currently backordered. Not sure when it is coming in, but just a head's up.

Contestants (as of now):

ShortFuse
Hinson
Aninjaforallseasons
kapathy
angryeaglesfan
apollyon9515
sdlaird
ejagurnut
BOTLwife
Oldmso54
ekengland07
the_brain
gasdocok
owaindav's friend

There is another box up for grabs for those individuals that donate between October 3 and the end of the contest. Same rules apply, any donation qualifies you for this bonus prize.

Peace.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Very, very nice Charlie = props to you!!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Got these today from VersionX. Thanks much bro.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Also got these from Shannon (hinson). Thanks a lot Shannon.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

owaindav said:


> Also got these from Shannon (hinson). Thanks a lot Shannon.


There is another box also, its not showing delivered so should be there tomorrow if you didn't get it today. Funny cause they where sent at the same time.


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

1Z53E4E40369137883 ups tracking number for the 50 oba oba from best cigar.

Thanks again everyone whos putting the time in to make this happen, i can only imagine how much time you guys put into keeping everything organized and taking pics.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

*Monday Update - The calm before the storm*

*Donations to Dave 1 (smelvis)*
Cigars = 599
Cigar Items = 49
Goodies = 210
Cash = $260.00

*Donations to Dave 2 (owaindav)*
Cigars = 2314
Cigar Items = 247
Goodies = 28
Cash = $190.00

*Total Received Donations (as of this posting)*
Cigars = *2913*
Cigar Items = *296*
Goodies = *238*
Cash = *$450.00*

Total Raffle Entries Handed out: *371*

Keep up the great work guys, let's finish with a BIG BANG :target:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

headed your way soon Jacob (just confirming - this is the 110 cigars)

*Scheduled Delivery:* 10-October-2011 
*Ship To:* 
JACOB ROYER 
410 N. 3RD ST 
MONTESANO 
WA 
98563 
US Number of Packages:3 UPS Service:GROUND Weight:7.5 LBS 
Tracking Number:1Z53E4E40369203837 Reference Number 1:609490



thegoldenmackid said:


> I've already got five boxes (and then some). Winners will be chosen in the following fashion. Names will be alphabetized, assigned number. Random.org, you can only win once. I'll have someone else draw the numbers and send them to me. (smelvis or swingerofbirches)
> 
> Boxes of the following are up for grabs:
> 
> ...


Very awesome & generous Charlie. WTG in motivating everyone! Kudos to you sir!

Kudos to you also Kevin for generating donations with your ticket give-away!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I actually have to take this back. This was apparently meant as a bomb for me. Christian says he has something else planned for the troops. So, I'll go post this one in the bomb section!


owaindav said:


> Got these today from VersionX. Thanks much bro.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks again Charlie and everyone who made it an interesting weekend we did good guy's. we won't know how good until the stuff arrives as Craig can only count what been received but you can estimate a good guess and I think were just fine.

Thanks

Grumpy Uncle Smelvis


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

FYI- my package is on it's way! DC# 0311 0820 0001 0168 4962. Thanks again to all who are working to make this a success!:first::amen:


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Hey Dave2, hope you still need waterpillows cuz 60 of em are coming your way.

ORDER #: 3478149
ORDER DATE: 2011-10-03

Bill To:
Matthew Cohen

Ship To:
David Bowles
358 Dogwood Dr
Mobile, AL 36609-3414
Ship Via: UPS Ground
Ordered Item Extended Price
WaterPillows Humidifier 12 Pk
5 25 Cigars Per Pillow @ $3.98 $19.90

Sub-total $19.90
Shipping $5.99
Sales Tax $0.00
TOTAL $25.89
Visa -$25.89
BALANCE DUE $0.00


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WTG Matt I was hoping someone would see that on the Monster, Pillow and lighters and matches are things we can not have to many of.

Thanks Bro!

*
BTW anyone not on Charlies list make sure you are the drawing is going to happen soon.

Thanks*


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

no problem dave.

I hope everyone who donated this weekend realizes two things.
1) 14 people donated 1000 cigars this weekend (if charlie's list is right)
2) your odds of winning one of the 5 boxes are SWEET! essentially 1 in 3 chance.

Great job Charlie, if I could give you more RG I would. way to motivate folks to help out.


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

Jacob,

2 boxes of Pinar Del Rio on the way to you. I will PM you the details.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I ordered these: last letter, reverse alphabetical, etc.
smelvis picked the numbers via random.org

Winners are in bold. 


> 14 ekengland07
> 13 Oldmso54
> 12 apollyon9515
> *11 sdlaird - Cain*
> ...


*Winners need to send me your addresses.*

Thanks for playing.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

congrats winners


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

thegoldenmackid said:


> I ordered these: last letter, reverse alphabetical, etc.
> smelvis picked the numbers via random.org
> 
> Winners are in bold.
> ...


Oh _great idea_ Charlie, give the brain MORE ammunition? what the hell are you thinking man? :biggrin1:

But seriously, congrats to all the winners, wish I was one of you but still glad to help the troops.

hope that doesn't come off as too snarky. It sounds MUCH funnier in my head than it probably came out in text form.


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

I won?!?! Wow!! Thanks!! How exciting! Im sure the rest of you will get yours too, one way or another 

I also received UPS shipment confirmation for the BCP order today. Funny, it said my order was 3 packages, not sure what that is all about since I only ordered a bundle. I'll be interested to see what Jacob ends up getting!! Maybe BCP needs some raffle entries too!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats to all the winners, you are all winners in my book. WTG People


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

BOTLwife said:


> I won?!?! Wow!! Thanks!! How exciting! Im sure the rest of you will get yours too, one way or another
> 
> I also received UPS shipment confirmation for the BCP order today. Funny, it said my order was 3 packages, not sure what that is all about since I only ordered a bundle. I'll be interested to see what Jacob ends up getting!! Maybe BCP needs some raffle entries too!


I got a call from them wondering why all this stuff is going to Jacob instead of me so I will call tomorrow and clear that all up.

Thanks for supporting our number one Troop supporting Retailer!

Dave :usa:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

*Reminder, one box will be randomly awarded to a person who donates cigars from October 2nd through the end of the month.*


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

gasdocok said:


> Hey Dave2, hope you still need waterpillows cuz 60 of em are coming your way.
> 
> ORDER #: 3478149
> ORDER DATE: 2011-10-03
> ...


Thanks much. They go quickly so you can never have too many!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> I ordered these: last letter, reverse alphabetical, etc.
> smelvis picked the numbers via random.org
> 
> Winners are in bold.
> ...


 Charlie, I know you don't know what you've done but Gurkhas are her favorites! I'm sure she hasn't checked this thread because I haven't heard her freak out. I'm going to go break the news!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

BOTLwife said:


> I won?!?! Wow!! Thanks!! How exciting! Im sure the rest of you will get yours too, one way or another
> 
> I also received UPS shipment confirmation for the BCP order today. Funny, it said my order was 3 packages, not sure what that is all about since I only ordered a bundle. I'll be interested to see what Jacob ends up getting!! Maybe BCP needs some raffle entries too!


Summer, thought you quit smoking???

Was going to send a bomb your way awhile back, but your profile said not to?

Did you start back up?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Congrats Ladies and Gents and props to Charlie for coming up with all the prizes!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

DC 0310 3490 0001 8665 2486 headed to Jacob for Smelvis

Cigars & such from the weekend challenge by Charlie

25 bundle Oba Oba
8 singles Oba Oba
4 PDR Churchill Oscuro
5 La Pearla Habano Torp
5 Cusano 18 Maduro
2 AF Spanish Lons
2 Est. 1844
2 Perdomo La Herencia Oscuro
1 LGC Serie N

59 Cigars, 1 box of 1 gal freezer bags, 16 small boxes of matches, and bands for Jacob


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Congrats to the winners.
Think we could get a pic of all the 1k cigars from this pic in a pile together? If its a lot of work don't worry about it, just thought it'd be cool to see.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

My shipment from the weekend challenge.
9505 5000 2454 1277 0000 37


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

apollyon9515 said:


> Congrats to the winners.
> Think we could get a pic of all the 1k cigars from this pic in a pile together? If its a lot of work don't worry about it, just thought it'd be cool to see.


It's a lot of work as he has to freeze each package as they come in and pull after several day's just not possible. :usa2:


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> Summer, thought you quit smoking???
> 
> Was going to send a bomb your way awhile back, but your profile said not to?
> 
> Did you start back up?


I did quit, but Kevin will enjoy them. It saves us money, so it really is a present to me. Plus I can now bomb people and donate from "my" stash, lol.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

smelvis said:


> It's a lot of work as he has to freeze each package as they come in and pull after several day's just not possible. :usa2:


Yuppers. It would be really tough to try and keep track of everything and get it all together to picture. I'll see if it's possible to kind of keep any cigars I get this week separated from the others I've already received, but space is at a bit of a premium right now, so I really can't make any promises. :yield:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

COYOTE JLR said:


> Yuppers. It would be really tough to try and keep track of everything and get it all together to picture. I'll see if it's possible to kind of keep any cigars I get this week separated from the others I've already received, but space is at a bit of a premium right now, so I really can't make any promises. :yield:


Just one man's opinion - but I think you have MORE than enough to do without adding to the workload... I think the effort to reach the goal is what counts. If anyone wants to see 1,000 cigars head over to the thread about Shuckins Stash - LOL.

Your'e doing a great job Jacob! :usa2:


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

smelvis said:


> I got a call from them wondering why all this stuff is going to Jacob instead of me so I will call tomorrow and clear that all up.
> 
> Thanks for supporting our number one Troop supporting Retailer!
> 
> Dave :usa:


Its one thing to have the telephone number for a retailer saved in your phone, and its something entirely different when the retailer has *YOUR *number saved and is calling you to check on your shipments!

That is freaking awesome! :usa2:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Damn right Thom....and memo to other retailers...look at the business that BCP drummed up by helping out with the Rally....just sayin!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

thegoldenmackid said:


> I ordered these: last letter, reverse alphabetical, etc.
> smelvis picked the numbers via random.org
> 
> Winners are in bold.
> ...


If it is OK, can you just send the Cains to Jacob/Smelvis? At their discretion they can either send them to the troops or use them for one of the overall raffle prizes. Ill send a pm saying the same.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

My shipment tracking from Sunday. 1Z53E4E40368878021


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

sdlaird said:


> If it is OK, can you just send the Cains to Jacob/Smelvis? At their discretion they can either send them to the troops or use them for one of the overall raffle prizes. Ill send a pm saying the same.


very cool Scott!!!!


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

sdlaird said:


> If it is OK, can you just send the Cains to Jacob/Smelvis? At their discretion they can either send them to the troops or use them for one of the overall raffle prizes. Ill send a pm saying the same.


Scott, RG bump for you brother! That is a noble thing to do! Bravo!:bump2::bump2:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I believe everyone has responded. I think.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Alright gents,

I am finally able to give my support to the troop rally. There are way too many posts and not enough time for me to go through them all. So if the Dave's or there lil helpers would mind sending me a pm on what is needed most as of now, I would be much obliged. 

Great stuff going on here, keep up the great work.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Swany said:


> Alright gents,
> 
> I am finally able to give my support to the troop rally. There are way too many posts and not enough time for me to go through them all. So if the Dave's or there lil helpers would mind sending me a pm on what is needed most as of now, I would be much obliged.
> 
> Great stuff going on here, keep up the great work.


As far as I'm aware, we're still looking for all the cigars we can get. There's stuff off the amazon wishlist as well that would be good, but I don't think that there's any particular need.

Maybe Dave can chime in with a better answer, but I know you can't go wrong with more cigars.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

COYOTE JLR said:


> As far as I'm aware, we're still looking for all the cigars we can get. There's stuff off the amazon wishlist as well that would be good, but I don't think that there's any particular need.
> 
> Maybe Dave can chime in with a better answer, but I know you can't go wrong with more cigars.


And make sure to send them to Dave/Jacob.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Swany said:


> Alright gents,
> 
> I am finally able to give my support to the troop rally. There are way too many posts and not enough time for me to go through them all. So if the Dave's or there lil helpers would mind sending me a pm on what is needed most as of now, I would be much obliged.
> 
> Great stuff going on here, keep up the great work.


PM'ed Rob :smoke2:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Cigars will be sent tomorrow....who are they going to?

Thanks all.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

If Jacob is around, I wanted to confirm that he received my package sent last week. 

Anyone? 

Beuller?

Just let me know.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Hi Guy's
Okay taking into the great weekend our numbers are about even or Dave 2 has around 700 more than me which is where we need to be. Thanks everyone especially Charlie *

 Okay so now Please start shipping to both of us Dave 2 in AL and Jacob for me in WA.

I would just alternate if you see Jacob getting a nice order then send the next one to Dave 2 and so on, Does this make sense to everyone? Just switch back and forth between us and we should be good!

Thanks for a great catch up weekend and for the entire Rally it is becoming one for the books. I will post the end date but it will likely be about the 14th so we can do a public drawing of the winners with our Washington brothers, it should be fun!

Thanks Love Ya All!

Dave:smoke2:  :smoke2:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

sdlaird said:


> If Jacob is around, I wanted to confirm that he received my package sent last week.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> ...


Jacob hasn't sent me any confirmation yet on delivery.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Jacob hasn't sent me any confirmation yet on delivery.


Soooo are you saying that you are waiting too or that there will be no confirmation? Just curious. I'm outta work for the day. Will check back tomorrow time permitting. Smoke em if you got em!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

sdlaird said:


> Soooo are you saying that you are waiting too or that there will be no confirmation? Just curious. I'm outta work for the day. Will check back tomorrow time permitting. Smoke em if you got em!!!


No Jacob is usually pretty quick to notify, so I'd have to say it's just arrived or still in transit. He can confirm once he's online.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

sdlaird said:


> Soooo are you saying that you are waiting too or that there will be no confirmation? Just curious. I'm outta work for the day. Will check back tomorrow time permitting. Smoke em if you got em!!!


Jacob and Dave and me will post within a couple day's of getting stuff so if it's not on this thread he hasn't got it. Rather than pm'ing the guy's getting dozens of boxes check your tracking and trust that they will post when they get them.

Thanks guy's but the pm's can get very overwhelming and we are very good at posting when we get them.

Thanks Guy's hope that helps


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

So today while i was working hard at work i had a idea and thought id run it by you guys.

I know shortfuse was saying acids/flavored cigars were a big hit and i noticed most people are sending what most of us smoke(non acid type cigars). I wonder what the odds of CI, cigar, or best prices doing some type of group buy/discount for us on a big batch of cigars? On the sprint ive noticed that kuba kuba and blondie beliscos can get to around ~3 a piece if you watch and wait.

So now to the idea i had, lets say we contact the above or any big retailers and tell them about this charity and ask what type of discount/package we could get for $500. If they would give us the $3 price or less we could get alot of "popular/good" cigars for the non cigar smokers. I would think between the lot of us we could raise that kind of money pretty easy or atleast going by what we did last weekend :smoke2:


What do you guys(mostly the guys running it) think about this idea? Acids are normally semi expensive compared to alot of the cigars that are donated in bulk. If this is a bad idea or wont work i understand, just thought it sounded good to me.

THanks again for the good work to the people involved


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi John
Good idea but we are almost done and I am in talks with BCP all the time. I don't know if there is enough people left to do it but feel free to ask CI or anyone but I already am talking with BCP about other stuff so best not to ask for to much or deals in the works could be harmed.

Good idea them acids are expensive!

BTW $500 is not a big buy bro I spent that from them myself this last week. if you want a group buy you would probably have to offer a few thousand or more to make it worth their time.

Dave


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Ok ill see if i can get ahold of CI or Cigar tommorow and see what they were saying. I just wanted to see what you and the other powers to be thought about the idea, plus see if some other people were interested and might be willing to put in some $ also. If theirs no interest theirs no point of trying to get a deal worked out with anyone.

Ill watch the thread and see if theirs much interest(post up if youd be willing to put in some $) and go from their.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> *Hi Guy's
> Okay taking into the great weekend our numbers are about even or Dave 2 has around 700 more than me which is where we need to be. Thanks everyone especially Charlie *
> 
> Okay so now Please start shipping to both of us Dave 2 in AL and Jacob for me in WA.
> ...


Bump


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok, I just got the second part of Hinson's package! Here it is. Thanks bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

apollyon9515 said:


> Ok ill see if i can get ahold of CI or Cigar tommorow and see what they were saying. I just wanted to see what you and the other powers to be thought about the idea, plus see if some other people were interested and might be willing to put in some $ also. If theirs no interest theirs no point of trying to get a deal worked out with anyone.
> 
> Ill watch the thread and see if theirs much interest(post up if youd be willing to put in some $) and go from their.


Sounds good Thanks for the help Brother!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Ahhh


smelvis said:


> Jacob and Dave and me will post within a couple day's of getting stuff so if it's not on this thread he hasn't got it. Rather than pm'ing the guy's getting dozens of boxes check your tracking and trust that they will post when they get them.
> 
> Thanks guy's but the pm's can get very overwhelming and we are very good at posting when we get them.
> 
> ...


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Great job everybody! I just looked at my UPS tracking info and it is on schedule for delivery on Thursday by close of business. Thats good news, but the great news is that the package is 11.5 pounds!!!!!! Ahhhh hahahahaha :usa2:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I will have 40ish cigars in the mail by Thursday, no entries please. Will send to Dave 2 in AL.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Not sure how clear I can make this.

*If you want to pool money for a group buy on ACIDs, someone give me a bit of a head's up before you do any purchasing.*


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Not sure how clear I can make this.
> 
> *If you want to pool money for a group buy on ACIDs, someone give me a bit of a head's up before you do any purchasing.*


Listen to Charlie he has our support and the RIGHT connections to do this. :yo:


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

^ this! Didn't anyone else read the thread about charlie's adventures on the drew estate farm?


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice work, everyone!

20 sticks on the way to Jacob: VSGs, LFD Cam Cabs, PDR Sungrowns, and some misc singles.
No entries, please.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

owaindav said:


> Ok, I just got the second part of Hinson's package! Here it is. Thanks bro!


Glad they all made it safely.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WTG Guy's Thanks for alternating shipping we really appreciate it.

Dave :usa2:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Got lots of packages today. 2 were from out of the country! But let's show the ones from in country first! JoshLucky13 sent me these sticks for the troops! Thank you much bro!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Next up is from Joe (deep). Nice troop donation! Thanks to you Joe!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Now for the out of country....I do believe these were on the slow boat from China! LOL I also believe they're from Ian (the Brain). Thanks much! For the other out of country package, please see the bomb threads or the troop packages threads!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

owaindav said:


> Now for the out of country....I do believe these were on the slow boat from China! LOL I also believe they're from Ian (the Brain). Thanks much! For the other out of country package, please see the bomb threads or the troop packages threads!


Glad they got there. Also my CAO winnings from this weekend's bonus round are headed to Jacob.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Glad they got there. Also my CAO winnings from this weekend's bonus round are headed to Jacob.


not surprising coming from Ian :thumb:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

*Wednesday Update - Stretch Drive...*

*Donations to Dave 1 (smelvis)*
Cigars = 599
Cigar Items = 49
Goodies = 210
Cash = $260.00

*Donations to Dave 2 (owaindav)*
Cigars = 2396
Cigar Items = 247
Goodies = 28
Cash = $190.00

*Total Received Donations (as of this posting)*
Cigars = *2995*
Cigar Items = *296*
Goodies = *238*
Cash = *$450.00*

Total Raffle Entries Handed out: *384*

This is it guys, let's get those cigars in to the Daves... :target: :rapture:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

owaindav said:


> Now for the out of country....I do believe these were on the slow boat from China! LOL I also believe they're from Ian (the Brain). Thanks much! For the other out of country package, please see the bomb threads or the troop packages threads!


I ordered 20 of these to your address as well. I will let you know as soon as they ship so you can track them.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

After looking at my humidor last night, I realized some of the sticks I quoted in my # didn't make it into the box. I have another shipment about ready to go to remedy that. My apologies when the numbers don't add up when the box arrives today or tomorrow.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I got 45 going out to Bama Dave on Friday.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Should be a busy day for the UPS man, Jacob's mailbox, and of course Jacob!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Good job of mixing up deliveries guy's. Thanks!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Do you guys have specific addresses you send these too? I have a friend over in Bahrain with Naval Forces Central Command and the Fifth Fleet. If you want his FPO, I would be more than happy to provide it as I am sure he would distribute out these things among fellow squids as well. I sent him a care package last week, but I wasn't sure how / where these packages got sent.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

zenom said:


> Do you guys have specific addresses you send these too? I have a friend over in Bahrain with Naval Forces Central Command and the Fifth Fleet. If you want his FPO, I would be more than happy to provide it as I am sure he would distribute out these things among fellow squids as well. I sent him a care package last week, but I wasn't sure how / where these packages got sent.


 Hey Andy, thanks for asking about this. If you can tell your buddy to email Dave and/or I and tell us as much as they can about themselves and the people they serve with, Dave will start a conversation with them and it goes from there.

I was just thinking today that I don't remember sending to any Navy folks. It might be nice to have one too since I work for a Navy contractor and build ships!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

owaindav said:


> Hey Andy, thanks for asking about this. If you can tell your buddy to email Dave and/or I and tell us as much as they can about themselves and the people they serve with, Dave will start a conversation with them and it goes from there.
> 
> I was just thinking today that I don't remember sending to any Navy folks. It might be nice to have one too since I work for a Navy contractor and build ships!


Sent him a post on facebook as I don't have his direct email address. I gave him both of your emails. I know it takes a while to get things to him as the package I sent out on the 28th of Sept. still hasn't arrived. Thank god for Boveda packs


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Got a little package being sent out to Jacob:

9405 5036 9930 0243 1908 88


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

I have the feeling Jacob can't get to his front door cuz of all the packages piled up muwhahahahahahaha:mrgreen:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

gasdocok said:


> 1) 14 people donated 1000 cigars this weekend


Thats an awesome feat! Im glad to be able to take part in that....

Congrats to the winners of the great prizes Charlie offered!

btw...did you also know that...if only 10% of the registered users on puff donated just a 5-pack each, that would raise 12,850 cigars for our troops!
.
.
.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Got a whole ton of boxes today! And have at least one, maybe two from a couple days ago. The issue is that I seem to have misplaced the camera that I have the pictures on from earlier in the week. There's a couple more places I think I could've left it that I'll try to check tomorrow. Worst case scenario, I'll just dig out the donations from the rest and re-take the pictures.

Anyway, I can at least post up today's haul.  First off, Castaweb, hit us with a great donation today. Two bundles of PDRs!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Next up is a great donation from John P. Two 25 count bundles of Makers Choice and a bundle of Gran Habanos. They look great, but I don't think I saw your profile name left anywhere, so it would be great if you would give me a holler.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Got another really fantastic donation from ptpablo! 42 cigars already conveniently put in 6 finger baggies as well as a whole bunch of spare bags for us to use. Thanks man!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Got a tasty little bundle of Liga IV coronas from David O., whose screen name I also seem to be missing. Thank you David! Hit me up when you see this and let me know who you are on here


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Received an awesome assortment of 90 smokes as well as a few cutters from Barry U. Thanks, man! The troops are going to love these. Could you hit me up with your screen name as well? Thanks again


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Got a great, heavy, and just plain awesome donation from Thom, ShortFuse, that comes to a total of 115 cigars and 5 herfadors! Thank you, Thom!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Way to go guys! You made Jacob work hard today! You guys are awesome!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

owaindav said:


> Way to go guys! You made Jacob work hard today! You guys are awesome!


I'll be posting numbers later tonight.


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks like a good hall today! Hopefully they keep coming like that, should be 50 more oba oba coming from bcp soon.

Hoping I can send some more yalls way before this ends, but running a lil low on $ lately since I got 100 post... thanks again for all the hard work u guys have been putting in.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I sent the lighters from deal extreme, it gave me a tracking number but no way to really track where it is at. Is that normal? 

RT100710864HK 

That is the tracking number, I am assuming that is Hong Kong, but it doesn't link to any shipping information when tracking the package.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

zenom said:


> I sent the lighters from deal extreme, it gave me a tracking number but no way to really track where it is at. Is that normal?
> 
> RT100710864HK
> 
> That is the tracking number, I am assuming that is Hong Kong, but it doesn't link to any shipping information when tracking the package.


Other guys have had the same experience with those lighters bro, and Dave (Smelvis) told everyone he is well aware that these things take a long time to reach their destination, so I wouldn't sweat it too much yet


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

zenom said:


> I sent the lighters from deal extreme, it gave me a tracking number but no way to really track where it is at. Is that normal?
> 
> RT100710864HK
> 
> That is the tracking number, I am assuming that is Hong Kong, but it doesn't link to any shipping information when tracking the package.


Yeah Bro it is just copy the page to Jacob or Dave and they will count them now because they can be a couple months at times.

Thanks Man!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Yeah Bro it is just copy the page to Jacob or Dave and they will count them now because they can be a couple months at times.
> 
> Thanks Man!


Already PM'd Dave 2 the information (image of the order etc). Just wanted to check, if I knew it would be that far out I would have ordered them from somewhere else  But glad I could help.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

My lighter delivery took over 21 days - they'll get there.......eventually


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

I asked that Cigar Noob (Johnathan) send my NOOB PIF to the Troop Rally and he has delivered and then some. Below is the info from his PM to me.

"Finally ordered the bundle for the troops. Nothing fancy, just a bundle of 25 Oba OBa. I have seen a lot of guys on here rave about them for being a great budget smoke. Once they get me the Tracking info I'll pass it along so u can confirm delivery. 

Here is the tracking to Jacob (WA)
1Z53E4E40369266298"

Please credit him with the donation and rally entries.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Also, for you guys who haven't yet jumped in to the Rally... the herfabomber has just added as a prize one lockbox full of ISOMs, including a Behike 52!.

Y'all might want to get in on this before it ends!!!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

zenom said:


> Already PM'd Dave 2 the information (image of the order etc). Just wanted to check, if I knew it would be that far out I would have ordered them from somewhere else  But glad I could help.


 No worries. More bang for the buck and I've got the info. I'll get it to Craig so you have your entries! Thanks!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Got these from Gasdocok today! 5 12packs of water pillows! Thanks!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

owaindav said:


> Got these from Gasdocok today! 5 12packs of water pillows! Thanks!


Just FYI if someone is wanting to donate these, they are $3.95 a 12 pack on cigar monster right now.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Just sent 5 more 12 packs to ya David. Hopefully that will help as well.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

FYI, here is the UPS tracking number for the orders I made over the weeked (80 total -- 40 Cuba Libre Ones and 40 Puros Indios Viejos Churchills) for the "Race to 1000" 

1ZEW96780301711773

Shipping to Jacob.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Just got word that Barry U., whose donation I posted up in post# 792, is angryeaglesfan. Thanks again! 

I received another ton of donations today. I'll get them posted up a little later today. You guys rock!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

*Friday Update - Jacob has more...*

*Donations to Dave 1 (smelvis)*
Cigars = 996
Cigar Items = 54
Goodies = 210
Cash = $260.00

*Donations to Dave 2 (owaindav)*
Cigars = 2396
Cigar Items = 272
Goodies = 28
Cash = $190.00

*Total Received Donations (as of this posting)*
Cigars = *3392*
Cigar Items = *326*
Goodies = *238*
Cash = *$450.00*

Total Raffle Entries Handed out: *430*

This is it guys, let's get those cigars in to the Daves... :target: :rapture:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

FYI you really really really want to win the ZK bombing, because well, were all a little nutty and some are out right crazy! So come on lets stock the daves and win some awesome prizes!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

kapathy said:


> FYI you really really really want to win the ZK bombing, because well, *were all a little nutty and some are out right crazy*! So come on lets stock the daves and win some awesome prizes!


this is true...whoever wins that prize should find themselves a new cooler or something to store their carnage


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

If any of the main guys are online send me a pm. I got a question to ask about water pillows that are on the mashup


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Pm'ed John The weekend Thank God!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

package should arrive in AL tomorrow!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> *Friday Update - Jacob has more...*
> 
> *Donations to Dave 1 (smelvis)*
> Cigars = 996
> ...


I think Craig means Jacob has some listed that are not counted but so does Dave, Our last estimate put Dave2 about 700/800 more than Jacob and me right where we need to be so Please keep alternating the donations you guy's are doing great!!

Thanks :woohoo:

Dave


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

hey Dave i think we're gonna blow right through your 4000 goal bro!!!!!!!

:woohoo:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

sweater88 said:


> hey Dave i think we're gonna blow right through your 4000 goal bro!!!!!!!
> 
> :woohoo:


I think so Joe, Way cool Bro :woohoo:


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Alrighty folks, like I said earlier, I got a bunch of donations again today. You guys are fantastic! Thank you all so much. I am so proud of Puff.

First up, ekengland07 smashed my front porch with a donation of a 129 cigars with even a handful of premiums thrown in there. This is a delicious looking package.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

From aroma, we got a fantastic 20 cigar sampler, which also included another 6 premium Ashton VSGs. Great donation, George!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Gasdocok hit the troops with two great looking bundles. Good looking sticks, man. Thank you for your support


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Derus filled up two large, flat rate boxes and probably gave the postman a hernia. In his little note he claims that it was only approximately 250 cigars, but after counting them all there ended up being a total of 331! Thank you so much, Peter.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Glad the sticks made it. 
They are EO brand cigars by the way. EO Nekkids

Way to go guys. Some kick-a$$ donations have been posted the last few days. Lets keep it up.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Alright, and finally, I got 50 Oba Oba's from Joseph D. These are are some great looking sticks, man. I've heard great things about them. Thanks so much!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow
Now that's some purty pictures guy's


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

*Satruday Morning Update*

_I may post another update tonight depenging on what is delivered today_

*Donations to Dave 1 (smelvis)*
Cigars = 1576
Cigar Items = 54
Goodies = 210
Cash = $260.00

*Donations to Dave 2 (owaindav)*
Cigars = 2396
Cigar Items = 272
Goodies = 28
Cash = $190.00

*Total Received Donations (as of this posting)*
Cigars = *3972*
Cigar Items = *326*
Goodies = *238*
Cash = *$450.00*

Total Raffle Entries Handed out: *500*

This is it guys, let's get those cigars in to the Daves... :target: :rapture:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WTG Everyone and especially Craig and our guy's!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

COYOTE JLR said:


> Alright, and finally, I got 50 Oba Oba's from Joseph D. These are are some great looking sticks, man. I've heard great things about them. Thanks so much!


Oops! Joe D. is Sweatter88. Sorry man! Totally spaced.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

COYOTE JLR said:


> Derus filled up two large, flat rate boxes and probably gave the postman a hernia. In his little note he claims that it was only approximately 250 cigars, but after counting them all there ended up being a total of 331! Thank you so much, Peter.


HOLY CRAP! Nice work guys.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

COYOTE JLR said:


> Oops! Joe D. is Sweatter88. Sorry man! Totally spaced.


Don't even sweat it bro! I'm just glad to see all those sticks landing for you!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

zenom said:


> HOLY CRAP!


Ha ha ha. I think those were my exact words when I opened up the boxes.



sweater88 said:


> Don't even sweat it bro! I'm just glad to see all those sticks landing for you!


Thanks, dude.  You guys are incredible! Trying to fit all of these into the freezer has been a heck of an adventure. And I'm talking about a freezer that's about as tall as I am with most of the shelves being used for cigars. It is a site to behold :jaw:


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

COYOTE JLR said:


> Thanks, dude.  You guys are incredible! Trying to fit all of these into the freezer has been a heck of an adventure. And I'm talking about a freezer that's about as tall as I am with most of the shelves being used for cigars. It is a site to behold.


That might be a picture worth taking and posting. Sounds like a beautiful sight.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Johnpaul said:


> That might be a picture worth taking and posting. Sounds like a beautiful sight.


I'll try to do that tonight or tomorrow. This week has easily been one of the most eventful of my life. lol. It is a site to behold though


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Awesome job everyone!! Lots of great donations guys!! This rally may even break the 5000 mark!!

:clap2::clap2::whoo::whoo::clap2::clap2:



COYOTE JLR said:


> Derus filled up two large, flat rate boxes and probably gave the postman a hernia. In his little note he claims that it was only approximately 250 cigars, but after counting them all there ended up being a total of 331! Thank you so much, Peter.


Is this the same Peter that sent 500 cigars to Dave in Alabama?? If so, this guy is a one man wrecking crew! Either way, excellent donation - WTG Peter!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:rockon: :banana: :lalala: :bounce: :high5: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:angel: :dunno: :couch2: :first: :hurt: :angel: :dunno:


----------



## At Game7 (Sep 24, 2011)

When is the package leaving? I want to send some lighters but I'm afraid they won't get to you in time even if I have that site drop ship them.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

At Game7 said:


> When is the package leaving? I want to send some lighters but I'm afraid they won't get to you in time even if I have that site drop ship them.


Weekly the rally end late the 14th give or take, The lighters will not get here in time but as we said before that's not a problem just copy and paste the order and it's counts because we know they are slow.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Must you always make us drool Smelvis?!?! :kiss:



smelvis said:


> :rockon: :banana: :lalala: :bounce: :high5: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah bro it's kinda my job


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Yeah bro it's kinda my job


Thats just wrong. :eyebrows:mg:

I have found myself becoming a bit of a tat whore. Those look delicious.:hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Hey Dave, are those prizes or are you just showing off? :biggrin:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

wow Dave......you sure know how to motivate the guys!:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

smelvis said:


> :angel: :dunno: :couch2: :first: :hurt: :angel: :dunno:


so,what's the deal with all those gorgeous sticks,ya old fart?...are you gonna send those lovelies out or is this some simple display of cigar Pr0n?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Also, for you guys who haven't yet jumped in to the Rally... the herfabomber has just added as a prize one lockbox full of ISOMs, including a Behike 52!.
> 
> Y'all might want to get in on this before it ends!!!


what my little ninja squid buddy said is true....but The Brain and I have decided that the winner of this box will not be whomever wins the ZK bombing in the rally...oh no,my friends....the mouse and I put our heads together and came up with something even more fun.

from this moment on.....Oct. 9,2010,at 2:12 PM EST,the person who makes the single largest donation(Ian and myself excluded,of course) to the Rally until we hit the 5000 cigar mark(or until the Rally officially ends,whichever comes first) will receive the box and the key from The Brain and myself as a gesture of appreciation for the kickass support that youse guys are giving to our kickass troops.

and since my prize of the box as part of the ZK bombing is off the table,I've decided that my prize as part of the ZK bombing will be a full 10-pack box of La Verite Vintage 2009,plus whatever else I decide to throw in just for fun.

all you guys donating to this Rally are freakin' awesome...I just wish I had a box for each and every one of you.

let's get to 5000 cigars,Guys!!!!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> what my little ninja squid buddy said is true....but The Brain and I have decided that the winner of this box will not be whomever wins the ZK bombing in the rally...oh no,my friends....the mouse and I put our heads together and came up with something even more fun.
> 
> from this moment on.....Oct. 9,2010,at 2:12 PM EST,the person who makes the single largest donation(Ian and myself excluded,of course) to the Rally until we hit the 5000 cigar mark(or until the Rally officially ends,whichever comes first) will receive the box and the key from The Brain and myself as a gesture of appreciation for the kickass support that youse guys are giving to our kickass troops.
> 
> ...


WTG guys you two arch enemies are awesome!!!!! :flame:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

lets get to 5k not for the prizes but because we can all part with a few sticks. Although these prizes are very very good.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

kapathy said:


> lets get to 5k not for the prizes but because we can all part with a few sticks. Although these prizes are very very good.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kapathy said:


> lets get to 5k not for the prizes but because we can all part with a few sticks. Although these prizes are very very good.


no argument there,Kev....it's not about the prizes at all....it's simply about Generosity and Gratitude in action..be it Puff members showing their gratitude to those great guys and gals all around the world protecting our freedoms and liberties,or some guys here on Puff showing gratitude to guys who donate time and resources for a great cause..it's all about Love in all manifest forms flowing...that's simple enough.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Alrighty. I got a couple more orders to post up today, but one of them actually showed up earlier in the week, containing 32 tasty smokes, and never got posted or credited.

Sdlaird, thank you for your support and your patience with me. I really appreciate it


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

And I got one other donation yesterday that I'm only now getting around to posting. Socalocmatt sent in a great donation and even dropped a killer cigar my way. Matt, thank you, both for your support and for the bomb!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

so i'm not online for a day or so and Ian & Pete are now blowing sh!t up together!! WTG gents - awesome, awesome gesture!! And Dave - the cigar pron was ... well.... very pronish!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> no argument there,Kev....it's not about the prizes at all....it's simply about Generosity and Gratitude in action..be it Puff members showing their gratitude to those great guys and gals all around the world protecting our freedoms and liberties,or some guys here on Puff showing gratitude to guys who donate time and resources for a great cause..it's all about Love in all manifest forms flowing...that's simple enough.


Well said, Pete. QFT.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> so i'm not online for a day or so and Ian & Pete are now blowing sh!t up together!! WTG gents - awesome, awesome gesture!! And Dave - the cigar pron was ... well.... very pronish!!


um,Shawn?....I know you're kind of up there in years,but don't you remember recruiting Ian and myself into the ZK?....so we're basically brothers-in-blowing-shit-up.....we can work together when the cause is worthy or if it's incredibly funny....Joe,remember that NST you and Ian had,and we totally destroyed you with a sneak attack?..classic:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:

ah....good times


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Didn't have time to post yesterday because I bought a gun! But, a pink pony delivered these.... Thanks Ray!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> um,Shawn?....I know you're kind of up there in years,but don't you remember recruiting Ian and myself into the ZK?....so we're basically brothers-in-blowing-shit-up.....we can work together when the cause is worthy or if it's incredibly funny....Joe,remember that NST you and Ian had,and we totally destroyed you with a sneak attack?..classic:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:
> 
> ah....good times


Do I remember? I haven't even made a dent in the number of smokes you guys hit me with, seriously... I was collecting in a 100 ct desktop humi, sent the majority of what I had in, and I still had to go buy a cooler by the time you guys (including Doug, Shawn and Kevin), and Ron got done with me...

bottom line for everyone following this...these guys can deeeefreakinstroy you :crutch::boom::hail::cowboyic9: :hail::llama:


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

smelvis said:


> :rockon: :banana: :lalala: :bounce: :high5: :dunno: :dunno:


:faint::faint: * MUSEUM QUALITY!!!!*


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Got a bundle (20) of famous honduran 5000 robustos Ill try to have them ship to jacob but they might have to come to me first.

oh and i better not win that lock box at 20!!!!! come on somebody donate 25...(gotta start somewhere)


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

kapathy said:


> Got a bundle (20) of famous honduran 5000 robustos Ill try to have them ship to jacob but they might have to come to me first.
> 
> oh and i better not win that lock box at 20!!!!! come on somebody donate 25...(gotta start somewhere)


believe me kevin, if comes down to the wire and thats mark to beat, I will snipe you..ound:ound:ound:oundthen I'll bomb your ass cuz your on my list!)


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

what are you santa now, makin a list checkin it twice..lalalala cant type more cause it will get stuck in my head


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Kevin, by my records, you are one of 4 ZK I have yet to formally hit.

Some of us do have lists we check... twice, three times, four times...


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

kapathy said:


> what are you santa now, makin a list checkin it twice..lalalala cant type more cause it will get stuck in my head


yea cuz you didn't know you were on my list bro.....i am building up some special ordinance for you guys that were in on that NST/MAW monkey business


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

owaindav said:


> Didn't have time to post yesterday because I bought a gun! But, a pink pony delivered these.... Thanks Ray!


you bought a gun to shoot a pink pony that delivers cigars,Dave?

that's just wrong,Bro


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> yea cuz you didn't know you were on my list bro.....i am building up some special ordinance for you guys that were in on that NST/MAW monkey business


I think you mean "llama business",Dude....we got enough animals in this freakin' menagerie without adding monkeys to it.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*
Hi Guy's ignore the pics had an idea but decided against it. We had a very successful 
Rally and we'll call it done 6:00 PM on Friday the 14th so at the least have all DC's posted by then the drawing will either happen that Friday night or Saturday.

Thanks you all it's been a great Troop Loving experience guy's

Thank You all.

Dave*


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

And thank you Dave, for all your hard work...and Dave2, Craig, Jacob and Ron,....but this aint over...

We have the rest of this week Puffers for a final push....I know I won't be the only one trying to get in a final donation so get your freezers ready guys....:rockon:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

*Monday Morning Update*

_Last week to get your donations in..._

*Donations to Dave 1 (smelvis)*
Cigars = 1637
Cigar Items = 54
Goodies = 210
Cash = $260.00

*Donations to Dave 2 (owaindav)*
Cigars = 2438
Cigar Items = 304
Goodies = 28
Cash = $190.00

*Total Received Donations (as of this posting)*
Cigars = *4075*
Cigar Items = *358*
Goodies = *238*
Cash = *$450.00*

Total Raffle Entries Handed out: *510*

This is it guys, let's get those cigars in to the Daves... :target: :rapture:[/QUOTE]


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Has this been the most successful Rally to date? Pretty impressive numbers there everyone!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

heres some more success....CI order #*CI3654433*

*shipping info to come.*

125 cigars....Dave posted about some of the troops liking flavored stuff so I asked him and he said he not gotten very many so these are all flavored and maybe he can throw a handful in every package or something! headed to Jacob and should be there before friday (2nd day)


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> heres some more success....CI order #*CI3654433*
> 
> *shipping info to come.*
> 
> 125 cigars....Dave posted about some of the troops liking flavored stuff so I asked him and he said he not gotten very many so these are all flavored and maybe he can throw a handful in every package or something! headed to Jacob and should be there before friday (2nd day)


125, WOW, I guess you do want that lockbox.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Has this been the most successful Rally to date? Pretty impressive numbers there everyone!


If not then awful close bro! :usa2:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

the_brain said:


> 125, WOW, I guess you do want that lockbox.


I just want to set the bar, hopefully that number gets beat:usa2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*
You guy's have already set some Bars bros. Lets keep some coming to ...

Jacob Royer
410 N. 3rd St.
Montesano, WA
98563

Remember we need to Have Dave @ about 700 more than me otherwise even on everything else. so I need more items like lighters, good on goodies and you can see where the cigars are at we are a couple hundred down.

Man I Love Puff no Website Loves our Troops more than Puff. If they say so point them to our Rally threads. Puff and all You guy's Rock!!

Love Ya Guy's!

Dave*


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok well my package just showed up. With the USPS being closed today and me working tomorrow I will ship to Jacob first thing wednesday.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

skfr518 said:


> Ok well my package just showed up. With the USPS being closed today and me working tomorrow I will ship to Jacob first thing wednesday.


Cool bro
Just tell Jacob on this thread what you are sending so Craig can count it since the Rally will end on Friday.

Thanks Bro!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

You've got another 50 coming from me. 25 AB tempus should be delivered to Jacob today, and the box of CAO I won in the big weekend push is going to Jacob too.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

the_brain said:


> You've got another 50 coming from me. 25 AB tempus should be delivered to Jacob today, and the box of CAO I won in the big weekend push is going to Jacob too.


You guy's just give and then give some more, You should all be proud of yourselves I am very proud of you all! :usa2:


----------



## Peter584 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'll send some tomorrow, list them tonight


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey Jacob, I will send you a pm with the DC number on wednesday, 60 cigars coming your way. A big mix of stuff but there is mostly 5 vegas, Padillas, Alec Bradleys and Diesels in there. Not the greatest but hopefully they will enjoy them as much as I do.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

kapathy said:


> Got a bundle (20) of famous honduran 5000 robustos Ill try to have them ship to jacob but they might have to come to me first.


these should be shipped directly to jacob, at least accordingly to the email i just got.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> heres some more success....CI order #*CI3654433*
> 
> *shipping info to come.*
> 
> 125 cigars....Dave posted about some of the troops liking flavored stuff so I asked him and he said he not gotten very many so these are all flavored and maybe he can throw a handful in every package or something! headed to Jacob and should be there before friday (2nd day)


flavored cigars,huh?

I'm not a fan of them myself...but happily,I know just the place to get some.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Has this been the most successful Rally to date? Pretty impressive numbers there everyone!


I dunno Kipp, we had a pretty successful rally at one of the bordells when we passed through Germany... Seeing that there is still a statute of limitations for some of the things we did, I'll just stop talking now.

It was something like what the smilies are doing, but maybe not in that order!!!
:beerchug::gaga:arty:mg::nono::spank::biggrin: :usa2::fish:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> flavored cigars,huh?
> 
> I'm not a fan of them myself...but happily,I know just the place to get some.


I'm not a fan either Pete, but Dave has been told that some of the troops really enjoy them when they send them, so I figured he could throw a few in each package he sends or something....


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

well,I hope those soldier boys like coffee-flavored cigars,cuz 4 boxes of Tabak Especial cigars have just been ordered and are on their way to Jacob. DC# to be posted when I receive it.


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Sorry to be so late getting in this but I'm pulling together a package tonight and will ship to Jacob tomorrow. 

Package will contain 100 cigars, 5 Ronson Jetlites, and some matches. 

If I've got it right I need to post the DC# and will do that tomorrow after I ship. 

Bill


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Wtg guys! 

4 boxes Pete? freakin awsome


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

I sent flavored cigars before and plan on sending some more. I know when i first started smoking thats what i liked and alot of my buddies who dont smoke love flavored cigars.

Gonna try to get another order in before the deadline, gonna make a call to a vendor tommorow if i got time


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Guy's you guy's Rock.
Pretty sure this is a new record and nice to see some flavors though I just happen to have an empty cooler.


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Hopperb said:


> Sorry to be so late getting in this but I'm pulling together a package tonight and will ship to Jacob tomorrow.
> 
> Package will contain 100 cigars, 5 Ronson Jetlites, and some matches.
> 
> ...


Package sent DC# 0311 0240 0000 5000 1254

PM to Jacob as well


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> heres some more success....CI order #*CI3654433*
> 
> *shipping info to come.*
> 
> 125 cigars....Dave posted about some of the troops liking flavored stuff so I asked him and he said he not gotten very many so these are all flavored and maybe he can throw a handful in every package or something! headed to Jacob and should be there before friday (2nd day)


ups Tracking #: 1ZEW96780201762210


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Jacob,

coming your way:

-bundle (20) Padilla 1948 EL

-bundle (20) GH 2002

- AJ Fernandez corona sampler - 12 cigars

- box of 50 Erin Go Bragh cigarrillos - this was a freebie from CI that I just added in

- 30 lighters from dealextreme that Dave posted on page one (these will take 5-15 days to get airmailed in)

OK, back to work and Thank you for everything you do.


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

andrprosh said:


> Jacob,
> 
> coming your way:
> 
> ...


UPS tracking # for cigars 1ZEW96780201778632


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Dave 1: 9505 5000 2454 1284 0001 05


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Got this package from Jason (bigslowrock) today. Thanks bro! Nice cutter there!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> um,Shawn?....I know you're kind of up there in years,but *don't you remember recruiting Ian and myself into the ZK?*....so we're basically brothers-in-blowing-shit-up.....we can work together when the cause is worthy or if it's incredibly funny....Joe,remember that NST you and Ian had,and we totally destroyed you with a sneak attack?..classic:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:
> 
> ah....good times


Yes Pete- I do - one of my finer moments here if I do say so myself! :first:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Jacob,
package on it's way to you

UPS tracking # 1Z53E4E41267686964


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Glad they arrived Dave in AL!

Great job all


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Bunch more came in the past couple of days  My UPS driver is starting to give me funny looks. lol. Now, there's a few boxes I got that didn't have any usernames included in them and my brain is totally fried right now, so I may not remember if you contacted me earlier to warn me that these were on their way. If that's the case, please just quote my post that has your donation in it and let us know. We'll get you all taken care of. Thanks so much for your patience, folks!

First off, a nice donation from BOTLWife, Summer, who informs me that this is only the first part of the donation she's sent in. Thanks a ton, Summer.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

From John P. we got a great donation of 50 Oba Oba. These are some testy and hefty feelings sticks.  Thank you so much for your generosity, John!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Now, here is a bit of a tricky one. As far as I saw, there wasn't even a slip in here with the person's billing information on it. It's a great donation. A whole box of Alec Bradley and a 5er of Kensington. Please, whoever sent this great donation in, post up so we can give you credit


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Got another great donation of 50 Oba Oba from Kapathy. Thanks for your support man! The troops are in for a great treat and it's so good that those of us back home are thinking of them


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

From Terry P. we got a great donation of 110 cigars plus 6 freebies from ***************.com. Thank you, Terry!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Oldmso54 sent in another great donation. 59 cigar, several handfuls of match boxes, a box of freezer bags, and a bunch of cigarbands for my personal use! Thanks man! Those freezer bags were a life saver after all of these donations came pouring in.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Last for the evening, Derek W. sent in another 50 Oba Obas. Thanks man! Thanks to all of you. You guys are great and have made this a record rally.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Being a veteran, all I can say is Wow. It impresses me with the generosity of you guys/gals on this forum and I know the active duty guys/gals defending our freedom today will love this. I sent my buddy some sticks and he finally got them in Bahrain yesterday. It was like Christmas for him. I know those serving will enjoy every bit of everything everyone has donated. From the bottom of a vet's heart, thanks to all who are serving, have served and who have donated to this great cause.

- Andy


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

zenom said:


> Being a veteran, all I can say is Wow. It impresses me with the generosity of you guys/gals on this forum and I know the active duty guys/gals defending our freedom today will love this. I sent my buddy some sticks and he finally got them in Bahrain yesterday. It was like Christmas for him. I know those serving will enjoy every bit of everything everyone has donated. From the bottom of a vet's heart, thanks to all who are serving, have served and who have donated to this great cause.
> 
> - Andy


It is our pleasure sir...thank you for serving as well! As long as there are people willing to sign their lives away to protect our freedoms, I will be here to send them a small token of appreciation...and I know that all the other brothers feel the same way. God bless America!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

It isn't much, but another dozen sticks headed yOur way Jacob. 

0310349000001977282


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Since I just got a bunch of sticks in I might send a few out as well. See if I can get them out today. If so will shoot you a DC Jacob.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

COYOTE JLR said:


> Now, here is a bit of a tricky one. As far as I saw, there wasn't even a slip in here with the person's billing information on it. It's a great donation. A whole box of Alec Bradley and a 5er of Kensington. Please, whoever sent this great donation in, post up so we can give you credit


That was me, sorry the Kensington were suposed to be Tempus too.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Just sent 20 sticks to you (Jacob). After I sent the box I realized I forgot a humidipack, hope they arrive ok. They are all still in cello and the bubble bags. 

03102640000050245451

Dave 2 should be getting his humidi packs today most likely, and his lighters from Hong Kong some time next year it sounds like.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

:usa2: Great stuff guys...way to show our support!!! :usa2:


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

I havent been active on the boards since my daughter was born 7/26. I thought what better way to get back into the swing of things than sending some sticks to the troops. Rally On!!

03103490000112792682


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ko4000 said:


> I havent been active on the boards since my daughter was born 7/26. I thought what better way to get back into the swing of things than sending some sticks to the troops. Rally On!!
> 
> 03103490000112792682


Welcome back & way to go Kash


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> It is our pleasure sir...thank you for serving as well! As long as there are people willing to sign their lives away to protect our freedoms, I will be here to send them a small token of appreciation...and I know that all the other brothers feel the same way. God bless America!


What Kipp said /\



ko4000 said:


> I havent been active on the boards since my daughter was born 7/26. I thought what better way to get back into the swing of things than sending some sticks to the troops. Rally On!!
> 
> 03103490000112792682


congrats on that baby girl!!!


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Welcome back & way to go Kash





FWTX said:


> congrats on that baby girl!!!


Thanks guys!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Sorry, I almost forgot completely about this, so here is my contribution that is on it's way to Jacob:

Order # 613105 for 154 cigars
Order # CI3660523 for 50 cigars
Order # 1012T0C1 for 20 lighters

I will go thru my humi when I get home and see whatelse I can send.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Oops, double post sorry!!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

EricF said:


> Sorry, I almost forgot completely about this, so here is my contribution that is on it's way to Jacob:
> 
> Order # 613105 for 154 cigars
> Order # CI3660523 for 50 cigars
> ...


And we have a new leader for the lockbox.... And yes the winner of the lockbox gets the key too.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

nicely done Eric....Fight for that lock box boys,....aged behike on the line!!!!!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> nicely done Eric....Fight for that lock box boys,....aged behike on the line!!!!!


And many more goodies... Trust me you want the box.... Sweater88, where is your counter-attack to take the box back?


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

the_brain said:


> And many more goodies... Trust me you want the box.... Sweater88, where is your counter-attack to take the box back?


I'm thinkin' about that actually, I wouldn't have wanted to win with 125 flavored cigars anyway, that would just be a hollow victory:twisted:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

EricF said:


> Sorry, I almost forgot completely about this, so here is my contribution that is on it's way to Jacob:
> 
> Order # 613105 for 154 cigars
> Order # CI3660523 for 50 cigars
> ...


Nice going man.

I am curious what the count is up to right now with what is in and what is coming. It seriously has to be well over 5k cigars? Possibly 6k?


----------



## jerobinson17 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just shipped out 160 sticks to Jacob
0311 1660 0000 3237 2928


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Trying to get the company to put up their amex to buy some smokes for the troops as well, will see how it goes


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

zenom said:


> Nice going man.
> 
> I am curious what the count is up to right now with what is in and what is coming. It seriously has to be well over 5k cigars? Possibly 6k?


We're between 4k and 5K of confirmed deliveries. I'll post official numbers tonight once Dave and Jacob have a chance to receive and post today's shipments.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Just an FYI I also posted Dave Bonette's wish list to the guys at work and on my facebook. I will send Jacob any USPS stuff I get so he is aware its coming. I figured we got the cigars the boys and girls can use some everyday stuff too. I know one co-worker ordered some playing cards and slim jims. I hope thats ok.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

FYI
I am posting an official donation from David in Cash

David_ESM donated $300 cash and say's if he wins anything he wants it re donated back to the troops.

David very very generous bro!

Thank You!


Craig and Jacob can you perform the proper entries for this incredible donation please guy's. Wow David!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Jacob, incoming............

DC 0311 1660 0002 3817 6733


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

For the amazon wish list stuff, do you (Dave & Jacob) get notified when something is ordered? I wasn't sure if I needed to send you the USPS / UPS stuff or not so you had it. Another one of the guys from work ordered some stuff (Rice Crispy Treats) and not sure if you guys get those notifications.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

That is incredible David...wow!



smelvis said:


> FYI
> I am posting an official donation from David in Cash
> 
> David_ESM donated $300 cash and say's if he wins anything he wants it re donated back to the troops.
> ...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

zenom said:


> For the amazon wish list stuff, do you (Dave & Jacob) get notified when something is ordered? I wasn't sure if I needed to send you the USPS / UPS stuff or not so you had it. Another one of the guys from work ordered some stuff (Rice Crispy Treats) and not sure if you guys get those notifications.


I just get stuff I ordered myself but maybe Jacob should answer since I have his address as delivery for me. but no I still have my email.

So I would say no only the person ordering would get the notification. Yep pretty sure of that now.

Thanks Bro!

PS
For Rally Entries this late I would just cut and paste a copy of the receipt to David or Jacob whomever you are sending to and they will give you proper entries bro. And post them.

Thanks man!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Sent this to Jacob and Dave (Smelvis) as well.

I fired off 20 cigars earlier today from my stash and then just ordered.

2 Bundles (20 ea.) Value Line 300H Corona's
10 Aqua Soft Flame Fish Blue Lighters.

Here are the lighters http://www.famous-smoke.com/aqua+soft+flame+fish+print+blue+lighter/item+35027

No idea how good they are, but $1.95 ea.

Will post codes when I get them for the latest order.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Dang, some pretty awesome stuff going on here!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

the_brain said:


> And we have a new leader for the lockbox.... And yes the winner of the lockbox gets the key too.


so whats the "official" count for the box & key at this point & is this total cigars sent for the rally or just from the point forward of you and Pete's scheme ...er - I mean "collaboration... yeah, that's what I meant


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

EricF said:


> Sorry, I almost forgot completely about this, so here is my contribution that is on it's way to Jacob:
> 
> Order # 613105 for 154 cigars
> Order # CI3660523 for 50 cigars
> ...


Another 31 going out tomorrow!!! :tu

DC 9405 5036 9930 0249 0062 99


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> so whats the "official" count for the box & key at this point & is this total cigars sent for the rally or just from the point forward of you and Pete's scheme ...er - I mean "collaboration... yeah, that's what I meant


As we are trying to drive a last minute flurry of donations, it is from the announcement on. And trust me, as the only person who knows what is in the box, people want it.

EricF is currently in the lead at 235.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

smelvis said:


> FYI
> I am posting an official donation from David in Cash
> 
> David_ESM donated $300 cash and say's if he wins anything he wants it re donated back to the troops.
> ...


Someone must have won big in Vegas . LOL!

Seriously, way to go David. Awesome donation.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

the_brain said:


> As we are trying to drive a last minute flurry of donations, it is from the announcement on. And trust me, as the only person who knows what is in the box, people want it.
> 
> EricF is currently in the lead at 235.


Regardless of who gets the box this was all for a great cause.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

max gas said:


> Someone must have won big in Vegas . LOL!


Big? Not really...

Enough to buy a nice enough purse for the wife that she didn't care what I did with the rest (donated to the troops)? Yep.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Enough to buy a nice enough purse for the wife that she didn't care what I did with the rest (donated to the troops)? Yep.


Well played!!!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Big? Not really...
> 
> Enough to buy a nice enough purse for the wife that she didn't care what I did with the rest (donated to the troops)? Yep.


Outstanding generosity David - complements :first:


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

EricF said:


> Another 36 going out tomorrow!!! :tu
> 
> DC 9405 5036 9930 0249 0062 99


Found room for 5 more!!! :tu


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

smelvis said:


> FYI
> I am posting an official donation from David in Cash
> 
> David_ESM donated $300 cash and say's if he wins anything he wants it re donated back to the troops.
> ...


Just went out. Apparently you can't put delivery confirmation on a standard envelope, so sorry for the inconvenience of the signature, but it went certified. #7010 3090 0001 2048 3383

Should be there by Friday.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Order # 613105 for 154 cigars - Tracking number -1Z53E4E40367609162


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

the_brain said:


> As we are trying to drive a last minute flurry of donations, it is from the announcement on. And trust me, as the only person who knows what is in the box, people want it.
> 
> EricF is currently in the lead at 235.


Everyone thats interested in winning the lockbox - git er done!

If i can make it home by friday i will send out enough to snipe that puppy! :yo:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*
I would switch to some cash guy's if that counts. We have a lot of cigars  you guy's are all pretty special people :yo:

Me/smelvis
Amazon Payments for cash [email protected]
Amazon Payments if full Ron will pass it on [email protected] 
Mail...Dave Bonnette PO Box 3563 Bellevue, WA 98009

Dave 2
For Dave 2 (owaindav) mail to
David Bowles
358 Dogwood Dr.
Mobile, AL 36609
Amazon Payments [email protected]* :yo:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

I think Eric put in 5 more so unofficially i think the number to beat is 240 but check with The_Brain before you quote me...him and Pete are the official tally keepers for the lockbox....

Remember guys....Ian is the origin of the box....I have been bombed by Ian, trust me, you want that box...just sayin!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> I think Eric put in 5 more so unofficially i think the number to beat is 240 but check with The_Brain before you quote me...him and Pete are the official tally keepers for the lockbox....
> 
> Remember guys....Ian is the origin of the box....I have been bombed by Ian, trust me, you want that box...just sayin!


The official number for the leader is 240. So far.....


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

I think the lock box was a good idea, seems like it did the intended purpose which i assume was to get one more rally of cigars before the end of the contest. Ive got a feeling their will be a couple more big orders before its over trying to win.

Just curious and it might be in one of the 64 pages, but how do you guys send the cigars out? What im asking is do you send out like 100 cigars to X amount of troops/groups one month and then in another month or so send out another package? I havent been around long enough to see how you guys did it in the past.

thanks again to the people running this and the people donating! Just think if every cigar or any forum for that matter did rallys like this, Id imagine it would help our guys and gals over seas have a better day even if its for a few hours.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

The following is Being Shipped to Jacob Royer:
Est. 1844 Anejado No. 50-xtra 18 cigars

Thank you for all of the hard work that you do for he troops.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Smelvis, I also just sent some funds to you through Amazon Payments. Thanks again for the work both of you are doing for the troops.

Watchman_01


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

watchman_01 said:


> Smelvis, I also just sent some funds to you through Amazon Payments. Thanks again for the work both of you are doing for the troops.
> 
> Watchman_01


Payment From: brian 
Amount: $40.00
Balance: $40.00
Optional Note: Watchman_01 cash for the troop rally. Thanks for all your hard work.

Thanks Brian!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

apollyon9515 said:


> I think the lock box was a good idea, seems like it did the intended purpose which i assume was to get one more rally of cigars before the end of the contest. Ive got a feeling their will be a couple more big orders before its over trying to win.
> 
> Just curious and it might be in one of the 64 pages, but how do you guys send the cigars out? What im asking is do you send out like 100 cigars to X amount of troops/groups one month and then in another month or so send out another package? I havent been around long enough to see how you guys did it in the past.
> 
> thanks again to the people running this and the people donating! Just think if every cigar or any forum for that matter did rallys like this, Id imagine it would help our guys and gals over seas have a better day even if its for a few hours.


I agree with this....Pete and Ian did a great thing and its really brought the numbers up...thanks to Ian and Pete

all the guys that donated prizes made this thing go as long as it has...thank you all

The guys putting this on did an absolutely outstanding job...than you all too....

Puff RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I will do my best to send some cash Friday.

Guys I know I have said this before.....
I know we have some active duty guys/gals/friends here, some vets like myself from many different services, served in different situations. I can only say that for me it touches me to see so many people care for those men and women who are serving for US. All to often they are forgotten. A lot of times it is out of site and out of mind and we forget about those who everyday are being fired upon, dodging or hitting IED's, being injured or supporting those on the front line. These men and women deserve all that we are doing for them x 1000. God bless all of you who have provided to this cause and to those who allow the freedoms I / we often take for granted. To all those serving right now at home or abroad. THANK YOU SO MUCH.

Thanks to all those who put their time in to handle this rally as well. You guys are amazing.

- andy


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

zenom said:


> I will do my best to send some cash Friday.
> 
> Guys I know I have said this before.....
> I know we have some active duty guys/gals/friends here, some vets like myself from many different services, served in different situations. I can only say that for me it touches me to see so many people care for those men and women who are serving for US. All to often they are forgotten. A lot of times it is out of site and out of mind and we forget about those who everyday are being fired upon, dodging or hitting IED's, being injured or supporting those on the front line. These men and women deserve all that we are doing for them x 1000. God bless all of you who have provided to this cause and to those who allow the freedoms I / we often take for granted. To all those serving right now at home or abroad. THANK YOU SO MUCH.
> ...


X2 Andy plus what Joe said, I get tears in my eye thinking about it.

Hey we have a question. Dave's nephew we sent I think two boxes to him on 9-16 and checked the DC's and they show they arrived at or to the APO on the 9-19 but Dave Nephew Kelly Scott say's he hasn't got them.

Thom anyone serving is there anything we can do or can he do anything? That was 4 day's shy of a month ago and I am getting reports of stuff landing in 10/12 day's :noidea:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

*Wednesday Evening Update*

_Last *2 DAYS* to get your donations in..._

*Donations to Dave 1 (smelvis)*
Cigars = 2067
Cigar Items = 57
Goodies = 211
Cash = $600.00

*Donations to Dave 2 (owaindav)*
Cigars = 2479
Cigar Items = 309
Goodies = 28
Cash = $190.00

*Total Received Donations (as of this posting)*
Cigars = *4546*
Cigar Items = *366*
Goodies = *239*
Cash = *$790.00*

Total Raffle Entries Handed out: *565*

This is it guys, let's get those cigars in to the Daves... :target: :rapture:

**** Unoffcial Numbers in the sky... 1000+ going to Jacob*


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

great job everyone...thats alot of tickets handed out, for some very nice prizes, good luck to everyone with tickets


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*
Okay we prefer some cash now but if your still sending cigars send to Dave 2 The numbers switched again guy's great job ya all 

But if sending cigars send to Dave 2 please! :yo:

For Dave 2 (owaindav) mail to
David Bowles
358 Dogwood Dr.
Mobile, AL 36609

Thanks Peeps

Dave* :yo:


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

smelvis said:


> X2 Andy plus what Joe said, I get tears in my eye thinking about it.
> 
> Hey we have a question. Dave's nephew we sent I think two boxes to him on 9-16 and checked the DC's and they show they arrived at or to the APO on the 9-19 but Dave Nephew Kelly Scott say's he hasn't got them.
> 
> Thom anyone serving is there anything we can do or can he do anything? That was 4 day's shy of a month ago and I am getting reports of stuff landing in 10/12 day's :noidea:


There are so many things that could go wrong with military mail, I'm not sure where to start.

A BOTL tried to bomb me and it took 30 days from when customs smacked it in the USA to get to my hands in Iraq. It was a dropshipment from CI and I normally get those in 8 days. The other 22 were spent going to the wrong base, traveling back to me, sitting in the mail room, and me finally being delivered the goods.

I've heard horror stories about guys in Afghanistan bein airdropped their mail and supplies. The pilots miss a dropzone or a chute doesn't open and their mail is either a) on the otherside of a mountain, or b) a much more compact version of what it was.

There is just so much that can go wrong with normal mail, but since we're the military and we hire a separate contractor for it that should only make the problems 3 times as bad... Unfortunately, it multiplies exponentially with each level we add to it. That is why we are so happy to get mail, period. Some guys (admittedly myself) will buy stuff on-line just for the thrill of hearing their name during mail call. I've had my wife send mail to some of our single Soldiers that dont get mail often to cheer them up.

Mail = Morale

care packages = happy Soldiers

Puff Troop Rally = The most generous group of guys I have never met!

Thom/Shortfuse/SFC Hennig


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

ShortFuse said:


> There are so many things that could go wrong with military mail, I'm not sure where to start.
> 
> A BOTL tried to bomb me and it took 30 days from when customs smacked it in the USA to get to my hands in Iraq. It was a dropshipment from CI and I normally get those in 8 days. The other 22 were spent going to the wrong base, traveling back to me, sitting in the mail room, and me finally being delivered the goods.
> 
> ...


He's actually my boss's nephew. He said they only get mail where he is once a week at most. So, I still have hopes that it's going to arrive.

He also said he found a minute to get on here and register and he looked at this Rally and was amazed at how much we care about our soldiers! You guys are all awesome BTW! Hopefully he'll stop by and say hello next time he gets a chance.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Nephew, son, daughter, father mother all Soldiers all have more guts and my respect more than any fake ass politician ect..I guess that's all I have to say Thom said it all.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Nephew, son, daughter, father mother all *Soldiers all have more guts and my respect more than any fake ass politician ect*..I guess that's all I have to say Thom said it all.


couldn't have said that better!!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Track Orders | Famous Smoke Shop

I hope that link works. I'm on my phone. Heres my contribution. Keep up the great work everyone.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> There are so many things that could go wrong with military mail, I'm not sure where to start.
> 
> A BOTL tried to bomb me and it took 30 days from when customs smacked it in the USA to get to my hands in Iraq. It was a dropshipment from CI and I normally get those in 8 days. The other 22 were spent going to the wrong base, traveling back to me, sitting in the mail room, and me finally being delivered the goods.
> 
> ...


Well said bro...a big thank you to anyone who has donated anything to this amazing rally. This was the best rally that I have seen and the generosity and kindness of Puffers is amazing. You all make me proud to be part of this community.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

EricF said:


> Order # 613105 for 154 cigars - Tracking number -1Z53E4E40367609162


Order for 50 cigars CI3660523 Tracking number 1ZEW96780301793140


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Eric's an animal. Incredible man.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> *
> Okay we prefer some cash now but if your still sending cigars send to Dave 2 The numbers switched again guy's great job ya all
> 
> But if sending cigars send to Dave 2 please! :yo:
> ...


:bump: eace:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Dang! That's an AWESOME number of cigars!!!

Super great job Puff!!!

$ . . . $ . . . $ . . . $


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Pallav H. P Donated $100 for the Troops

Thanks Bro very generous!

Please let us know you Puff handle for your entries bro!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

jerobinson17 said:


> Just shipped out 160 sticks to Jacob
> 0311 1660 0000 3237 2928


Way to go Fort Worth! - make us proud!!! :usa2:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I know Smelvis, needs $$. Smelvis do you need accessories still?

Does Dave2 still need smokes? Cutters/Accessories?

Trying to get a gauge to see what else I might be able to help with. 

Right now famous smokes has some of the Plasencia seconds on sale for $19.99 a bundle (20).


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

zenom said:


> I know Smelvis, needs $$. Smelvis do you need accessories still?
> 
> Does Dave2 still need smokes? Cutters/Accessories?
> 
> ...


Cash is good for us both.

Dave 2 is going to be less than me in the end with cigars so anyone sending cigars should send to Dave 2

Dave 2 needs goodies from his amazon list.

I am fine with goodies and we both can just buy them but I need lighters.

One thing I do is I have two boxes of slim Jims sent to me every month automatically I use them as peanuts to fill the holes so all the space is filled.

PS
We have BCP selling us cutters at cost so we both bought 300 of them so we are both good there guy's, Thanks to ***************.com

eace: Thanks Guy's you all rock! eace:


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

smelvis said:


> Pallav H. P Donated $100 for the Troops
> 
> Thanks Bro very generous!
> 
> Please let us know you Puff handle for your entries bro!


It's php007,wish I could do more. No need for entries.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Cuba Libre ONE 'The Brute' MAZO OF 20 
Puros Indios Viejo Churchill nat~ BDL OF 20 

Tracking Infromation 

A 1 1ZEW96780301711773 


Two bundles of each (80) should hit Jacob today from the mini weekend rally. 

Also, following the rally, I donated the Cains that I won to the rally as well. Did those make it? 

I want to see this thing top 5k even 6k.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

My package from BCP should have arrived today at Jacob's place. It arrived just in the nick of time.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

great job! and well said Thom, anything we can do for you guys is well worth it!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

php007 said:


> It's php007,wish I could do more. No need for entries.


You did plenty bro Thank You! :clap2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

sdlaird said:


> Cuba Libre ONE 'The Brute' MAZO OF 20
> Puros Indios Viejo Churchill nat~ BDL OF 20
> 
> Tracking Infromation
> ...


Thanks Bro
The cains are going to Charlie then he is sending them to me and onto a special Troop you will agree deserves them. Soon we hope they get here in time the mail ti Iraq stops.

Thanks


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Sweet. Makes my day


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Im gonna post a idea of mine.........
I got a dress box of wolfman. Ill sell 2 two packs at $50 each, but you have to send the $ to one of the guys on this rally. I can send them direct from me or send them all to dave/smelvis and he can send them you to you guys.

I will only do this if the main guys dont me doing this, figure its the least i can do. lord knows i cant smoke 13 cigars at once 

hope this helps and if any of you guys dont think this is a good idea let me konw.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

apollyon9515 said:


> Im gonna post a idea of mine.........
> I got a dress box of wolfman. Ill sell 2 two packs at $50 each, but you have to send the $ to one of the guys on this rally. I can send them direct from me or send them all to dave/smelvis and he can send them you to you guys.
> 
> I will only do this if the main guys dont me doing this, figure its the least i can do. lord knows i cant smoke 13 cigars at once
> ...


thats awsome...if dave and dave approve, i will take one.... i will take a pack and i will send the money to them as soon as i hear from you, and you get the entries, i get the smokes, and i will keep one cigar and bomb the other one to a deserving botl


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

apollyon9515 said:


> Im gonna post a idea of mine.........
> I got a dress box of wolfman. Ill sell 2 two packs at $50 each, but you have to send the $ to one of the guys on this rally. I can send them direct from me or send them all to dave/smelvis and he can send them you to you guys.
> 
> I will only do this if the main guys dont me doing this, figure its the least i can do. lord knows i cant smoke 13 cigars at once
> ...


Dude are you sure? We are kicking ass already bro. That said you do what you want and if you do you should just mail them yourself bro we are gonna get busy mailing in a few day's 

Either way you Rock and personally I think you should enjoy them but it's your call!

I just Love this Place.

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

sdlaird said:


> Sweet. Makes my day


Ours too Bro and the recipient was Charlies Idea and I agree with him. We'll put a note saying they are from you personally bro.

Thanks Scott! eace:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Dude are you sure? We are kicking ass already bro. That said you do what you want and if you do you should just mail them yourself bro we are gonna get busy mailing in a few day's
> 
> Either way you Rock and personally I think you should enjoy them but it's your call!
> 
> ...


we're all just following your lead brother


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

sdlaird said:


> Sweet. Makes my day


I could expand on this but reading this last few pages has tears in my eye's How the hell does a group of people like you all exist on the internet and the rest of the world has such shat in it.

It's just incredible I am just so humbled to know you all. I am a lucky lucky man!

Love you all. ray: Thank You Lord!

Dave

I want to add if you ever have a bad day remember how you have helped so many of our brothers and sisters who protect us and hold your head high! Very High!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Boss always says I wait till the last minute to get things done. 

tracking number: 602038415000119 - 125 cigars 

Thank You! We Appreciate your Business!
Your Order Number is: 98 - 300 cigars 

Will add tracking when I receive it.

Hope this gets us closer to 6k :usa2:


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

smelvis said:


> I could expand on this but reading this last few pages has tears in my eye's How the hell does a group of people like you all exist on the internet and the rest of the world has such shat in it.
> 
> It's just incredible I am just so humbled to know you all. I am a lucky lucky man!
> 
> ...


Ya know, Dave, I see it like this.... Yes, there is a lot of Shat out there, but I like to believe it is a minority. The majority of the rest of us are good folks without much direction, inspiration or outlet for our goodness. (maybe this is just me) Then there is a small minority (like you, Owanidav, Jacob et al) that inspire, motivate, coordinate and lead. 
:director:
If I hadn't stumbled upon Puff and then these threads, I don't know that I would have had the individual inspiration, nor the logistical know how or means, to make any contribution. (Others are making contributions that dwarf mine for sure). We want to do good things, but just dont know how or where to start.
]
I love this country, consider myself a patriot and have a huge soft spot for our military. They go out and put their life on the line to protect this country, complete strangers to them and our way of life. We owe them so much. (50/50 chance that I cry when I hear the national anthem, dunno why) so you and others have provided the outlet and direction for that goodness inside that would have otherwise just wandered around looking for a purpose.

So I/we thank you for the inspiration and leadership. To answer your question, I would say in a sense a lot of us "exist" because of you and your bretheren leading this charge.

Now back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

sdlaird said:


> Ya know, Dave, I see it like this.... Yes, there is a lot of Shat out there, but I like to believe it is a minority. The majority of the rest of us are good folks without much direction, inspiration or outlet for our goodness. (maybe this is just me) Then there is a small minority (like you, Owanidav, Jacob et al) that inspire, motivate, coordinate and lead.
> :director:
> If I hadn't stumbled upon Puff and then these threads, I don't know that I would have had the individual inspiration, nor the logistical know how or means, to make any contribution. (Others are making contributions that dwarf mine for sure). We want to do good things, but just dont know how or where to start.
> ]
> ...


+ 1 million

and to add, I get sick of reading all of bad things that this day and age of instant media creates....it's a blessing to have the power of the internet do some good for a change....it has brought a complete bunch of strangers together to do something immensely wonderful for the greater good of the men and women who serve this proud country....to all of those who are currently serving, have served, the families who support them, and the great guys who have organized this rally, I stand up and salute you! You make me damn proud to be an American citizen!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

This is the last day guys, if you have sent something and CoyoteJLR (Jacob) or owaindav (Dave) have not posted confirmation of the receipt by 3:00PM please PM me your details so I can add you to the ticket list.

I'll send a reminder tonight before I start to tally up the tickets for the Draw.

Great job guys, 

Craig


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Just put 140 cigars in route to Dave 2 from famous-smoke. 

Order: 3492477


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

n3uka said:


> Boss always says I wait till the last minute to get things done.
> 
> tracking number: 602038415000119 - 125 cigars
> 
> ...


Did I read that right? 425 sticks!?! If so we have a new leader for the lockbox!!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Did I read that right? 425 sticks!?! If so we have a new leader for the lockbox!!


I have PM confirmation that this is correct. 425!!! So we have a new leader for the lockbox, so Snipe Him!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

zenom said:


> Just put 140 cigars in route to Dave 2 from famous-smoke.
> 
> Order: 3492477


Make sure you send me a PM as well, that way I don't miss it.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

daaammnnn

you guys are insane!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

bigslowrock said:


> daaammnnn
> 
> you guys are insane!


Insanity is contagious... It seems the #1 factor in the spread of this disease is membership to Puff.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Unfortunately I will be off line during the drawing, but I would like to throw out a big THANK YOU to the Daves and all their helpers, Jacob, Craig, and of course Ron Shuckins the mad bomber, for making this Rally happen, and not forgetting each and every person who contributed selflessly to make it a success. 
I've never been associated with a finer group of people in my life , except for my last trip to Baby Dolls Mammary Emporium. 
Good luck to you all! :grouphug:

p.s. whoever wins the Sopranos red box - fear not, I have it in possession and will get it out promptly next week


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

:bump2:

Only a couple hours to get your posts in boyz....


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Got to beat 425 for the lock box, snipe it!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

sdlaird said:


> Ya know, Dave, I see it like this.... Yes, there is a lot of Shat out there, but I like to believe it is a minority. The majority of the rest of us are good folks without much direction, inspiration or outlet for our goodness. (maybe this is just me) Then there is a small minority (like you, Owanidav, Jacob et al) that inspire, motivate, coordinate and lead.
> :director:
> If I hadn't stumbled upon Puff and then these threads, I don't know that I would have had the individual inspiration, nor the logistical know how or means, to make any contribution. (Others are making contributions that dwarf mine for sure). We want to do good things, but just dont know how or where to start.
> ]
> ...


Well said Scott and Thanks. I won't muck it up as it is perfect as it is. plus I am just to emotional some day's.

Thanks Guy's :hug:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Got to beat 425 for the lock box, snipe it!!


PM inbound.

Edit: See that!? Reply number #1,000... Yeah buddy.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> *
> Okay we prefer some cash now but if your still sending cigars send to Dave 2 The numbers switched again guy's great job ya all
> 
> But if sending cigars send to Dave 2 please! :yo:
> ...


 Last Push Four hours to go and we can extend till tomorrow if we need to. no real rush Thanks!!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

i know i had some stuff land that Jacob hasn't posted yet...busy week for that guy!!!:biggrin:


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

sweater88 said:


> i know i had some stuff land that Jacob hasn't posted yet...busy week for that guy!!!:biggrin:


I can't imagine. My last shipment landed today.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

You guys are all amazing! I hope you know that. There has been another huge rush of cigars sent in to me over the last couple days.

First off, Kevin K. sent in a bundle of Famous cigars. Thank you Kevin!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Next up, another donation from Sweater88, this guy is a machine! Thank you, Joe. You blow my mind.  4 bundles and a box of Oliveros!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

sdlaird sent in another 80 sticks on the form of 4 bundles.  Thank you, Scott!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Andriy P. sent in 52 cigars and a big box of minis! Thanks Andriy! Please let us know what your screen name is if you get the chance


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

HopperB sent in a big donation of 100 cigars, 5 Ronsons, a big box of matches, and a handful of humidi packs. Thanks you so much! That was a hefty box.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Skfr518 sent in another 65 cigars. Thank you, Brad! You're awesome, buddy.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Jon N. sent in a bundle of 25 Oba Oba and a few freebies from ***************.com. Thank you, Jon!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

KO4000 sent in a tasty package of 11 cigars. Thank you so much! There are some tasty sticks in there.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Cramer sent in a really tasty looking 5 pack. There are a couple of my favorites in there


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a nameless box from amazon.com that contains 40 rice krispy treats. Please give us a holler as to who you are if you can. Thanks!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

glad the famous order went stright to you and it would have been silly to pay for shipping twice.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

JERobinson17 (I think is the tag, if I read it right) sent in a great looking box full of 161 cigars, 10 minis, and 9 good cutters. Thank you!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Peter584 sent in a nice package of 60 cigars. These are some great sticks, Pete! Thank you


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Gasdocok sent in another pack of 12 good looking cigars. Thanks man!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

ekengland07 sent in another great mix of 28 cigars. Thanks, dude!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

COYOTE JLR said:


> I have a nameless box from amazon.com that contains 40 rice krispy treats. Please give us a holler as to who you are if you can. Thanks!


I believe that is from a co-worker of mine. I got them to buy stuff from Dave Bonette's wish list. If the DC was 9102901001297200550452 , its definitely from him.

Should be some altoids, Slim Jims, Jacks Links Beef & Cheese, Austin Cookies & Crackers, Jelly Beans, Ziplocs coming from some of my family and co-workers.

More cigars and lighters coming to you that were already sent before the switch (60 cigars and 10 lighters).

Then we sent off 140 smokes today to Dave 2 as well.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

zenom said:


> I believe that is from a co-worker of mine. I got them to buy stuff from Dave Bonette's wish list. If the DC was 9102901001297200550452 , its definitely from him.
> 
> Should be some altoids, Slim Jims, Jacks Links Beef & Cheese, Austin Cookies & Crackers, Jelly Beans, Ziplocs coming from some of my family and co-workers.
> 
> ...


Thanks, dude! That's a ton of help and the effort you and your family and friends have put forward has been fantastic! Thank you for everything and sorry for not being super great about getting back to PMs. Life has been a bit hectic lately. lol


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

COYOTE JLR said:


> Skfr518 sent in another 65 cigars. Thank you, Brad! You're awesome, buddy.


You have done an amazing job with all you support Jacob, see you tomorrow I hope! First drink is on me for all your hard work.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Gonna see if my local B&M wants to support as well. Will let you guys know asap.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Damn you wet siders and your local herfs... Gonna have to drive over real soon... We'll see about next month.

Back on topic.

That is another incredible wave of packages. Puff, you rule.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Damn you wet siders and your local herfs... Gonna have to drive over real soon... We'll see about next month.
> 
> Back on topic.
> 
> That is another incredible wave of packages. Puff, you rule.


I am thinking the real wave will hit Mon-Fri next week. Because a lot of people were still sending, and I know we sent out more today.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Absolutely. I believe there is probably well over 1,000 cigars still in the mail from the final couple days.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Holy Shnikies. You Puffers really are incredible, you know that?!

My hat's off to you all. Daves, Jacob, Craig, Ron... thank you for doing what you all do to make this happen, and to those of you who gave what may well end up being 6,000 sticks... that's 6,000 troops who will enjoy an hour or two of rest and relaxation while they're deployed away from their homes, family, friends, and all that they know and love in order to protect our freedoms. Way to go, guys!


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Looking forward to the finally tally and glad im not the one having to count them all.

I am going to sell a 2 pack of wolfman to sweater88 and let him send one of you guys the $.
If anyone else wants the final 2 pack of wolfman let me know or post here and pm me.
PM is going out to sweater88 now about the wolfman.

I was hoping to snipe someone on the lock box but just wont be able to swing the $, blew this months and next month cigar budget already heh. 

I dont know if this will count or not and dont really care about another ticket just want to help excede the goal., but monday im going to ship out 25 cigars to jacob from my 100th post contest. The winner never claimed his prize after i posted to pm me so im gonna send it to the troops! Ill post up the DC# monday, i was to busy to get to the PO today.

thanks again everyone!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

apollyon9515 said:


> Looking forward to the finally tally and glad im not the one having to count them all.
> 
> I am going to sell a 2 pack of wolfman to sweater88 and let him send one of you guys the $.
> If anyone else wants the final 2 pack of wolfman let me know or post here and pm me.
> ...


*
Craig can you please make sure this Gentleman apollyon9515 gets credit for those 25 fine cigars!

You guy's just Wow!

I hate to wish away Time but I can't wait for Christmas this year! :tea:
*


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Mark me down for the 2nd Wolf pack from Apollyon. $50 coming to you Dave, gonna try the Amazon Payments since I just got it verified today.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks David way cool. I also Think after you use it you will like it better, can't wait for more retailers to start using them.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

smelvis said:


> *I hate to wish away Time but I can't wait for Christmas this year! *


That will just put me sooo much closer to being home... Wish away!


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> Mark me down for the 2nd Wolf pack from Apollyon. $50 coming to you Dave, gonna try the Amazon Payments since I just got it verified today.


Well my 2 packages of 2 are sold.

thanks sweater88 and david_esm for buying them! im sure the guys can find a good use for the 100$ that will be put to better use than me smoking 4 cigars!

everyone involved you guys are a awesome for doing this.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

smelvis said:


> *
> Craig can you please make sure this Gentleman apollyon9515 gets credit for those 25 fine cigars!
> 
> You guy's just Wow!
> ...


Got it


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Bro
You wearing those thick rimmed accounting glass's


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

OK, I am out for the day and will be spotty over the weekend. Good work on the Troop Rally! Glad I could be a small part! Hooo Ahhhh!!!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Have a great weekend and good luck on the drawing bro! You were a big help nothing little at all!!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

apollyon9515 said:


> Well my 2 packages of 2 are sold.
> 
> thanks sweater88 and david_esm for buying them! im sure the guys can find a good use for the 100$ that will be put to better use than me smoking 4 cigars!
> 
> everyone involved you guys are a awesome for doing this.


just sent payment to Dave1 (smelvis).....pm incoming bro


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

You guys blow my mind. I had thought I'd already got all the boxes that would be coming in today, but then the UPS driver shows up with an extra 2 boxes. lol. I just started laughing.

First off, ouirknotamuzd hit us with 4 sealed boxes of cigars! Not only did he do that, but he then requested that the raffle entries be split between Sweater88 and The Weatherman. Thanks, Pete!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Then, what I think is the last box of the day, contains a big box of slim jims. No name attached to this one either, so I assume it must be from one of Zenom's compatriots. Either way, a big thank you. These things are great packing material.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Good on you Pete!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

unreal...the herfabomber never ceases to amaze me, and I bet I am not alone...Thank you Pete


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

sweater88 said:


> just sent payment to Dave1 (smelvis).....pm incoming bro


Got it bro Thanks

Payment From: Joe D
Amount: $50.00


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Also from

Payment From: David C
Amount: $50.00

Thanks Bro


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

So, I was emptying out the standup freezer this evening in order to put all of this weeks cigars in there tonight and I thought I might as well stack up all the cigars that have been donated in about a 10 day period. All of these boxes in this picture are filled with cigars that have been sent in since that first big wave hit. I've more than filled the standup freezer and have had to outsource and take over other freezer space! This is incredible. I'm proud of all of you, Puff. You guys are doing an amazing thing for our troops.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

HA you've been busy there buddy!!!!!! i hope you get a chance to settle down with a nice scotch and a stogie tonight! If you need anything in the future make sure to let me know Jacob!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

COYOTE JLR said:


> So, I was emptying out the standup freezer this evening in order to put all of this weeks cigars in there tonight and I thought I might as well stack up all the cigars that have been donated in about a 10 day period. All of these boxes in this picture are filled with cigars that have been sent in since that first big wave hit. I've more than filled the standup freezer and have had to outsource and take over other freezer space! This is incredible. I'm proud of all of you, Puff. You guys are doing an amazing thing for our troops.


Boy Jacob that looks familiar, remember when you helped me clean them up last time you were over. LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

28 minute and counting!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

3 minutes


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay the Canuck is seeing who is naughty and okay he is double checking his list we are minutes away from switching then Craig will have to type the winners and he will post them. He is pretty fast though.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay we'll run it another week and we promise that it for awhile. Oh Summer and I are working on something but we'll let everyone rest for awhile


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Okay we'll run it another week and we promise that it for awhile. Oh Summer and I are working on something but we'll let everyone rest for awhile


I got two boxes of smokes from my local B&M to donate, thanks to the Tobacco Shoppe of Midland.

A box of La Aurora 107 Robusto's
And a box of EP Carillo Predilectos

Will snap pics for proof and post here after I eat, and I will get them sent to Dave2 tomorrow.


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Okay we'll run it another week and we promise that it for awhile. Oh Summer and I are working on something but we'll let everyone rest for awhile


Just curious but do you guys a total or rough guess on a cigar count?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

apollyon9515 said:


> Just curious but do you guys a total or rough guess on a cigar count?


Yeah Craig is working on that stuff and the list now. Though it will still go higher with those in the air. I am sure we have a new record that will be hard to beat. :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

*FINAL NUMBERS*

_May need adjusting if people sent but did not post_

*Donations to Dave 1 (smelvis)*
Cigars = 3730
Cigar Items = 102
Goodies = 213
Cash = $800.00

*Donations to Dave 2 (owaindav)*
Cigars = 2619
Cigar Items = 309
Goodies = 28
Cash = $190.00

*Total Received Donations (as of this posting)*
Cigars = *6349*
Cigar Items = *411*
Goodies = *241*
Cash = *$990.00*

Total Raffle Entries Handed out: *740*

I'm in the process of sorting out the tickets now, thank you for your patience and understanding.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

apollyon9515 said:


> Just curious but do you guys a total or rough guess on a cigar count?


Edit... Craig beat me to it.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Okay the Canuck is seeing who is naughty and okay he is double checking his list we are minutes away from switching then Craig will have to type the winners and he will post them. He is pretty fast though.


that's what she saidound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:....that never gets old


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I will say some tear jerky sh*t later but for now I had no idea we did that good frankly I need to absorb that. simply WOW

More later jeez guy's Thanks Okay shutting up just wow


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow! 6300+ cigars. Nice job fellas. This community is awesome.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

max gas said:


> Wow! 6300+ cigars. Nice job fellas. This community is awesome.


And over 400 lighters/cutters/accessories, over 200 entries in slim jims, snacks, and other goodies for the troops, and $1,000 cash for shipping said items and getting more to the troops...

And we aren't done yet!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Unless I missed something, n3uka wins the lockbox (and key). Anyone see something I missed?


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

So wait is this done? Can I still send the cigars my B&M donated to Dave 2 or should I return them to the store? Final numbers sounds pretty final to me haha.










41 more smokes I can send to Dave 2.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Send then on bro! he needs to catch up! I'll tell Craig to add them.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Correction!!!

838 tickets handed out


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Unless I missed something, n3uka wins the lockbox (and key). Anyone see something I missed?


I think he's the one Ian....that was a big time donation


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> Correction!!!
> 
> 838 tickets handed out


Is that using canadian math????


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Is that using canadian math????


of course 1+3 + 56 = 0000


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Brothers, I joined this board in May of this year. I can't tell you how proud I am to be a member right now. This is beyond amazing, and the troops deserve every single stick.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

You'll are AWESOME!! :first::clap2::clap2:...And I'm Very proud of what of what you've accomplished!

*Much Respect All!.*.:thumb:...*Much respect!!*


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Here is the UPS tracking # for the 140 cigars I mentioned earlier today from famous-smoke. These are going to Dave2 as well. So he will have a total of 181 coming from me next week all together.

1Z2AF9280218686271


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Here we go with the first 5 prizes...



*****​
Prize pack containing a T-Shirt, a cup and a coin donated by Captain Owens and Major Black of the Lavadogs

1 - jp13
2 - Socalocmatt
3 - derus

*****​
Swag prize pack donated by deep

4 - shortfuse

*****​
Polished chrome lighter donated by Oldmso54

5 - Peter Lawrence​


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Here we go with the first 5 prizes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats you guys. Awesome stuff.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Next 5

Box of cigars donated by Jonathan from Old Time Cigars

6 - Shortfuse (ticket assigned from sweater88 )

*****

5 cigars donated by bc8436

7 - Hinson

*****

Four of the super limited release of the Casa Magna Domus Magnus donated by Starbuck

8 - Peter Lawrence

*****

Fuente sampler donated by Starbuck

9 - zenom

*****

Rocky Patel Coffin sampler donated by Starbuck

10 - Troops (ticket assigned from ejgarnaut)

******
​


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Next 5

*****

2009 Holiday Sampler donated by Oldmso54

11 - jerobinson17

*****

Sealed box of AF Don Carlos #4 donated by ejgarnaut

12 - kapathy

*****

Montecristo 75th Anny gift set donated by kapathy

13 - Troops (ticket assigned from David_ESM)

*****

Cigars and two half pound bags of coffee beans from Coyote JLR's sister's Coffee company in Oregon

14 - primetime76

*****

6 pack of cigars donated by 68 Lotus

15 - n3uka

*****​


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I love seeing Thom's name pop up. Raffle for the troops with a troop winning prizes is just appealing.

Edit: Haha! And score a couple prizes back to the troops rally! Love it.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

very nice so far  gratz to the winners! and more importantly the Troops!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Next 5

*****

CAO Sopranos box set donated by FWTX

16 - castaweb

*****

Box of Gran Habano's donated by castaweb

17 - hopperb

*****

5 pack of cigars donated by bcannon87

18 - Foe

*****

20 MUWAT - Special Blend donated be thegoldenmackid

19 - gasdocok

*****

Pipe cabinet donated by owaindav

20 - Hinson

*****​


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Next 5

*****

Tatuaje Series P Sumatra donated by Pete

21 - derus

Ambos Mundos donated by Pete

22 - Peter Lawrence

*****

Oliva Ashtray donated by Aninjaforallseason

23 - jerobinson17

*****

Tatuaje IV Nobles five pack donated by Shuckins

24 - sweater88

*****










Tatuaje Noella five pack donated by Shuckins

25 - Aninjaforallseasons

*****​


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

*****










Tatuaje Verocu #9 five pack donated by Shuckins

26 - Solcalocmatt

*****










Tatuaje Regio five pack donated by shuckins

27 - rgraphics

*****










Nestor Miranda Ruky 5 Pack donated by Shuckins

28 - sdlaird

*****










Joya de Nicaragua Antano Sampler donated by Shuckins

29 - n34uka

*****










Ashton VSG Sampler donated by Shuckins

30 - ekengland07

*****​


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

*****










Sultan Travel Humidor w/3 Churchills donated by Shuckins

31 - Oldmso54

*****










Sultan Signature New Release (Box 10) donated by Shuckins

32 - derus

*****










Sultan Signature Original Release A Blend (Box 10) donated by Shuckins

33 - arsmonkey

*****










Sultan Signature Original Release B Blend (Box 10) donated by Shuckins

34 - sweater88 (ticket assigned from ouirknotamuzd)

*****










Box of Cain F 550 donated by thegoldenmackid

35 - rgraphics

*****​


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

YES! so happy to see one the "entry bombs" land on such a great target...congrats Thom

and congrats to all the winners so far


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Last 5 prizes

*****

Studio Tobac collector/sampler box donated by primetime76

36 - n3uka

*****

6 Cigars + Cutter donated by quo155

37 - sweater88

*****

6 Cigars + Cutter donated by quo155

38 - kapathy

*****

(NO IMAGE)

Mystery Gift donated by thegoldenmackid

39 - rays98govols

*****

Bombing from the Zilla Killas donated by the Zilla Killas

40 - shortfuse

*****

*Congratulations to all our winners, we hope everyone enjoys their prizes and thank you all for your support of the troops.*​


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

COYOTE JLR said:


> Andriy P. sent in 52 cigars and a big box of minis! Thanks Andriy! Please let us know what your screen name is if you get the chance


That was from me, there are also 30 lighters coming in, pms sent, thak you all.:cheer2:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Awesome. Glad to see some good llama and (newly) squid friends making out great. Lot of generous people getting what they deserve for their parts.

Thom! My man, you got it hard! Most excellent.

And big praise to ejgarnaut for not only donating to the prize pool but giving his raffle entry prize right back in for the troops. :thumb:


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

congrats to the winners and great job guys 6,300 cigars is NUTS!! I also wanted to say my thanks to everyone involved in this it has to be extremely time consuming organizing this and freezing/sorting/shipping all these sticks and goodies for the troops


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

So I won "Da Mystery Blend"? anyone have any idea what the heck is in those sticks?

I can't wait to try one. and some of you may end up receiving one in the future I'm sure...

Great Job on the Rally everyone. The troops will be well taken care of this season. 

And Thom, you might want to ready the anti-aircraft guns for what will be coming your way my friend.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Craig, Jacob, Ron, Dave and Dave....outstanding job guys...we all owe you guys a debt of gratitude for all you have done to put this thing together and run it! This is a community like no other on the planet, and guys like you set the standard for all of us.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Awwww...ZK gets to bomb a new squid! :twisted:


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Great job with this guys, the amount of cigars and stuff raised is huge! :usa: I know the Dave's will be glad to send out all this stuff. Big props to all guys doing the work on this!


Also, whats with all you guys having the same pic next to your names...I was reading this and thinking WyldNight must be boozing a bit because he keeps talking to himself....LOL:doh:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Who got the hats? did I miss that earlier in the thread?


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Ive been sitting outside in the cold (with coffee & a smoke of course) getting caught up on the last 10 pages or so. All i can think is....what would Abe say???







Hell yes Abe!! Ive had a smile on my face for the past 30 minutes thanks to you guys!! Jusy incredible what yall have done, and the generosity going on here!! Damn proud to be a part of it! Congrats to all the winners! Thom you might want seek shelter, you are about to get f'd up man lol.... David (ESM) kudos right back at ya bro! To everyone involved - WELL DONE!!!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Congrats to all the winners. Such a great job by all the organizers. I am sending out those two boxes of smokes to Dave 2 today. Will post the UPS tracking code to him when I get it.

God Bless all you guys for doing so much to help this rally be a great success. I have only been into cigars for about 4 mos now and I gotta say the friendship and giving from everyone locally, online @ puff etc., has just been amazing. I am proud of all you guys and especially those men and women we are doing this for. I wish we could have raised enough for a cigar for each in the armed forces, but I know this will make the day of 6300 troops after a long day to let them wind down.

All of you who organized this deserve a HUGE round of applause.

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Ok, the two boxes of sticks will be sent out on Monday as our local post office here in podunkville, closes at 10am.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Well done, to all! 6300 cigars. Simply awesome job. I'm proud to be a part of Puff!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

bigslowrock said:


> Who got the hats? did I miss that earlier in the thread?


I'm not 100% sure, but I think Dave is going to toss them in with the smaller prizes and/or for some of the troops, but I could be wrong


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

deep said:


> Great job with this guys, the amount of cigars and stuff raised is huge! :usa: I know the Dave's will be glad to send out all this stuff. Big props to all guys doing the work on this!
> 
> Also, whats with all you guys having the same pic next to your names...I was reading this and thinking WyldNight must be boozing a bit because he keeps talking to himself....LOL:doh:


Deep, check out this thread, should explain things...http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/300154-its-been-long-time-coming.html


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> So I won "Da Mystery Blend"? anyone have any idea what the heck is in those sticks?


Well it could just be there to mislead, but the bottom label say Uzis.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

still out of town but wanted say what a great job everyone did - the amount of work - the amount of donations - incredible... and all the benefits to our troops - the real heroes!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

1 more vote of thanks to everyone who donated and even more so to all the people who run this. An extra special thanks to Dave and Dave as this is just an ongoing part of what you do for the troops. I have to say that it is awe inspiring to see multiple donations larger than my entire stash.

Hats off to everyone involved!
:yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> So I won "Da Mystery Blend"? anyone have any idea what the heck is in those sticks?
> 
> I can't wait to try one. and some of you may end up receiving one in the future I'm sure...
> 
> ...


Really neat prize Doc. Please report back and let us know what you think of these things. I am super curious and I bet others are too.


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations all around on this. The organizers put in what must be hours and hours of time taking care to log the donations and stay on top of things. Everyone who donated and did what they could. I think we all win here.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I think Dave is going to toss them in with the smaller prizes and/or for some of the troops, but I could be wrong


ah ok. I really liked those black tat hats. Just wondering if I had missed out on an earlier drawing.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

OH YEAH!!! We started filling and hauling sandbags at 3 this afternoon. We're bunkering down pretty hard here and fortifying our fighting positions for the impending assault.


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice, congrats to all the organizers, contributors and winners. This is what makes this site do great. I wouldn't doubt this being the biggest contributing site for the troops.

*Just because the Rally is over it does not mean you should stop sending goodies to the troops goodies. No one in this face of the earth deserves more than our Troops.*

Thank you.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

RGraphics said:


> Nice, congrats to all the organizers, contributors and winners. This is what makes this site do great. I wouldn't doubt this being the biggest contributing site for the troops.
> 
> *Just because the Rally is over it does not mean you should stop sending goodies to the troops goodies. No one in this face of the earth deserves more than our Troops.*
> 
> Thank you.


Thanks Joe

That is true.

I am still composing my thoughts I have a lot to say but want it to be right and I'm not ready it's just to damn cool to be rushed this was and is incredible.

Dave


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Good Work!! I am proud to have been a part of this rally, be a part of this forum, and be a part of whatever we do next.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> OH YEAH!!! We started filling and hauling sandbags at 3 this afternoon. We're bunkering down pretty hard here and fortifying our fighting positions for the impending assault.


Stay safe bro!! Try to check in and let us know how you are all doing.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Hats off to all involved!!! WELL DONE by all!!!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Quote:
Originally Posted by ShortFuse View Post
OH YEAH!!! We started filling and hauling sandbags at 3 this afternoon. We're bunkering down pretty hard here and fortifying our fighting positions for the impending assault.*

You be safe Brother you have some mail coming and we will mail by your new deadline.
I know this is what you do but I hope you don't mind a few prayers my friend!

Dave


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Box of Gran Habano's donated by castaweb

17 - hopperb

*****
I appreciate these a ton! but...
If its not too late I would like to go ahead and have my prize donated straight to the troops.

Bill


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Bill we'll see who has it and hope they see your post if not maybe we can hunt em down.

I think I have them bro, but been up all night so eye's are kinda blurry in any case very kind and generous bro. Thanks man!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

9405 5036 9930 0252 0266 73
9405 5036 9930 0252 0266 97
9405 5036 9930 0252 0267 27
9405 5036 9930 0252 0267 34
9405 5036 9930 0252 0140 52
9405 5036 9930 0252 0140 69
9405 5036 9930 0252 0140 83
9405 5036 9930 0252 0140 76
9405 5036 9930 0252 0140 14
9405 5036 9930 0252 0140 21
9405 5036 9930 0252 0140 90
9405 5036 9930 0252 0140 45
9405 5036 9930 0252 0140 38


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

shuckins said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0252 0266 73
> 9405 5036 9930 0252 0266 97
> 9405 5036 9930 0252 0267 27
> 9405 5036 9930 0252 0267 34
> ...


someone needs to explain to ron (or zilla) that binary code is a series of 1's and 0's. At least i can only assume this is the first paragraph of the great american novel written in binary. I could be wrong though.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Congrats to all the winners, and a bigger congrats to everyone for making so many donations!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Well Ron has decided to drop the hammer! Look out everybody!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> Well Ron has decided to drop the hammer! Look out everybody!


I am just gonna go on believing those are just the prize DC numbers... Yeah...

eep:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

shuckins said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0252 0266 73
> 9405 5036 9930 0252 0266 97
> 9405 5036 9930 0252 0267 27
> 9405 5036 9930 0252 0267 34
> ...


Anyone who can count, I believe that means no one on PUFF, due to PUFF-MATH, would notice there are more numbers than prizes donated... hmm coincidence I think not.... :dunno:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Keep your Canadian math outta this :wink:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

kapathy said:


> someone needs to explain to ron (or zilla) that binary code is a series of 1's and 0's. At least i can only assume this is the first paragraph of the great american novel written in binary. I could be wrong though.


Kevin, you know as well as anybody, Ron doesn't speak binary code, but he is the worlds foremost expert in the language of DC......

Ron, you are incredible:first:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

shuckins said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0252 0266 73
> 9405 5036 9930 0252 0266 97
> 9405 5036 9930 0252 0267 27
> 9405 5036 9930 0252 0267 34
> ...


This guy never stops, he a bombing machine. Unreal


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow holy shuckins.


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Every day i look forward to reading the last few pages of post in this thread. Great way to end the day!

good job everyone involved.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Went to NOLA this weekend but these things came. They were already accounted for in the tickets but still want to give credit!

First from Andy (zenom) the water pillows came! Thanks a bunch bro!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

And JohnPaul's lighters finally made it from the slow boat! Thanks JP!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey guys, I just want to say a special THANKS to everyone who donated to this Rally! 

I really enjoy, as I know Dave does too, being able to send these gifts from you guys to the troops. I know this might not seem like a big deal to a lot of folks but you guys have made it so I don't have to worry about if I'm going to have enough to send to the next unit on the list.

It was always a question in my mind of whether or not I was going to have enough to do my part to help Dave or if he was going to have to carry that load by himself.

So, not only do I thank you on behalf of the troops, but I thank you for myself and I'm sure Dave as well because we don't have to be concerned about that now!

You guys are absolutely amazing! :first:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*sweater88
kapathy*

Please PM me your address so I can get your prizes out to you.

I _might_ even add a few "things" to the six cigars & cutter for each of you...

*Congrats Troops, Daves' & helpers and all contest winners...*


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

n3uka, Lockbox inbound from the herfabomber and the key (plus some packing materials...) is inbound from me. Thank you for the huge donation to the rally!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

quo155 said:


> *sweater88
> kapathy*
> 
> Please PM me your address so I can get your prizes out to you.
> ...


Hit 'em hard, Tommy! I know Joe donated more than he actually owns, and Kevin... well, you know Kevin.



the_brain said:


> n3uka, Lockbox inbound from the herfabomber and the key (plus some packing materials...) is inbound from me. Thank you for the huge donation to the rally!!


I cannot wait to find out what the heck is inside that thing!!!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I cannot wait to find out what the heck is inside that thing!!!


All I will say is that n3uka will be doing the happy dance...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)




----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

David_ESM said:


>


Great clip David. That's a very underrated movie IMO. Hilarious!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

quo155 said:


> *sweater88*
> *kapathy*
> 
> Please PM me your address so I can get your prizes out to you.
> ...


Yeah, and whomever won my pipe cabinet needs to PM me your address too, please. I can't remember who it was at the moment.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

owaindav said:


> And JohnPaul's lighters finally made it from the slow boat! Thanks JP!


I believe I sent 20 of those as well. So sometime they will get there.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

I sent a Colibri reload lighter as well.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

zenom said:


> I believe I sent 20 of those as well. So sometime they will get there.


Mine took 20 days from when I ordered them and the tracking didn't work for the first week. Don't sweat it bro. They will show up.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Hi All

I wanted to make sure to say a few words, First Thanks to my Partners Dave2, Ron, Charlie and our tremendous helpers Jacob and Craig. Without them this would not have even happened again! Again I say because each time we just get better results and more and more cigars than the time before.

There are so many people I should single out but to do so would be unfair because so many did so much. The generosity was staggering and brought tears to my eye's more than once. Our goal was exceeded and it will insure we can continue sending and more importantly we can make DAMN SURE all our units are covered and covered in a fine fashion this Christmas when they need us most.

It's no secret the Troops are special to me and it appears they are to you to!!!! I am so proud of all of you it just isn't even surprising anymore. Puff is and always has been the most Patriotic board out there.

Jon and all the Mods Thanks for allowing us to run with this, This is the most important thing in my life and to have the honor of running it just gives me great satisfaction in a Mushy tear jerky sort of way.

I get letters and pictures and think you guy's are getting shot at and you are sending me Flags you personally took the time while having to be armed to cover your six. BTW I Love that stuff and have them all in fine oak holders and I broke my camera or i would post a picture as this would be a great time to show you how proud I am of them all!!

I Love our Country and I Love our Military all branches as much I think you all can tell. I also Love Puff and all it's fine outstanding, wonderful and so generous members. I wish I could explain it but you get the point you all Rock.

Anyone who cares so much they care about it's defenders is a Country that has a chance to become even greater. There were so many that really we who send call our MVP's you will know who you are after we get all the prizes delivered because then after they are done. Well so are you you are history you are in my cross hairs in such a way as you have not seen before. Be warned :evil: :gossip: :laugh: :mrgreen:

Ron told me to not be so mushy as I tend to do so much but one last time I love you guy's and be proud of yourselves you made a difference and when we start seeing pictures posted you can never know did you donate that one that smiling tough Trooper is smoking. The one who will take a bullet for you and just say he is just doing his job?

Yes please be proud, I am so proud of you all.

A special Thanks to.. Our Retailers in order of support.

Pete Johnson

***************.com

General Cigar

Old Time Cigars

All the Puffers who donated huge prizes I simply can't name you all please understand!

Thank You for making this the best Rally Puff has ever had!!

Dave, Dave, Ron, Craig, Charlie and Jacob!! we all :hug: You Guy's and Gal's
*


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

It was our honor.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

you guys did/do all the work, we had the easy part of donating.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

owaindav said:


> Yeah, and whomever won my pipe cabinet needs to PM me your address too, please. I can't remember who it was at the moment.


I'm guessing that was Hinson.

He's right in the middle of moving and doesn't have a permanent address yet. He'll probably have things figured out soon though!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

kapathy said:


> you guys did/do all the work, we had the easy part of donating.


+100000000

Kevin's right on this one guys...you guys give us a lead to follow


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Id agree us who donated did the easy work. its you guys who ran the show and will be mailing everything that did the hard work.

Heres 3 DC
0310 2640 0000 3803 0932 jacob (25 cigars plus other stuff)
0310 2640 0000 3803 0925 david (2 wolfman plus packing material)
0310 2640 0000 3803 0918 joe (2 wolfman plus packing material)

thanks everyone who was involved once again. amazing what a bunch of cigar smokers can do when they put their minds together


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

+1 Dave & all the successive posts!!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

the_brain said:


> All I will say is that n3uka will be doing the happy dance...


:chk:chk:chk

Awesome job everyone. 
What an honor to participate in such an epic rally.
This will be a hard one to top, but I know we will :mrgreen:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I believe these were accounted for in the Rally so I'm posting them here. Got this from N3uka. Another 125 sticks!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Another 20 lighters came today. I really don't know who they came from since they don't put the person who ordered them on the package.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

These said Benjamin G. Are these from someone at your work Andy? 240 sticks!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Now I know these are from Ray who works with you Andy. 140 sticks!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

owaindav said:


> These said Benjamin G. Are these from someone at your work Andy? 240 sticks!


If it was order # 98 it is the other 300 cigars I sent. :rockon:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

owaindav said:


> Another 20 lighters came today. I really don't know who they came from since they don't put the person who ordered them on the package.


Those very well could be the lighters I ordered a long time ago and sent to you. The Benjamin sticks as you see below are not mine, but the Mosaico (plasencia seconds) are from my business partner for sure.

You should have I think 2 more boxes coming (1 postal box with 2 boxes of cigars in it). And I believe that will be it from me


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Recieved a box of 5 Tatuaje Noellas in the mail last night. Thanks Shuckins!!!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

shuckins said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0252 0266 73
> 9405 5036 9930 0252 0266 97
> 9405 5036 9930 0252 0267 27
> 9405 5036 9930 0252 0267 34
> ...


Seems like one of those numbers was directed at me... I'll update with pictures later. In the meantime, thanks Shuckins!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Great job everyone!! :dude: Fine job you all did!!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

What an amazing thread this was to follow and it was certainly an honor to have donated to this amazing Rally !! I cant thanks Dave enough for what he does on here, and for the Troops. Thanks to the fellas who collected all the smokes, and took time out of there personal lives to tally, take pics etc...and thank you Shuckins to handing my ass to me with return fire, and including an extremely special, and close to my hear Puff Troop Rally smoke, in a special Shuckins tube !!! I love you all !!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

FYI
I am working on my prizes going as fast as I can.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

smelvis said:


> FYI
> I am working on my prizes going as fast as I can.


I'm sure everyone is understanding Dave. I would say just do what you can do and take your time cause you da man:beerchug:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Figure this is the right place to post. Got my prize today that I won in the Troop Rally. It is from shuckins - a beautiful travel humidor!
The Package









The Case Holder









The Travel Humi









The Contents









Thanks Ron; and Thanks to Dave and Dave and Jacob and Craig and everyone who donated and God Bless Our Troops!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Wow, never saw it out of the package, that is gorgeous.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

well done and gratz to the winners!! BOOM BOOM!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

the_brain said:


> n3uka, Lockbox inbound from the herfabomber and the key (plus some packing materials...) is inbound from me. Thank you for the huge donation to the rally!!


Received and it's posted here Link


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

My Ashton VSG sampler arrived safely. Thank you Ron.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Figure this is the right place to post. Got my prize today that I won in the Troop Rally. It is from shuckins - a beautiful travel humidor!
> The Package
> 
> The Case Holder
> ...


WOW! That's beautiful! Thanks for sharing the photo and congratulations!!!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

My Prize donation will be going out today to Foe! Sorry Im Kinda Behind!! Stupid Work!! LOL!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

shuckins said:


> *9405 5036 9930 0252 0266 73*
> 9405 5036 9930 0252 0266 97
> 9405 5036 9930 0252 0267 27
> 9405 5036 9930 0252 0267 34
> ...


*Red* made it home! *Thanks RON!!!* Man oh man...did you ever "hook" me up....._*you hooked me up like a tow truck brother!*_

*From the...*










*See the damage:*


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

That Ramon Allones is an amazing cigar...and knowing Ron, it has probably been aging since 1972.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Yea, the cello on the others look like they are from 1954...some amazing sticks...*RON IS THE MAN!*


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

looks like the heavy artillery is hitting! those are some good looking sticks Tommy! & the coveted Troop Stogie!



Kevin (kapathy) this is first chance i had to post the dc for your prize - 03103490000100049149
Enjoy them bro!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

quo155 said:


> Yea, the cello on the others look like they are from *1954*...some amazing sticks...*RON IS THE MAN!*


Hey -thats the year I was born!! are you saying thats OLD or something??? LMAO


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Hey -thats the year I was born!! are you saying thats OLD or something??? LMAO


Is your cello yellow???


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> Is your cello yellow???


cello? idk, but i got something thats yellow????


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

> cello? idk, but i got something thats yellow????


:dunno: piss & vinegar...??? :angel:

:usa: love...LOVE...*LOVE* our TROOPS!!! :usa:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> cello? idk, but i got something thats yellow????


uke:
:bolt:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> cello? idk, but i got something thats yellow????


You should get that checked...


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Prize headed to foe, dc# 0310 3490 0002 1058 4677!!!


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

My prize came in a couple days ago thanks to Mr. Shuckins. Tatuaje Regio.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey folks, I just want to let everyone know that I've received a bunch of donations yet this week and I'm going to get around to posting them up. I've been recording them. Life has just been really hectic and I've not had a chance to get on the computer much. Y'all are not forgotten. I'll post up as soon as possible. Thanks for all of your patience and support, puffers


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Joya de Nicaragua Antano Sampler donated by Shuckins

Recieved these yesterday. Look great. Thanks :dude:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*FYI
Thanks for all the help Jacob but we are back to normal again and all donations that were going to Jacob can now return to me. Thanks again for a great Rally and all the help made it a whole lot easier for me. but I am VERY anxious to get the supplies from Jacob and get on with business as usual.  Love You All :usa2:

Thank You All! :banana:

Dave :banana:

Mailing :banana:

Dave Bonnette
PO box 3563
Bellevue, WA 98009
$ [email protected],.com *

PS I hired a cleaning crew for my hole house and have moved a bunch of Troop stuff into a spare room so I now have a very large area being set up as a quite efficient Troop storage and box loading area. Pretty proud of this! My living space is now all personal humidors and this stuff.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks for posting those pics Dave...That is so freakin cool


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Guy's I mailed a couple prizes but still need address's if you are one of these please pm me your address so I can send your prizes.

Thanks Guy's


>> Hinson
>> derus
>> jp13
>> Socalonmatt
>> jerobinson17
>> Peter Lawrence
>> n3uka


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Hi Guy's I mailed a couple prizes but still need address's if you are one of these please pm me your address so I can send your prizes.
> 
> Thanks Guy's
> 
> ...


Okay
I got all the address's I need for now and all the prizes I have to send will go out this weekend at the kiosk or Monday morning it's all done. Don't have any to box up that's good feeling. :thumb:

Plus a couple extras for those who went above and beyond.

Thanks Again you guy's made it the most successful Rally yet!

Dave


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Appears we might have some more prizes. Stay tuned.


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

I know you guys(main people doing the work) havent probably heard this before, BUT you guys are doing a hell of a good job for a very noble cause. I just want you guys to know I appreciate it and so do alot of other folks, you dont get enough thanks.

sorry for the repeat, but everyday i get a email subscription and read all the amazing work and feel the need to thank you all again. Hopefully some day our paths cross and i can give you all a smoke or buy you a drink!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Appears we might have some more prizes. Stay tuned.


Always people on either side who deserve them bro. it's over we are taking a breath and your still working. You make me proud Charlie you've already done wonders for us. :thumb: 

Oh and the pictures are a done deal if the PO makes the delivery there is some reason to believe it may be returned even though we mailed early. I'll keep you informed I have permission to ship to others if they are we can talk if that happens to see what you prefer.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Dave,

I just want to thank you again for all you do. Along with Ron, Jacob, Dave2, Craig and others involved, this is an AWESOME event for some very deserving folks.

Matt


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

gasdocok said:


> Dave,
> 
> I just want to thank you again for all you do. Along with Ron, Jacob, Dave2, Craig and others involved, this is an AWESOME event for some very deserving folks.
> 
> Matt


Thanks Matt those you mentioned and Charlie made it easy for us all.

I just got back from the PO and the Kiosk was out of service for maint so I was so excited to get a bunch of DC's first time I am completely caught up and working on the next few weeks of troop boxes what a happy feeling being ahead is. :gossip:

I also and this is little to most people but I am sick a lot you all know that by now. :dizzy:

Anyway I hired a guy to come over and do some heavy work, Then Tuesday I have a professional cleaning service coming and carpet cleaning buddy on Thursday. So my filthy old bachelor dump will be livable again. I also have one more Flag to put up but need another case so the pictures you see above should have one more flag and certificate soon. I am so proud of those sorry for rattling but I likee! :mrgreen:


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Alright folks. I've got some pics to post up. I'm really sorry for dropping the ball so badly on this. This week has had some unexpected things come up. I haven't managed to make it home to check the mail in a couple of days and there may be a couple of packages that have been delivered and that I haven't had a chance to record yet. (don't worry though. Any mail left for me has been brought inside and is safe)

Got another great donation from Zenom. Thanks, bro


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

From Eric F. we received a great donation of 30 cigars in one package as well as another box containing three boxes and three big bundles. Thanks Eric!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

BOTLWife hit us with another two bundles of cigars. Thanks, Summer!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

I got another unmarked Amazon box containing playing cards!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Jacob and Congrats to Mrs Jacob almost anyways 



smelvis said:


> *FYI
> Thanks for all the help Jacob but we are back to normal again and all donations that were going to Jacob can now return to me. Thanks again for a great Rally and all the help made it a whole lot easier for me. but I am VERY anxious to get the supplies from Jacob and get on with business as usual.  Love You All :usa2:
> 
> Thank You All! :banana:
> ...


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

From Robert S. we received another 26 cigars. Thanks Robert


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

From Nona J. we got a great big Amazon order with freezer bags and sport jelly bellys. Thanks!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Again, sorry for being so slow folks. I'll get the rest posted up as soon as I get home. Probably Monday afternoon. Thanks for all of your patience. You guys are great


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Jacob and Congrats to Mrs Jacob almost anyways


Thank you Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

COYOTE JLR said:


> Thank you Dave


So is it goona be a cigar theme wedding with us all wearing Guayabera and smoking Cubans, his and her Behike wedding bands. Man that would be a wedding. :behindsofa:


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

i wanted to make sure to post that I did, indeed, receive my raffle prize, a special 5 pack box of the nestor miranda rukys (sampler) from the great Shuckins! Thanks guys. It was a noble and honorable thing you have done and are doing.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Got these from Andy. Thanks again bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

9505 5000 2381 1296 0002 35 John R
9505 5000 2381 1296 0002 42 Peter D
9505 5000 2381 1296 0003 27 Seattle
9505 5000 2381 1296 0002 59 CA 92877
9505 5000 2381 1296 0002 66 Fort Worth TX 76137
9505 5000 2381 1296 0002 73 San Diego CA 92123
9505 5000 2381 1296 0002 80 Hollywood FL 33029
9505 5000 2381 1296 0002 97 Millbury MA 01527
9505 5000 2381 1296 0003 03 Riverside CA 92508


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

The *greatness* of *Puff* continues on...WOW!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

owaindav said:


> Got these from Andy. Thanks again bro!


NP, glad some of my stuff is finally arriving. The playing cards and the stuff from Nona J. (my mom), is all from the amazon wish lists as well from co-workers etc.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

smelvis said:


> 9505 5000 2381 1296 0002 35 John R
> 9505 5000 2381 1296 0002 42 Peter D
> 9505 5000 2381 1296 0003 27 Seattle
> 9505 5000 2381 1296 0002 59 CA 92877
> ...


Oh, Noooo....


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

the_brain said:


> Oh, Noooo....


That'll teach ya!

:rockon:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

smelvis said:


> 9505 5000 2381 1296 0002 35 John R
> 9505 5000 2381 1296 0002 42 Peter D
> 9505 5000 2381 1296 0003 27 Seattle
> 9505 5000 2381 1296 0002 59 CA 92877
> ...


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Alrighty folks. Thank you so much for your patience with me. Between a couple jobs, wedding plans, moving, some unexpected hospital visits and a very sick friend, I've done a very poor job of keeping up with the pictures. I'm really sorry for any frustration or consternation I've caused.

This may be the last of the shipments, though I did get a notification that there's one more package at the post office I'll need to pick up in person at the post office late this afternoon.

Anyway, to start, from Brian D. we got a really awesome lighter and a box of 1844!  Thanks man.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

From Andrew H. (The Tick) we got ten lighters and two bundles of cigars. Thanks man! These are great!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

The man Smelvis himself sent in three bundles of cigars. You do so much good for the troops, Dave. Thank you!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

COYOTE JLR said:


> From Andrew H. we got ten lighters and two bundles of cigars. Thanks man! These are great!


Glad they showed.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Got another big amazon.com box full of goodies. Thank you!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

From apollyon9515 we got a great donation of 30 cigars (though he claims there are only 25) a bunch of matches and a tasty treat for me. Thank you so much, John!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:usa2::bump2:



smelvis said:


> *FYI
> Thanks for all the help Jacob but we are back to normal again and all donations that were going to Jacob can now return to me. Thanks again for a great Rally and all the help made it a whole lot easier for me. but I am VERY anxious to get the supplies from Jacob and get on with business as usual.  Love You All :usa2:
> 
> Thank You All! :banana:
> ...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

COYOTE JLR said:


> Alrighty folks. Thank you so much for your patience with me. Between a couple jobs, wedding plans, moving, some unexpected hospital visits and a very sick friend, I've done a very poor job of keeping up with the pictures. I'm really sorry for any frustration or consternation I've caused.


You have done great with a full plate some happy and some not so happy news, don't worry about it bro were not. I am just shocked they keep trickling in like the ones I sent were weeks ago.

Take a deep breath and be well Mate! :smoke2:

Dave

Hope to see you soon and Tell your brother Happy Birthday from us!


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

COYOTE JLR said:


> This may be the last of the shipments, though I did get a notification that there's one more package at the post office I'll need to pick up in person at the post office late this afternoon.


 There is more coming:tongue:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

andrprosh said:


> There is more coming:tongue:


Please if your mailing to the troops stop sending to Jacob and send to me!! he has to drop those off as it is. :rockon:

or to Dave2 but this rally has to stop as it is and get back to normal.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Please if your mailing to the troops stop sending to Jacob and send to me!! he has to drop those off as it is. :rockon:
> 
> or to Dave2 but this rally has to stop as it is and get back to normal.


Normal ?? on Puff ?? lol


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Please if your mailing to the troops stop sending to Jacob and send to me!! he has to drop those off as it is. :rockon:
> 
> or to Dave2 but this rally has to stop as it is and get back to normal.


Dave, this is still from the rally takes weeks to get in from dealxtreme, a whole bunch of lighters - cant change anything as they are somewhere on their way already.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Bro
Sounded like people were still mailing and Jacob is almost 2 hours away maybe a little less.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

But wait, there's more...


Okay, by my count we have four more prizes left.
-Mystery Grand Prize
-Rocky Patel Renaissance
-Humo Jaguar by Miami Cigar & Co.
-Toraño 1959 Short Churchill

Prize committee will reconvene this weekend and select winners randomly.


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> But wait, there's more...
> 
> Okay, by my count we have four more prizes left.
> -Mystery Grand Prize
> ...


And the insanity continues......Puff is :crazy:!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Charlie - props to you but you & the prize committee are crazy - good crazy, but still crazy !


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

uh oh...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

thegoldenmackid said:


> But wait, there's more...
> 
> Okay, by my count we have four more prizes left.
> -Mystery Grand Prize
> ...


It is the Mystery Grand Prize that scares me. I can see it now. Congratulations you won the Mystery Grand Prize, now we are going to tell Zilla you said bad things about his mom and see what happens...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sound good Charlie


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

This came in today direct from Sag/Matasa. Oktoberfest Bavarian. Cant find my cam so I used a stock photo but its the exact same thing.

Special thanks to Charlie and everyone else involved in this Rally.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:israel: :nod:

Awhile ago somebody asked for pictures of the whole pile together. Well just so happens Jacob dropped on what he so kindly collected for us and it won't be in a pile for long so I took a few pictures, This doesn't count what Dave2 has.

The stuff on the bed is treats and other than cigars and the cigars are obvious a big box, a 54qt and 38qy cooler full Of Troop Love, Pure unselfish Puff People!
Thanks again to Jacob, Charlie, Craig, Ron, Dave2 and all of you who made this the best rally ever.

I Love You All! :usa2:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

now thats alot of ceegars & goodies!!!


awesome!!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Awesome:thumb:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

very cool 

love seeing the mass bombs before they go out!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> very cool
> 
> love seeing the mass bombs before they go out!


Yeah Ray my favorite time is seeing the pictures or letters from the troops, then I feel we have done something special. We already have but that's my favorite time bro


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

That is awe inspiring!:usa: Thank you so much for supporting the troops! I can say from experience that the cigars and goodies will be very much appreciated.

Who ended up with the "mystery grand prize"?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

BigSarge said:


> That is awe inspiring!:usa: Thank you so much for supporting the troops! I can say from experience that the cigars and goodies will be very much appreciated.
> 
> Who ended up with the "mystery grand prize"?


Hey bro
just backtrack this thread all the winners are listed. I only kept track of those I had sent to sorry I don't know without looking.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Mystery grand prize is still with me. I'm waiting on one more manufacturer to get back to me with a prize and then we are just going to make people's holiday seasons a bit better.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Say What?!!!

Its like an awesome infomercial


"BUT WAIT..... THERE'S MOOOORE!!!"

Good work.


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Mystery grand prize is still with me. I'm waiting on one more manufacturer to get back to me with a prize and then we are just going to make people's holiday seasons a bit better.


Charlie- you continue to amaze me with your contacts and generosity. I just hope that the donations made can make the holiday season better for our troops! They are real reason we do this.....and at the sake of sounding like a broken record, this rally is just another reason why I love Puff and the brothers on here.......the greatest collection of people you could find anywhere. Well done!!:woohoo:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Something went out today.
Something will go out next week.
Something will go out the week after.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

do wha huh?

Mystery Grand Prize !?!!?!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Geez Charlie? And I thought we were the crazy ones? Very, very generous of you Brother!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Something went out today.
> Something will go out next week.
> Something will go out the week after.


Jebus! You are an incredible brother Charlie!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Dang Charlie!!! You really are an amazing BotL!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Nahh. I just know a few people.

Something showed up on my doorstep. Aged tobacco, people's names in Sharpie. hmm.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Something should go out tomorrow, nothing land last week for anyone?


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

Sooo...I got this mystery package on my doorstep last night, I didn't open it because I got home late, and just opened it now....is this from you Charlie?
http://www.thelifeofluxury.com/images/his_majestys_reserve_gurkha_cigar.jpg

I can't get the photo to load for me, but the link is there. Gurkha Seals Box.

Let me know if this is from you, because if it isn't I'm very confused.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BOTLwife said:


> Sooo...I got this mystery package on my doorstep last night, I didn't open it because I got home late, and just opened it now....is this from you Charlie?
> http://www.thelifeofluxury.com/images/his_majestys_reserve_gurkha_cigar.jpg
> 
> I can't get the photo to load for me, but the link is there. Gurkha Seals Box.
> ...


Special ops! Did it come with the survival knife?


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

It did!! A flat black color one.

Charlie, if this is from you, thank you so much, you are awesome.


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

Charlie? Anyone? lol


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

BOTLwife said:


> Charlie? Anyone? lol


Yep. That was the Gurkha prize that you won as part of the mini-raffle.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Finally = Thanks Justin & Andy Juicestain & Boat57


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Go Flyers.

9101150134711072975996


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Thank you Dave for taking such great care of our troops!!! Looks like some great "enjoyment" is heading their way!*


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Nothing happening here.










9101128882300050423391


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

uh oh....cant believe you are still launching prizes!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Thats a beautiful sight! Way to go guys!!

Awesome stuff there Charlie! Cant wait to see the carnage when the mystery prize lands!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

something goes boom later today.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

NICE!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Love that there are still reprecussions from this! Charlie, you're amazing. Dave, love seeing those boxes packed. And to any and all lurkers watching, this is how Puff does it!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

One Gurkha Spec Ops.

One Toraño Master

And One...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

One Gurkha Spec Ops.

One Toraño Master

And One... Super secret mystery grand prize. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/303385-wow.html#post3456907


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> *FINAL NUMBERS*
> 
> _May need adjusting if people sent but did not post_
> 
> ...


Hi Guy's

*Dave owaindav I am stopping and turning what I have left over to the new guy's. Can you please since I have not seen a DC or pictures or anything from you showing you shipping anything in months show us with DC's APO some proof of where you sent your donations since I have no clue. I think Puff deserves to know?*

Thank You

Dave


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

So, however uncomfortable this is, bump for knowledge on what is going on here?


----------

